# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Madworld, XBlades et autres polémiques ta mère

## Ukail

Allez, c'est parti..; comme dirait Casque dans l'édito.

Je vais faire le gros lourd du jour, ça arrive c'est comme ça et je m'assume.

J'ai lu l'édito, donc. En fait, je savais déjà plus ou moins qu'il traiterait de la couv', vu qu'effectivement, elle ne passerait pas inaperçue, alors autant couper l'herbe sous le pied aux "Ayatollahs et aux grincheux", hein.




> Canard PC n'est pas seulement une feuille de chou réservée au jeux vidéo PC, c'est surtout un mag réservé aux vrais joueurs.


Je passe sur le débat "Bla bla Canard PC, changez le nom du carnard ou arrêtez les articles consoles*. Ca fait bien longtemps qu'on trouve des tests de jeux consoles dans CPC, on refait pas le match.
Quant à la couv, bien des jeux sont également multi-plateformes, et c'est un peu idiot de vouloir du 100 % PC. Cette fois on a un jeu dédié à une console... à part le fait que cette couv fait sans doute partie des 5 plus moches de l'histoire du mag... franchement... 

... je m'en tamponne. Si si, pour de vrai, je me contente de sauter les pages concernées.
Mais là ou je ne vous suis plus, c'est quand vous consacrez 7 pages au-dit jeu. Je ne dis pas que le jeu ne mérite pas ces 7 pages, je dis que ces 7 pages ne sont pas justifiées dans CPC.
Je vais rappeler une évidence : si j'achète un mag sur les jeux vidéos qui s'appelle "Canard PC" c'est parce que j'ai pas de console. Bien sur plein de lecteurs ont une Wii et seront bien contents d'avoir l'avis de CPC sur MadWorld, de leur point de vue je dirai que c'est du bonus (parce qu'il y a des gens qui ont une autre console par exemple ?).
Ne perdez pas de vue que lorsque vous consacrez un article particulièrement long sur MadWorld vous vous coupez d'une partie de votre lectorat tout aussi joueuse que vous. Je trouve ça dommage.
L'intervention de Casque dans l'édito est plutôt inquiétante : elle relativise le coeur de CPC (les joueurs PC) par rapport au fait de jouer. Ce n'est pas ce que j'attends de CPC... après c'est chacun son choix.

Donc 2 ou 3 pages .. (3 c'est ma limite psychologique sur le sujet) passe. 7 nan.
Il n'y avait vraiment rien d'autre à écrire sur les jeux-vidéos PC ce mois-ci ?


Ukl

* ya d'autres magazines pour ça vous ne trouvez pas ? Bon mais enfin, c'est vous qui voyez de toute façon.

PS : Et si vous alliez jusqu'au bout de votre démarche de joueurs ? Pourquoi ne pas accorder un peu de contenu aux jeux de plateau ?? Où uniquement ceux-en rapport avec les jeux vidéo pourquoi pas... C'est bien grâce à CPC et Mr Pomme de Terre que j'ai découvert "L'Age des Dieux"... mais c'était ya bien longtemps.

----------


## Shapa

Mouais (copyright Morgoth) ça me gêne pas plus que ça. Ce qui me gêne c'est que Boulon a l'enthousiasme communicatif et que j'ai pas les moyens de m'acheter une Wii (Mouton inside). Plus sérieusement je suis pas intégriste du PC et pourquoi pas nous faire partager des expériences autres que clavier-souris. Après 7 pages... bon ben on va dire que l'actu est calme aussi.

----------


## ERISS

T'as pas tord Ukail, mais 2 choses:
. Si le jeu a du succés, je pense qu'il sortira aussi sur PC.
. Car c'est un jeu digne du PC  :B):

----------


## ShinSH

> Il n'y avait vraiment rien d'autre à écrire sur les jeux-vidéos PC ce mois-ci ?


Pour info, le mois de mars est considéré comme le mois le plus calme au niveau des sorties de jeux vidéos. Heureusement que Dawn of War a rafraichi un peut tout ca, parce que c'est une énorme vache maigre sinon.

----------


## Sheraf

je le vois à pas cher sur Amazon UK

On peut payer en CB française sur ce site, et se faire livrer en france? Ils font pas chier amazon?

----------


## Scorbut

Ils sont très cool sur Amazon.co.uk, j'y ai pris LocoRoco 2 sans soucis.

----------


## Athelas

Pourquoi Madworld n'aurait'il pas sa place dans CPC ? 
(je n'ai pas lu l'article et je la ramène,  :B): )
Un jeu qui prend le contre-pied de la mode "tout public" actuelle, sur la plateforme qui se veut la plus "bisounours & friends", il n'aurait pas a être dans le seul canard qui s'autorise des décalages sur les Sims ?

Alors 7 pages, c'est beaucoup vu le PQ imprimé qu'on paye, mais il se joue peut etre ici l'avenir et la perennité de la console pour nombre de joueurs dont je fais partie, avec sans aucun doute des repercussions sur le monde du pc.

2 ou 3 pages, comme tu dis...

----------


## Télo

> je le vois à pas cher sur Amazon UK
> 
> On peut payer en CB française sur ce site, et se faire livrer en france? Ils font pas chier amazon?


Aucun souci d'achats sur Amazon.uk, c'est mon fournisseur exclusif de dvd de séries TV, faut juste t'attendre à quelques possibles limitations (langue,...)

Et pour pas être HS, si le jeu mérite ses 7 pages et qu'il y'a rien niveau jeux PC qui mérite qu'on en parle, je vois pas où est le problème.

----------


## CapPaddy

> je le vois à pas cher sur Amazon UK
> 
> On peut payer en CB française sur ce site, et se faire livrer en france? Ils font pas chier amazon?


C'est là que j'achète mes jeux maintenant. Marre d'être pris pour un pigeon en France. Et c'est là-bas que j'vais prendre Mad World également.




> Donc 2 ou 3 pages .. (3 c'est ma limite psychologique sur le sujet) passe. 7 nan.
> Il n'y avait vraiment rien d'autre à écrire sur les jeux-vidéos PC ce mois-ci ?


Pour la "polémique" sur la couv' du dernier mag', je trouve que c'est n'importe quoi. Si Mad World est si excellent que ça (chose dont je ne doute pas), il mérite amplement sa première page. Et c'est pour ça que le sieur Boulonn il lui faut 7 pages pour justifier cette couv'. J'imagine même pas les réactions si le test n'avait fait que  pages... Et en plus, ce sont 7 excellentes pages qui mettent l'eau à la bouche, mais grave.

Tu joues que sur PC ? C'est dommage pour toi. Tu dois rater des millions de trucs. Moi je joue à tous les jeux méritant d'être joué, à condition d'avoir la console.

----------


## Ukail

> si le jeu mérite ses 7 pages et qu'il y'a rien niveau jeux PC qui mérite qu'on en parle


Rien du tout ? ça me parait bien rapide. Si l'actu des jeux PC est calme c'est le moment de se tourner vers l'évolution des jeux déjà sortis. 

Un seul exemple sans même prendre la peine de creuser, les mods (ce qui a d'ailleurs été fait avec SupCom). Et là il me semble qu'il y a bien du boulot encore à abattre.

En ce qui me concerne les mods sur SoaSE ou HoI2, ou une MAJ de ce qui a été fait pour CoH... 

Ah ouais, c'est sur faut chercher les sujets et tout ne tombe pas tout cuit du calendriers des éditeurs.

De toute façon on évite pas le fait que sans la Wii... 

@ Capitaine Paddy > J'aime les jeux de gestion, stratégie, tactiques, wargames, les simulations et les JDR et les shoots réalistes comme Opération Flashpoint tout ça ... le plus hardcore possible. Donc je joue sur PC, je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression de me priver de quoi que ce soit.


Ukl

EDIT : Il n'y a pas de polémique sur la couv. Ah si elle est moche. ^^

----------


## Ouaflechien

Il y a peut-être plus de lecteurs de cpc intéressés pas Madworld que par les mods de HoI ou autres jeux ultra hardcores. Enfin je dis ça c'est juste une supposition, une idée sur le pourquoi du comment.
Ah oui aussi, cpc est d'abord un journal de news, enfin il me semble.

Bon maintenant 7 pages c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup pour un jeu console (même si ça ne me dérange pas).

----------


## Anonyme871

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il s'appelle pas canardNews, donc non c'est avant tout un mag PC (à mon avis).
Après deux hypothèse :
- C'est un petit écart car le jeux a emballé la rédac et donc ils ont voulu communiquer leur enthousiasme à leur lectorat (voir imposer leur enthousiasme en le collant en couverture et en foutant 7 pages de test  ::o: ). Et là, ça me gène pas.
- C'est le premier jet d'une nouvelle formule destinée à généraliser le mag. Nouvelle formule qui trouverai ça source dans le HS canardconsole (très très moyen d'ailleurs en comparaison de notre canardpc habituel) et là, je suis carrément défavorable. 

Je ne suis pas non plus un intégriste du pc, j'ai acheté 2 PS2, j'ai les consoles portables du moment et le seul truc qui me retient d'acheter une next gen c'est le prix des jeux mais diantes, j'achète canardPC parce que ça parle de "l'univers PC" et quoiqu'on en dise, le seul rapport pour moi entre le pc et la console, c'est l'écran. Ces deux univers n'ont pour moi rien à voir. La console n'a pas sa place dans CPC (pour moi), je tolérais les 3/4 pages de test qui était pour moi au même niveau que les PQ (c'est à dire jeter un oeil sur ce qui se passe ailleurs) mais si c'est une fusion de CPC/CConsole qui se profile, ça sera sans doute sans moi.

----------


## Timekeeper

> Je vais rappeler une évidence : si j'achète un mag sur les jeux vidéos qui s'appelle "Canard PC" c'est parce que j'ai pas de console. Bien sur plein de lecteurs ont une Wii et seront bien contents d'avoir l'avis de CPC sur MadWorld


Je suis lecteur de CPC.

J'ai pas de Wii.







...mais j'ai pas de PC non-plus.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah j'ai pas encore acheté ce numéro scandaleux (188 serait le chiffre de l'assassinat du préside... Oups, j'en ai déjà trop dit) mais même sans ça je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec Ukail. Pour deux raisons : primo j'achète un canard *PC* et non pas "consoles hype ultra tektonik made by kevins for kevins". Secundo, en tant que lecteur de ce forum j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de joueurs sur DS parmi le lectorat que de "joueurs" Wii. Et pour cause, sur DS il y a des jeux, certains géniaux, mais je ne me souviens pas de tests sur 7 pages... D'ailleurs je suis d'autant plus choqué que même certains "Hit" sur PC n'ont pas eu autant de pages et qu'il y a de cela quelques temps El Gringo (si je me souviens bien) me répondait quant à mon idée de booklet sur DOW2 (qui a bien plu me semblerait-il) que le temps manquait, ou une excuse dans ce genre. Et là 7 putain de pages pour un putain de jeu Wii. 
Alors je dis non !
Mais je l'achèterais sûrement car je me sens mieux d'attaquer sur la qualité d'un produit que j'ai acheté.  ::siffle:: 

En tous les cas honte sur vous !

----------


## CapPaddy

> - C'est un petit écart car le jeux a emballé la rédac et donc ils ont voulu communiquer leur enthousiasme à leur lectorat (voir imposer leur enthousiasme en le collant en couverture et en foutant 7 pages de test ). Et là, ça me gène pas.


Et ben voilà, c'est juste ça. Et je préfère largement 7 putains de pages sur un gros coup de coeur qu'ils ont voulu nous montrer, que 7 pages sur un jeu qui ne les mérite pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

CHouette une nouvelle polémique  ::lol:: 

Y'avait pas grand monde pour s'indigner des 4 pages sur Street Fighter 4 pourtant...

----------


## Eulmamat

Je vois pas trop où est le problème. Si CPC estime que Madworld est le jeu le plus marquant de la quinzaine, libre à eux d'en parler sur autant de pages qu'ils le veulent, qu'il tourne sur PC ou Colecovision. 
Si on lit CPC c'est en partie pour leur liberté de ton et leur indépendance, le contraire de l'intégrisme justement.

----------


## NitroG42

J'ai pas la wii.
Et en ce moment je joue bien plus sur pc que sur console.
Suis-je pour autant révolté par 7 pages sur ce jeu console (si on peut considérer la wii comme une console ?)
Non.
PUTAIN MAIS LA CULTURE LES GARS, VOUS CONNAISSEZ ?

----------


## Sheraf

> PUTAIN MAIS LA CULTURE LES GARS, VOUS CONNAISSEZ ?


*Les consoles c'est pour les mongolitos.*



C'est con, en voyant le jeu à ce prix sur amazon uk, j'l'ai mis dans le caddie. Puis je me suis dit que j'allais pas payer les frais de port JUSTE pour ça. Alors j'ai regardé si y avait pas des saloperies dont j'avais un besoin absolu pour ma survie.
J'ai finit avec tout ce tas de merde:


"The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead" - Max Brooks
"World War Z" -Max Brooks;
"Cast Away (2 Disc Set) [DVD] [2001]"
"Dawn Of The Dead (The Directors Cut) [DVD] [2004]"
"Clerks 2 [DVD] [2006]"
"Zombie Honeymoon [2004] [DVD]"
"Shoot 'Em Up [DVD] [2007]"
"Superbad (2 Disc Extended Edition) [2007] [DVD]"
"Rambo [DVD] [2007]"
"No Country For Old Men [DVD] [2007]"
"Clerks (3 Disc Steelbook Collector's Edition) [DVD] [1993]"
 "The House of the Dead: Overkill (Wii)"

Puis quand je fais checkout, il me raconte que je peux pas l'acheter ni le precommandé parce que c'est pas sorti.

Du coup j'ai acheté tout mon merdier, et j'ai pas pris le jeu.



Je suis un faible, des que je touche un peu de sous, je claque tout.

----------


## CapPaddy

> *Les consoles c'est pour les mongolitos.*
> 
> 
> 
> C'est con, en voyant le jeu à ce prix sur amazon uk, j'l'ai mis dans le caddie. Puis je me suis dit que j'allais pas payer les frais de port JUSTE pour ça. Alors j'ai regardé si y avait pas des saloperies dont j'avais un besoin absolu pour ma survie.
> J'ai finit avec tout ce tas de merde:
> 
> 
> "The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead" - Max Brooks
> ...


Arf, ça me fait pareil pour amazon.co.uk. C'est parce que le jeu est vendu/expédié par "Express Game" au lieu de "Amazon EU S.a.r.L.". Là ça fait chier. J'espère que ça va changer... Sinon, ça sera sur play.com.

(marre des messages subliminaux dans les tests de CPC, du genre : _"achète-moi, allez, achète moi_")

----------


## Anonyme871

> PUTAIN MAIS LA CULTURE LES GARS, VOUS CONNAISSEZ ?


Je vois pas trop le rapport. Et j'attends pas CPC pour (par)faire ma culture.

----------


## NitroG42

> Je vois pas trop le rapport. Et j'attends pas CPC pour (par)faire ma culture.


Le rapport, c'est qu'il faut savoir élargir un peu ses horizons.
Ca vous donnera peut être envie d'acheter une wii.
Sinon, vous lisez pas l'article, arrêtez de vous plaindre.
J'ai presque envie de faire un topic pour dire "c'est pas par ce que ca s'appelle Canard pc que vous pouvez pas parler un peu des consoles aussi"...
Par ce que sinon, il reste juste Gamekult qui note a peu près sérieusement, donc comme vous, j'exprime mon opinion que je veux que ca continue.

----------


## XWolverine

> ...donc comme vous, j'exprime mon opinion que je veux que ca continue.


Oui, si tant est qu'on puisse dire que "PUTAIN MAIS LA CULTURE LES GARS, VOUS CONNAISSEZ ?" est exprimer son opinion  ::siffle:: 
Rien de perso, Nitro, hein, mais on voit des réactions (et non des avis) trop tranchés, dans ce fil (du genre c'est comme ça et puis c'est tout).
Sinon, perso, pas lu, le CPC n'était pas dans ma boite aux lettres hier  ::cry::

----------


## Bah

Le problème de nitro (enfin, sur ce topic hein...), c'est qu'il a pas compris que les gens râlent pas contre le test du jeu, mais contre le fait qu'il fait 7 pages (j'ai pas encore reçu mon CPC, mais effectivement, 7 pages ça paraît hardcore. Y'a beaucoup de jeux PC qui ont eu ça ?)

----------


## Sheraf

4 pages pour L4D par exemple.

----------


## NitroG42

> Le problème de nitro (enfin, sur ce topic hein...), c'est qu'il a pas compris que les gens râlent pas contre le test du jeu, mais contre le fait qu'il fait 7 pages (j'ai pas encore reçu mon CPC, mais effectivement, 7 pages ça paraît hardcore. Y'a beaucoup de jeux PC qui ont eu ça ?)


Ba en fait je m'énerve vite je sais, mais y'en a toujours qui se plaigne du contenu...
Et comme l'as déjà exprimé Boulon, quand ils mettent du contenu console comme ca, c'est souvent par ce que non, ils ont rien d'autres à écrire.

ET pour ceux qui pensent que y avait de quoi faire autre chose, je préfère 7 pages bien complète sur un sujet, que 7 sujet complètement bridées.

----------


## XWolverine

Et puis Boulon, il a apparemment une bonne capacité à être prolifique (qu'il aime ou pas, d'ailleurs) ça doit aider, en périodes creuses  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme871

Bon puis si c'est la culture, à quand une couverture sur la dernier sortie ciné et 7 pages sur le nouveau resto japonnais du coin ? Faut quand même pas non plus déconner.
En tant que lecteur j'ai le droit de dire que ça me plais pas, que j'achète CPC parce qu'y a PC dedans et que j'en ai rien à tapé de la Wii. Chacun a ses raisons d'acheter le mag.

----------


## Sheraf

Culture Vidéo-ludique... Cherche pas la ptite bete, il a gueulé, mais il a pas dit tellement de la merde.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bon puis si c'est la culture, à quand une couverture sur la dernier sortie ciné et 7 pages sur le nouveau resto japonnais du coin ? Faut quand même pas non plus déconner.
> En tant que lecteur j'ai le droit de dire que ça me plais pas, que j'achète CPC parce qu'y a PC dedans et que j'en ai rien à tapé de la Wii. Chacun a ses raisons d'acheter le mag.


Ah nan mais t'as le droit hein, je vais pas gueuler contre ca.
C'est juste que des tests console, y'en a pas tout les numéros non plus, et que souvent, dès qu'il y'en a un vous ralez.
Et quand je parle de culture, comme l'as dit sheraf, un test console, ca reste dans le sujet des jeux vidéos...

----------


## Anonyme871

Personellement j'ai jamais ralé pour un test console et je rale pas non plus sur le numéro de cette semaine d'ailleurs. M'enfin si les gens commençaient par lire les posts avant de flinguer à tout va  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Velgos

Bon et sinon ceux qui l'ont lu: c'est 7 pages chiantes?

----------


## El Gringo

> D'ailleurs je suis d'autant plus choqué que même certains "Hit" sur PC n'ont pas eu autant de pages et qu'il y a de cela quelques temps El Gringo (si je me souviens bien) me répondait quant à mon idée de booklet sur DOW2 (qui a bien plu me semblerait-il) que le temps manquait, ou une excuse dans ce genre. Et là 7 putain de pages pour un putain de jeu Wii.


Ça t'amuse de raconter des conneries ou tu le fais vraiment pas exprès ?
Ça n'a strictement rien à voir ce que tu dis, un booklet ce sont des pages en plus du magazine et donc il faut du temps supplémentaire pour les remplir. Et c'est pas dans ce numéro qu'on aurait pu remplir quelques pages de plus.




> - C'est un petit écart car le jeux a emballé la rédac et donc ils ont voulu communiquer leur enthousiasme à leur lectorat (voir imposer leur enthousiasme en le collant en couverture et en foutant 7 pages de test ).


En gros c'est ça. Boulon était super emballé et perso ça m'arrangeait bien.




> 4 pages pour L4D par exemple.


Pour le test, on en a fait au moins autant en preview.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bon et sinon ceux qui l'ont lu: c'est 7 pages chiantes?


Pas du tout justement. Ca donne surtout foutrement envie.

----------


## NitroG42

> Pas du tout justement. Ca donne surtout foutrement envie.


C'est peut être pour ca qu'il a posé la question  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ça t'amuse de raconter des conneries ou tu le fais vraiment pas exprès ?
> Ça n'a strictement rien à voir ce que tu dis, un booklet ce sont des pages en plus du magazine et donc il faut du temps supplémentaire pour les remplir. Et c'est pas dans ce numéro qu'on aurait pu remplir quelques pages de plus.


Soit je ne comprends pas ta logique soit ce n'est pas une question de temps justement. Je me doute qu'un booklet prends du temps. Un test de 7 pages aussi. Deux fois quatre pages sur le multi aussi et j'en suis satisfait. Mais on a le droit de se poser la question : personne n'aurait pu remplir 7 pages à propos de jeux pc ? Enfin je veux dire Boulon car on dirait bien que c'est le seul qui est prolixe en ce moment.




> Pas du tout justement. Ça donne surtout foutrement envie.


D'acheter une Wii ? Donc ce serait ZE KILLER APS !  
Enfin bon c'est pas comme si on se foutait pas déjà de la tronche des acheteurs de consoles uniquement lorsque c'est lié à un titre en exclusivité.
Et puis je vais en rajouter une couche mais faudrait faire un HS console plus régulier à la limite...

Et sinon je suis pas le dernier pour la mauvaise foi mais je crois que sur ce coup certains me battent haut la main.

----------


## Sheraf

Aussi anti consoleux primitif que je sois, j'ai une wii et j'aime ça.

(Shaun white bidule et la balance de wiifit.  ::wub::  )


Autant je conchie 99% de ce qui se fait sur PS3/XBOX, qui pour moi sont des consoles de golbutes, qui marchent maladroitement sur le marché du jeu PC en simplifiant à outrance tous les jeux qui s'en approchent, autant la wii propose quelquechose de radicalement different. Ca complete bien le PC au final (si on veut autre chose).


Prenez pas trop ce que je dis mal si vous avez une ps3 hein, j'vous aime quand meme. Le fait est que la majeur partie des possesseurs de ps360 trouve que CoD5 est l'un des meilleurs fps jamais créé, et que Deus ex 1 (qui est sorti sur ps2), _"c'est de la merde, pasque un rpg ça se joue pas en fps, un rpg c'est final fantasy"_.

Ceci est un quote original, je n'exagere pas.


Oui je sais _change de potes_.

----------


## El Gringo

> Soit je ne comprends pas ta logique soit ce n'est pas une question de temps justement. Je me doute qu'un booklet prends du temps. Un test de 7 pages aussi. Deux fois quatre pages sur le multi aussi et j'en suis satisfait. Mais on a le droit de se poser la question : personne n'aurait pu remplir 7 pages à propos de jeux pc ? Enfin je veux dire Boulon car on dirait bien que c'est le seul qui est prolixe en ce moment.


Ben relit ta phrase un peu plus haut et explique moi le rapport entre le booklet, le manque de temps et le fait de tester un jeu Wii stp. Sinon y'avait surement moyen d'écrire quelques pages supplémentaires sur PC plutôt que Wii, mais on fait des choix et ça en était un. Mais ça sera pas comme ça tous les numéros bien entendu.

----------


## bixente

Pour une fois qu'un bon jeu sort sur wii, on ne va pas trop leur en vouloir de faire une couv dessus.

Attention quand même, une fois mais pas deux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rahhh effectivement ça donne envie d'acheter une Wii...
Mais pour juste un jeu, aussi démentielle soit-il, nan merci.

Prions pour que Madworld ouvre une voie prolifique en jeux burnés.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai des consoles et je suis le premier a être content de voir de la diversité dans le mag.
Mais sur le coup je comprends ceux qui ralent pour le nombre de pages, 7 ca parait énorme _pour un titre console_. Par rapport à l'intitulé du mag j'entends.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ben relit ta phrase un peu plus haut et explique moi le rapport entre le booklet, le manque de temps et le fait de tester un jeu Wii stp. Sinon y'avait surement moyen d'écrire quelques pages supplémentaires sur PC plutôt que Wii, mais on fait des choix et ça en était un. Mais ça sera pas comme ça tous les numéros bien entendu.


Donc c'est un choix éditorial, et c'est exactement pour ça que certaines personnes peuvent se sentir lésés, frustrés, manipulés, trahis. 




> J'ai des consoles et je suis le premier a être content de voir de la diversité dans le mag.
> Mais sur le coup je comprends ceux qui ralent pour le nombre de pages, 7 ca parait énorme _pour un titre console_. Par rapport à l'intitulé du mag j'entends.


Et la couv' alouette. 

Néanmoins demain j'aurais sûrement le papelard et je mettrais peut-être de l'eau dans le vin de mon voisin (pas dans le mien sacrilège).

----------


## El Gringo

> Donc c'est un choix éditorial, et c'est exactement pour ça que certaines personnes peuvent se sentir lésés, frustrés, manipulés, trahis.


Je crois que tu mélanges tout et que tu dis n'importe quoi.

----------


## Murne

> Bon et sinon ceux qui l'ont lu: c'est 7 pages chiantes?


Non, en plus les screens sont classieux et la mise en page dépote. 

Après c'est sûr que 7 pages c'est trop, mais bon on va pas pleurer pour 3 pages de trop, surtout vu comme l'actu est vide ne ce moment. C'est clair, j'aurais préféré une page de plus pour Drakensang ou Soviet Assault, mais bon, que de temps en temps la rédac' exprime bien fort un coup de coeur, ça ne me dérange absolument pas, après tout c'est pas tous les 15 jours que les tests console sont aussi gros (je me souviens pas d'avoir vu plus gros d'ailleurs).

----------


## CapPaddy

D'ailleurs, c'est le monde à l'envers. 7 pages sur un jeu console. Ca gueule, ça crie à la trahison. Plutôt que de se dire "Wa. 7 putains de pages sur un jeu console. J'devrais peut-être m'y intéresser...". Pour qu'un mag "PC" ose ça, il doit vraiment y avoir des raisons, nan ?

----------


## Kami93

> Le problème de nitro (enfin, sur ce topic hein...), c'est qu'il a pas compris que les gens râlent pas contre le test du jeu, mais contre le fait qu'il fait 7 pages (j'ai pas encore reçu mon CPC, mais effectivement, 7 pages ça paraît hardcore. Y'a beaucoup de jeux PC qui ont eu ça ?)


Honnêtement tant que ça reste agréable et "rigolo" à lire moi je m'en tape.

Après oui j'ai une Wii qui prend méchamment la poussière oui ce jeu pourrait m'interesser mais bon je joue sur plein de plateformes differentes, et c'est difficile aujourd'hui de n'être qu'un integriste du PC (enfin même avant hein, un jeu de foot , de baston à plusieurs c'est quand même plus simple sur une console).
Après , par exemple ya des pages qui sont toujours obscures pour moi et qui m'interessent vraiment pas : tout ce qui est News hardware " ouais la carte Radeon X65890 va être gravé en 3picomètre dès 2033, et la société elle va jeter 3 employés par mois par la fenêtre etc..." :tired:  mais je fais avec.
 Enfin  le contenu d'un canard quelqu'il soit est toujours en corrélation avec l'actualité, je préfère 7 pages sur un jeu qui a l'air d'être méchamment novateur et original (et ce désir de prise de risque par les dev. c'est pas l'idéal que l'on défend ,nous "gamer-pas-trop-mouton" ?) qu'une ribambelle de test de jeux flingués qui n'interresseront personne, ou des A venir du même acabit.

----------


## Ukail

> D'ailleurs, c'est le monde à l'envers. 7 pages sur un jeu console. Ca gueule, ça crie à la trahison. Plutôt que de se dire "Wa. 7 putains de pages sur un jeu console. J'devrais peut-être m'y intéresser...". Pour qu'un mag "PC" ose ça, il doit vraiment y avoir des raisons, nan ?


Déjà ce qui serait bien, c'est de se calmer. Je suis pas énervé (et j'ai pas envie de l'être), mon premier post n'était pas écrit de manière impulsive, je n'ai pas employé de tournure vulgaire contre qui que ce soit et surtout pas le travail du mag, Boulon en tête.

Quant au "monde à l'envers" je laisse chacun apprécier l'ironie involontaire de ton propos s'agissant d'un Mag (à la base) PC et de l'importance accordée à un jeu console. Ne t'en déplaise, cette discussion me paraît justifiée*.

Et en guise de discussion, sur le sujet, je préférerai nettement avoir une réponse de Casque (et j'espère qu'il a pas mieux à faire  :^_^: , même si j'en doute). Parce que la présence du test (mais pas sa longueur) est justifiée par cette phrase déjà signalée :

"Canard PC n'est pas seulement une feuille de chou réservée au jeux vidéo PC, c'est surtout un mag réservé aux vrais joueurs."

C'est nouveau ça et ça mérite développement.

Je suis convaincu que les avis critiques servent aussi (surtout ?) à la qualité du mag, pourvu qu'ils soient constructifs. Je suis persuadé de pouvoir avoir un échange particulièrement intéressant avec Casque ou Boulon .. sauf que l'édito c'est Casque (rhooo .. nan mais là quand même, c'est grossier comme appel du pied ^^).

Et vous, vous vous êtes déjà améliorés quand personne ne réagit à ce que vous faites ?

Enfin, je me suis déjà justifié (et rien m'obligeait à le faire) sur ma plateforme de prédilection pour jouer. Ce qui me permet de conclure que j'ai sauté les 7 dites pages.**

Ukail

* Je ne pense pas être coutumier des posts à Troll dans CPC.

** Et même, c'est pas vrai. Je les ai lues pour pas mourir idiot. Mais ça me fera pas acheter une Wii pour autant, et si ma culture vidéo-ludique avait une quelconque importance dans ma vie, croyez bien que je m'en rendrai compte  :tired: .

*** Je vais devoir aussi me justifier sur la durée depuis laquelle je lis CanardPC ?

----------


## NitroG42

Nan, on veut pas de débat, au buchhherrrrr.

Je m'excuse de m'être un peu emporté au début, en fait je me rend compte que j'ai trop l'habitude de lire les gens qui ralent par ce que "ah gna gna gna, page console, magazine pc gna gna gna", alors qu'effectivement c'est pas trop le cas, et a priori tu veux juste émettre ton avis sans crée de polémique, ce qui est assez exceptionnel, je te tire mon chapeau, et me retire du débat.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je suis persuadé de pouvoir avoir un échange particulièrement intéressant avec Casque ou Boulon .. sauf que l'édito c'est Casque (rhooo .. nan mais là quand même, c'est grossier comme appel du pied ^^).


Sauf que t'es un peu trop vite persuadé comme type en fait, l'édito c'est pas Casque.

----------


## XWolverine

> D'ailleurs, c'est le monde à l'envers. 7 pages sur un jeu console. Ca gueule, ça crie à la trahison. Plutôt que de se dire "Wa. 7 putains de pages sur un jeu console. J'devrais peut-être m'y intéresser...". Pour qu'un mag "PC" ose ça, il doit vraiment y avoir des raisons, nan ?


Faudrait juste pas que ce soit un crescendo, quoi, les coups de coeur, Street fighter IV, 4 pages, Madworld, 7 pages ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

El Gringo est magique, surtout quant il s'agit d'éditer des fonds d'écran.

----------


## El Gringo

> El Gringo est magique, surtout quant il s'agit d'éditer des fonds d'écran.


Merci mais t'es sûr que t'es dans le bon topic ? 
Sinon Xwolverine c'est pas très honnête ce que tu dis : SF4 ça sort sur PC donc ça fait preview. Et Mad World c'était un coup de coeur de Boulon, il a pris la place d'expliquer tout le bien qu'il en pense mais ne vous inquiètez pas, c'est pas tous les jours qu'il en sort des jeux comme ça. Malheureusement...

----------


## fishinou

Faut relativiser le coté "test console" de SFIV ! Je vous rappel qu'il va sortir sur PC, et qu'il risque bien de pas être super différent de la version console ...

Pour ce qui est du débat, putain de merde quoi ! On est les premiers à râler contre la pléthore de jeux merdique qui sort, tout support confondu et là on est face à un jeu qui tente un truc, qui ose, et vous nous chier des bulles juste par ce que c'est sur console ! Et ouai, des développeurs ont choisis une console pour sortir un jeu qui a des couilles ! Et la Wii en plus, malgré l'image de console pour "famille casual teubé" qu'elle se traine, et du coup sa vous fais mal au cul ^^

Vous êtes quand même des putains d'intégriste ! Vous pleurnichais même pas parce que le jeu est merdique, mais uniquement parce qu'il sort sur Wii quoi ! Si il s'agissait d'une sortit PC, le topic n'existerais même pas !

Merde, on est les premiers à dire que les jeux console c'est souvent de la merde, que le PC y'a que ça de vrai, et pour une fois qu'un jeu sort avec pour but de changer les choses, vous chier dans la bouche des membres de la rédac' parce qu'ils ont choisit en leur âme et conscience de nous en faire profiter, ne serait ce que pour nous dire que malgré ce qu'on peut penser, ça peut valoir la peine d'ouvrir les yeux et de regarder ailleurs !

Alors voila, c'était mon coup de gueule du soir, et je me suis peut être un peu emporté, mais là je trouve que y'en a qui abuse grandement, dans canardPC, y'a PC, mais à la base, avant d'être des joueurs PC on est des joueurs tout court, et je suis content que le mag, par le biais de la couv' et de l'édito, est décidé de remémorer ce fait à certain !

Y'a beaucoup de merde qui sort sur console (et sur PC aussi), mais MadWorld est là pour nous montrer que les bonnes surprises, c'est possible aussi ... même sur Wii !

Edit : Grillay par Gringo sur SFIV !

----------


## Velgos

> Deux fois quatre pages sur le multi aussi et j'en suis satisfait. Mais on a le droit de se poser la question : personne n'aurait pu remplir 7 pages à propos de jeux pc ? Enfin je veux dire Boulon car on dirait bien que c'est le seul qui est *prolixe* en ce moment.


Tu voulais bien sûr dire "prolifique"... Sinon c'est méchant.  :nawak:

----------


## ERISS

> _Leave CanardPC alone!_


*7* non-pc est le litige (rappel pour ceux qui délirent).

----------


## Ondoval

Je ne lis pas la presse console.
Et pourtant j'ai une wii.

Bref, sans cet article du Homard bouillant jamais j'aurais eu vent de ce jeu.
J'ai vu 9/10, quelques artwork et hop j'ai commandé le jeu, puis j'ai lu l'article  :^_^: 

Coté pc pas beaucoup d'actualité en plus, à part Drakensang auquel je joue et  ce n'est qu' une demi-molle...

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

N'ayant pas lu le mag et encore moins l'article, je me permets d'en parler  ::lol::  Et donc ça va être du HS. 

La question est à mon avis légitime, dans une logique d'offre et de demande. Je paie pour qqch et j'ai autre chose. WTF? 

Mais tout de suite je me demande : si un jeu vidéo, quel que soit son support, apporte à l'univers du JV en général, s'il crée une dynamique, s'inscrit en porte-à-faux à la production actuelle, qu'il lutte contre un gameplay de plus en plus standardisé, un imaginaire homogénéisé (ouai des terroristes latinos, ouai des nain et des trolls, ouai de la SF dans le futur), et offre quelque chose de neuf, ou, mieux encore qu'il suscite quelque chose de neuf, alors je pense que c'est à CPC de s'en charger. 

Pire encore, je préfère que ce soit le mag que je lis qui prenne les devant, cadre le débat, plutôt que jeuxvideo.com Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais CPC est à mes yeux un journal engagé dans son domaine. Il prend position (hardcooooore), parle d'enjeux socio-éco (bah ouai les conditions de productions déterminent la production - Marx sort ce corps), et surtout a une vision du Jeu intéressante, bien plus que des jeux. 

Et surtout CPC, c'est un public, une sorte d'élite du jeu vidéo, celle qui aime d'une certaine façon, car a une culture ludique pour. C'est un peu Casanova contre les clones de Hugh Grant. Le plaisir, la badinage avec les choses étranges (la Wii, my god), des plaisirs qui bougent les frontières, bref. Le PC n'a pas le monopole du bon goût. Plutôt que de mater par le trou de serrure les plaisirs interdits, là le Mag ouvre grand la porte et offre d'une main lascive de joindre la partie. 

Sur le principe j'adhère pleinement à cet esprit libertin. Après si ça me plait pas, au moins j'aurai essayé.  ::lol::

----------


## Solweig

> Et surtout CPC, c'est un public, une sorte d'élite du jeu vidéo


J'ai bien ri du haut de mes 30 ans (37-7,Vic20 à 7 ans, et oui j' ai des parents indignes) de "hardcore gaming" (ironie inside (c) ). Je me suis souvent senti un peu bizarre, un peu autiste, un peu asocial, souvent c..., mais élite c'est la première fois je dois dire.
Merci tout plein pour ce rayon de soleil de début de semaine.

Sinon pour revenir au débat initial, j' ai pas de WII, mais je lirais sans doute par curiosité ces fameuses 7 pages, après je préferais sans doute un article dans la série "on y joue encore ..."  sur Might&Magic ou Wizardry ou encore Gothic etc ...
Rien de dramatique en tout cas.

----------


## kaldanm

Madworld est un cas a part sur Wii. C'est un des rares bon jeux d'editeur tier qui joue pas la carte Casual/Party Game. ca ne m'etonne pas de voir plusieurs pages la dessus. 
Alors, qu'un redacteur ai une claque en jouant a un jeu Wii, je le comprends. Qui n'en a pas eu une en decouvrant un jeu génial pas trop attendu ? 

A mon sens c'est typiquement pour ce genre de dérapage positif que CPC est interessant. D'un numero a l'autre tu peux avoir un dossier sur les joystick, sur HADOPI, sur des jeux console... 

7 pages et une couverture. La belle affaire : perso je ne lis pas CPC pour decouvrir des jeux PC ou avoir de l'info : Aujourd'hui par internet tu trouve tout tres vite (et le site canardplus est d'ailleurs bien fourni) le mag c'est du plus, dans un format flexible et avec un contenu proche de l'actualité. dans ce contexte, ce choix se justifie.

Et puis merde, on est pas des autiste. Le jeu video c'est du jeu video. C'est pas comme si ils avaient testé un burger sur 4 pages avec Quickos en couverture.

----------


## Guest

> Merci mais t'es sûr que t'es dans le bon topic ? 
> Sinon Xwolverine c'est pas très honnête ce que tu dis : SF4 ça sort sur PC donc ça fait preview. Et Mad World c'était un coup de coeur de Boulon, il a pris la place d'expliquer tout le bien qu'il en pense mais ne vous inquiètez pas, c'est pas tous les jours qu'il en sort des jeux comme ça. Malheureusement...


Oui je voulais dire screenshot désolé, j'avais la tête ailleurs... Enfin très bon le coup de l'ours taquin !

----------


## le faucheur

> C'est pas comme si ils avaient testé un burger sur 4 pages avec Quickos en couverture.


Mon rêve.

----------


## TheToune

Moi ce qui me fait halluciner c'est que des gens soient a ce point intégriste PC qu'ils refusent d'admettre qu'un jeux sur une autre plateforme puisse avoir ça place dans un mag de jeux videos, fut t'il dédié aux pc ...

Putain mais en tant que joueurs ca vous ferait pas chier de passer a côté de super jeu sous des prétextes à la con ? Vous auriez préférez que la rédaction consacre plus de pages à des jeux pourris sous prétexte qu'ils sont sur PC, plutôt qu'on vous parle d'un jeu qui à enthousiasmé la redac ? On ne devrait pas en parler uniquement parce qu'il n'est pas sur la "bonne" plateforme ???
Putain excusez moi, mais dans ce cas je vous trouve franchement con.
C'est un peu comme si des journaux de droites refuserait de parler ne serait ce que de l'existence d'une politique de gauche : une grosse aberration débile.
Et on va pas commencer a réfléchir en terme de quotas de pages non plus, c'est complètement débile.

A en écouter certains la redac aurait fait un à venir sur les sims 3, j'élève mon poney 54 ou un on y joue encore : gorilla et ses mods, ça aurait été mieux. "au moins c'est sur PC comme dans le titre du mag gniagniagnia".

 :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Moi j'aimerai savoir pourquoi on a deux sections dédiées aux jeux consoles. Putain, mais DEUX SECTIONS QUOI !

Quand on pense à tout ce temps gâché qu'on aurait pu passer à ouvrir des sujets inintéressants sur des jeux PC dont tout le monde se fiche, je suis outré.

On est sur CanardPC.Com, MERDE !

----------


## Guest62019

Du coup j'ai super hâte de le lire le canard.
Mad World a beau être un jeu console, il correspond tout à fait à ce que j'attends du JV aujourd'hui. Bien plus que bon nombre de jeux pc en tout cas.

----------


## Guest

> Moi j'aimerai savoir pourquoi on a deux sections dédiées aux jeux consoles. Putain, mais DEUX SECTIONS QUOI !
> 
> Quand on pense à tout ce temps gâché qu'on aurait pu passer à ouvrir des sujets inintéressants sur des jeux PC dont tout le monde se fiche, je suis outré.
> 
> On est sur CanardPC.Com, MERDE !


En plus il est pourri ce test, elles sont passées où les vannes entre parenthèses hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je vais rappeler une évidence : si j'achète un mag sur les jeux vidéos qui s'appelle "Canard PC" c'est parce que j'ai pas de console.


Bin déjà... Je suis le seul à avoir acheté CPC pendant des longues années où je me traînais un pc complètement daubé ? 
Et dans l'édito justement, on nous explique bien que certes il y a PC dans CanardPC, mais que l'équipe est surtout une équipe de joueur. Donc je vois pas où est le problème. 
Sinon ils ont aussi écrit des articles sur un habitacle pour simu de bagnole, des conneries USB et des bouquins, ceux qui n'achètent jamais ce genre de trucs ne sont pas venu se plaindre...

----------


## CapPaddy

J'espère juste que cette polémique n'effraiera pas les rédacteurs. Je veux juste qu'ils continuent leurs coups de coeur, ou leurs coups de gueule. Et qu'ils soient assumé (mettre Mad World en couv', putain quoi, ça montre juste que c'est pas pour faire style mais que ça va vraiment avec les 7 pages de test).

C'est vrai quoi, une couv' sur Mad World, c'est quand même pas comme si y'avait eu une couv' sur WiiFit. A en croire certains, oui... J'avais trouvé un tout petit peu abusé la couv' sur Fallout 3, étant donné le jeu... Mais là, clairement pas.

Continuez les gars. C'est pour ça qu'on adore CPC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Putain excusez moi, mais dans ce cas je vous trouve franchement con.
> C'est un peu comme si des journaux de droites refuserait de parler ne serait ce que de l'existence d'une politique de gauche : une grosse aberration débile.


Je sens qu'on a frôlé le Godwin  ::P: 
Pour une histoire de consoles/Pc, faudrait peut être prendre des exemples adaptés.

On se cotise pour financer le portage du jeu sur Pc  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Geminys

> Je sens qu'on a frôlé le Godwin 
> Pour une histoire de consoles/Pc, faudrait peut être prendre des exemples adaptés.
> 
> *On se cotise pour financer le portage du jeu sur Pc*  ?


Nan!!! (moi j'ai une wiiheuuuuuuuu et j'irais me l'acheter....quand j'aurais du fric)

PS: Joli test Boulon :;):

----------


## Chan

Lisez le test au lieu de gueuler pour rien, on voit pas passer les 7 pages.
Par contre c'est con, ça donne envie d'acheter le jeu  :Bave: . 
Je suis étonné de ne pas encore avoir lu un communiqué de Familles de France ou autre organisme obscure sur MadWorld.

----------


## b0b0

Je dois être trop con parce que je suis jamais choqué en lisant cpc, j'ai même aimé le test. D'ailleurs j'ai pas compté les pages. Je pensais qu'il y'en avait moins.


 :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon j'ignorais le topic parce qu'il a toutes les caractéristiques du topic à ignorer, mais je vais quand même me fendre d'une réponse, vu que je suis l'auteur de l'édito (ainsi que des deux précédents) et puis du test scandaleux aussi tiens...

La ligne éditoriale de CanardPC, je vais la résumer en une phrase : "Faire ce qu'ont envie de faire les gens de CanardPC". Pas plus pas moins...

On commencerait à osculter les désirs des lecteurs (ou pire de nos "consommateurs") et à couper des morceaux de nos désirs à nous pour entrer dans des petites cases déterminées à coup de sondage et d'étude de marché, vous arrêteriez tous, tout de suite, de nous lire, parce que ça reviendrait à faire ce que les autres magazines du milieu font : du pré-maché, pré-digéré, prêt-à-consommer pour un coeur de cible bien visé.

Nous, on préfère faire ce qu'on a envie de faire... Parce qu'étrangement l'histoire a démontré que c'est ça que les gens avaient envie de lire.

De temps en temps, ça donne une couv' sur un jeu Wii.
De temps en temps, ça donne des articles sur Dwarf Fortress.
De temps en temps, ça donne 4 pages sur un Wargame hexagonal.
De temps en temps, ça donne n'importe quoi.
Mais, c'est les risques du métier et ceux d'avoir choisi de bosser en passionés plutôt qu'en tacticiens.

Tout le reste, c'est de l'angoisse et une légère tendance au délire "complotiste" de la part de ceux qui sentent "leur" journal menacé.
"Ah ah ah ! J'ai tout compris, ces sept pages et cette couv' sont un moyen de nous habituer avant de faire un CanardPC/Console de 12 pages, dont 6 sur la Colecovision, coûtant 64€ et sortant toutes les deux heures".

Bah, non, on avait envie de célébrer un jeu exceptionnel, un exemple à suivre peu importe le support, et on avait envie de le faire de manière exceptionnelle. 
D'ailleurs, Bravo à Zoulou et Monsieur Chat pour la maquette d'enfer et l'une des plus belles couv' du mag'...

Et pour ce qui est d'aller jusqu'au bout de notre démarche de joueur et parler de jeux de plateau, on aimerait bien, sauf qu'on ne joue pas aux jeux de plateaux.
Mais j'ai bien l'intention de m'atteler à une rubrique mensuelle sur le petit pont massacreur, de forcer Gringo à pondre une chronique sur les jeux à boire et de pousser Threanor sur une encyclopédie du "Jeu du Foulard et autres expédients masturbatoires".

----------


## Chan

> Je dois être trop con parce que je suis jamais choqué en lisant cpc, j'ai même aimé le test. D'ailleurs j'ai pas compté les pages. Je pensais qu'il y'en avait moins.


Ah bah on peut former un duo de cons si tu veux.
Je vois bien Boulon en train de secouer la wiimote pour la bouteille de champ' avec un sourire sadique, ça doit être folklore.

----------


## justmoa

> Sinon y'avait surement moyen d'écrire quelques pages supplémentaires sur PC plutôt que Wii, mais on fait des choix et ça en était un. Mais ça sera pas comme ça tous les numéros bien entendu.


Ben moi j'espère bien que si, que ce sera comme ça tous les numéros.
Je ne parle pas d'une couverture avec un jeu Wii ou de 7 pages de tests consoles par numéro.

Non, je veux que pour tout les numéros futurs, comme pour tout ceux d'avant, vous fassiez ce que vous avez envie de faire et partageant votre passion.

Après tout on paye pour ça nan ?

Edit : J'avais rédigé mon post avant de tout lire, et c'est en substance ce que raconte Boulon.

----------


## dalgwen

> D'ailleurs, Bravo à Zoulou et Monsieur Chat pour la maquette d'enfer et l'une des plus belles couv' du mag'...


Et je me permets de dire bravo à Couly pour son madlapin équipé de tronçonneuses. Vraiment superbe !

Boulon, sais tu que tu disposes d'un super pouvoir? Celui de faire entrer le lecteur en transe hypnotique acheteuse après la lecture de 7 pages intenses et jubilatoires.
Je n'avais pas vraiment envisagé d'acheter ce jeu dans l'immédiat mais... Quand je me suis réveillé mon traitre doigt avait validé le caddy sans aucune intervention consciente.
 :tired: 

Grands pouvoirs, grandes responsabilités, tout ça tout ça.




> Après tout on paye pour ça nan ?


Moi je paye pour savoir que des branleurs talentueux font un métier de rêve dans une ambiance complètement barrée. Je paye pour pouvoir les envier.
(Et aussi parce que j'adore savoir que ces branleurs  souffrent pendant les bouclages.)

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Nous, on préfère faire ce qu'on a envie de faire... Parce qu'étrangement l'histoire a démontré que c'est ça que les gens avaient envie de lire.


Vous faites ce que vous avez envie parce que c'est ce que les gens ont envie de voir.
Donc vous faites ce que les gens veulent ! Vendus !  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ce qui est bien dans les tests consoles de canardpc, c'est qu'on a l'avis de joueurs PC. Et donc on peut savoir ce que pourrait nous apporter le monde de la console.
Ça je pense que c'est quelque chose que l'on ne pourrait pas avoir si on se tournait vers un magazine console.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Je viens de terminer de lire le test : ça ne m'incitera pas à acheter une Wii, ni MadWorld. Je le verrai tourner chez les potes, j'y passerai un moment dessus à bien rigoler mais c'est tout. Au sujet du nombre de pages, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénients à part le fait que ça ne me concerne pas car je n'ai pas de wii (ni même de télé, alors...) et je trouve ça un peu dommage. On pourra me rétorquer qu'on parle d'Histoire et non pas d'un simple jeu mais avec tous les titres qui ont été encensés depuis un an dans CPC, je me permettrai d'approfondir ma culture vidéoludique sur d'autre jeux.

----------


## Say hello

Pavé incomiinnng!!


Ouai 7 page sur un jeux consoles c'est dra-ma-ti-que..  ::|: 

Moi je trouve ça pas trop mal dans le sens où ça donne un peu de diversité à la visée du magazine.
Bien sûr je suis comme beaucoup, j'achète mon Canard PC pour avoir de vrais morceaux de PC-isme bien consistants, pur et dur, un truc d'homme quoi bordeyl!
Mais je suis ouvert, ça m'a pas choqué plus que ça, j'ai apprécié le test, même si j'avais déjà suivit depuis un moment l'actualité de ce jeu, ça ouvre de plus large perspective.
L'important pour moi, c'est que mon Canard PC reste un Canard PC, avec sa rédac, le PC, ses déconnages complet, le PC, les humiliations de studios, le PC, un morceau console caché tout petit dans un coin, tout ça... et que je continue à l'acheter pour bien commencer/poursuivre le mois.
Sûr que si y'a hermaphrodisme et que ça devient Canard con-PC ça va moins me plaire.

Mais là c'est du coup de coeur et une part négligeable du bouquin.
D'ailleurs les news sont pas toutes sur le thème pc, ça n'empêche rien.

Je comprend que voir de plus en plus de morceaux de consoles (Shawn White Wii, De Blob, SF4, Madworld, HoD Overkill il me semble aussi), surtout ces temps ci forcément(foutus éditeurs consoles, à tenter de pondre plus de bons jeux j'vous jure...), peut faire peur, mais je crois pas qu'il y ai un complot des devs console pour remplacer les membres de la rédac par des spy qui tente de nous BS à coup de p'tit instant découvertes bonus pour compléter le mag.

Moi j'ai juste à reprocher un truc sur ce numéro:
"Garçon! Y'a un putain de jeu Wii qui nage sur toute la couverture de mon Canard PC! Donnez m'en un autre! Comment ça c'est sur tous?!"

ça et le fait que j'ai l'impression de lire un peu trop souvent (à tort pourtant je sais) le mot "Dlgamer" sur le site et maintenant le mag'.
Je sais que c'est un partenariat, mais en lisant dans la news de l'offre de clés d'essais de MMO ça



> C'est en partenariat avec dlgamer alors t'oublie 'e le mettre sur les news


ok une offre c'est normal de préciser merci à qui, mais en lisant cette ligne j'ai eu la soudaine sensation qu'un VRP de EA tentait de me vendre un truc en passant par mes fesses pour être plus direct, étrange, la tournure de la phrase peut être.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mais vous êtes vraiment persuadé qu'on se fait des roubignoles en safran avec le partenariat DLgamer ?

----------


## Septa

Ça doit bruler le safran sur les parties.
Mais heu. On se doute que bon ça doit par rapporter des masses surtout que c'est juste un partenariat. 
J'espère que ça vous permettra quand même de rentabiliser un peu le site web.


Par curiosité je serais quand même curieux de connaitre le nombre de vente durant les promos.

----------


## justmoa

> Mais vous êtes vraiment persuadé qu'on se fait des roubignoles en safran avec le partenariat DLgamer ?


Non puisque vous ne parlez même plus de jeux pc dans le mag  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Mais vous êtes vraiment persuadé qu'on se fait des roubignoles en safran avec le partenariat DLgamer ?


Non, c'est pas non plus "the partenariat du siècle" si j'ose dire, enfin pas la machine à sous pour la rédac non plus c'est évident, mais des fois j'ai une impression de trop présent.

Pour le week end Mass Effect par exemple, la bannière (normal ça), une news (bon normal aussi au fond), et un ré-up de la news (ou alors un bug de mon navigateur).
Plus lire ça dans le mag'.
Je crache pas sur le partenariat, il m'a même permis d'acheter 2 clés Guild Wars pour 15€ chacune au lieu de 20€ et avec la diffèrence avoir de quoi acheter un 3e chapitre.
Finalement j'ai l'intégrale à pas cher du coup.

Je disais juste que même si ça me choque pas, sur le coup en la lisant la phrase comme ça m'a laissé un drôle de goût dans la bouche, et que c'était peut être parce qu'il y a une impression de "trop vu".

----------


## Rhoth

Moi je préfère réagir sur cette notion de 7 pages.

Un jeu normal PC, habituellement on voit 1 pages dans news dans un numéro puis 2 ou 3 pages dans le numéro suivant en super pré preview invité par l'éditeur avec Piscine / sauna / hammam et Open Bar, puis encore après 2 ou 3 numéro plus tard, la super méga preview de la mort sur 4 pages où l'on aborde un truc nouveau.
Puis finalement un test de 1 a 4-5 pages sur le jeu où ca rappel brievement les dernieres choses de l'article précédent et développe les derniers points visibles lors du test.

Donc forcément au final le noble et généreux testeur, il a pu en faire machouiller jusqu'a 15+ pages sur plusieurs numéro sur un jeu. Mais ca nous a semblé transparent (en plus il s'est répété le saligot je parie). (Allez zou un exemple genre Fallout 3)

Là Madworld, t'en as pas vu trace dans CPC jusqu'a ce test, normal que pour développer le jeu proprement comme ils l'ont fait pour d'autres jeu PC, ils doivent compenser un peu en s'étalant sur 2 ou 3 pages supplémentaires. Sauf que ca, ca ne passe pas sur plusieurs repas, mais en un seul, alors tout de suite c'est scandale.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Autant je conchie 99% de ce qui se fait sur PS3/XBOX, qui pour moi sont des consoles de golbutes, qui marchent maladroitement sur le marché du jeu PC en simplifiant à outrance tous les jeux qui s'en approchent, autant la wii propose quelquechose de radicalement different. Ca complete bien le PC au final (si on veut autre chose).


Dit le mec qui passe tout son temps à gratter des centièmes de secondes sur _Mirror's Edge_, qui est un portage d'un jeu sorti sur PS3/360... Mhhh  :tired:

----------


## Sheraf

D'où le 1% ::lol:: 

_Et puis sur pc il est mieux d'abord._


edit: Et puis d'façon, Mirror's Edge se prend pas une rouste niveau vente comparé à Call of mongolito 8 et autre Need for Neon/gentes allu ?

C'est pas les consoles qui m'enervent autant que le public moyen qui les refletent.

----------


## Shapa

> C'est pas les consoles qui m'enervent autant que le public moyen qui les refletent.


Parceque t'as un PC t'es mieux que les autres... J'ai rien contre personne a la base jouant et sur PC et sur consoles mais tu fait des raccourcis un peu facile. Les consoleux c'est des abrutis (tu vas me plaider j'ai dit public moyen j'ai pas dit tous...) ouais mais je voudrais juste dire : chacun ses gouts. Pis merde pourquoi toujours conchier l'autre camp si tant est qu'il existe une telle chose qu'un camp entre les joueurs PC et console, on est tous des joueurs et point barre. D'ailleurs utilisons cette dernière phrase pour justifier le test de MadWorld sur Wii sur 7 pages. Allez hop c'était le coup de gueule du jour.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'est pas les consoles qui m'enervent autant que le public moyen qui les refletent.


Heu, le public moyen sur PC joue aux _Sims_ et à _WoW_ donc bon...

(Et les_ Call of Duty_ et _Need for Speed_ sont aussi sur PC hein.)

----------


## Shapa

Merci Ash, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire mais en plus clair en plus court  ::lol::

----------


## NitroG42

Je viens de lire les 7 pages.
J'ai pas d'argent, j'ai plein de jeux à jouer, ect...

Je crois que je vais m'acheter la Wii.

----------


## Shapa

> Je crois que je vais m'acheter la Wii.


Je propose une pétition pour faire virer Boulon, en ces temps de crises il tue nos économies...

----------


## Eulmamat

> Je viens de lire les 7 pages.
> J'ai pas d'argent, j'ai plein de jeux à jouer, ect...


Même chose. Le 20 c'est craquage déraisonnable.
Ça a l'air trop délirant pour passer à coté.

----------


## Boitameuh

Merci pour ce test M.Boulon, vu que je n'ai pas de Wii, il m'a permis de convaincre un pote d'acheter le jeu juste en laissant négligemment traîner mon CPC chez lui ce week-end.

----------


## NitroG42

Maintenant, c'est con, tout les autres jeux me paraissent bien fades...

----------


## Nono

Une grosse production en trois couleurs, 20 ans après la Game Boy, j'en aurais voulu à mon magazine préféré de ne pas en parler.

Je cite la Game Boy parce que je ne sais pas à partir de quand les jeux PC ont dépassé les trois couleurs. Scandale ! Un impur qui a commencé par la console ! Va-t'on me bruler sur la place publique ? Est-ce que j'aurais du accrocher une poule sur la porte des locaux de CPC à chaque fois que j'ai du subir les mots "Amiga" ou "Amstrad" ou autres machins soit disant cultes ?

----------


## unpierrot

J'ai pas de wii et je vais pas en acheter une mais cet article est bien foutu et ça fait plaisir de lire un gars qui visiblement a pris plaisir à jouer.

----------


## Say hello

> Je cite la Game Boy parce que je ne sais pas à partir de quand les jeux PC ont dépassé les trois couleurs. Scandale ! Un impur qui a commencé par la console ! Va-t'on me bruler sur la place publique ?



J'ai commencé par la NES, bah c'est pas plus mal comme expérience.
Gameboy et NES même combat.

----------


## Cake

> *"World War Z" -Max Brooks;*
> [...]
> Je suis un faible, des que je touche un peu de sous, je claque tout.


Rien que pour cela, je dirais que tu auras dépensé ton argent intelligemment, au moins une fois dans ta vie  :;): 

Je viens de terminer de lire le reste du topic. Et je ne vais même pas commenter parce que je ne comprends même pas à quoi sert tout ce débat... Ce dont je suis sûr en tout cas, c'est que je découvre qu'il existe un jeu qui va me faire sortir ma Wii du placard. Et c'était pourtant pas gagné vu la ludothèque et les prix appliqués. Alors merci pour ce putain de test. Et la couverture est sympa.

----------


## Bah

> Moi ce qui me fait halluciner c'est que des gens soient a ce point intégriste PC qu'ils refusent d'admettre qu'un jeux sur une autre plateforme puisse avoir ça place dans un mag de jeux videos, fut t'il dédié aux pc ...
> bla bla etc. etc


En fait, c'est vrai que c'est impossible de discuter sur le net. On a tendance à l'oublier parfois, mais on s'en rappelle vite quand on voit à quel point les gens lisent pas ce qui est écrit.

----------


## ERISS

> intégriste Putain chier con pourris 
> Putain  franchement con.
> droite politique gauche débile
>  complètement débile.
>  sims 3 j'élève mon poney 54 gniagniagnia


Un égaré qui s'est trompé de forum.

----------


## TheToune

> En fait, c'est vrai que c'est impossible de discuter sur le net. On a tendance à l'oublier parfois, mais on s'en rappelle vite quand on voit à quel point les gens lisent pas ce qui est écrit.





> Un égaré qui s'est trompé de forum.


Ou comment prouver que j'ai raison en s'attaquant à la forme plutôt qu'au fond  ...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Il parait que la version française pourrait être en 50HZ (donc jeu beaucoup plus lent). Il vaudrait mieux avoir du neuf là dessus avant de craquer...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ou comment prouver que j'ai raison en s'attaquant à la forme plutôt qu'au fond  ...


Ca ne prouve pas grand chose, sinon que tu t'enfonces doucement là.

Dernière redite: la critique ne porte pas sur le test d'un jeu console, Wii qui plus est (OMGF****KCASUALGAMES).
Simplement sur le nombre de pages consacrées à l'article .
La forme plutôt que le fond, donc.

----------


## TheToune

> Ca ne prouve pas grand chose, sinon que tu t'enfonces doucement là.
> 
> Dernière redite: la critique ne porte pas sur le test d'un jeu console, Wii qui plus est (OMGF****KCASUALGAMES).
> Simplement sur le nombre de pages consacrées à l'article .
> La forme plutôt que le fond, donc.


C'est bien ce que je disais en parlant de quotas de pages donc ...
Que Madworld prend 7 pages c'est vraiment un scandale ? 
C'est peut être légitimé par le fait que le jeu les vaillent largement, surtout en comparaison aux mauvais jeux PC qui sont testé dans ce numero.
Selon certains il fallait donc gonfler la taille du test de silent hill homecoming par exemple et reduire celui de Madworld ? Ou faire du remplissage avec des pages de news inutiles ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ta remarque sur le quota de pages est plutôt anecdotique au milieu de la diatribe sur "les intégristes qui ne veulent pas entendre parler consoles dans un mag pc".
Faut pas t'étonner que ton post soit pris de "travers".

----------


## Gobelin

Après lecture du test, je ne sais que penser.

Je me suis régalé à le lire mais je n'y jouerais jamais puisque je n'ai pas de Wii.
Je trouve surprenant la place réservée aux jeux consoles ces derniers temps mais j'adhère complètement à l'explication de Boulon sur le fait de faire que ce qui leur plait, puisque c'est le plus souvent ce que l'on attend de ce mag'.

Je ne critiquerai donc pas puisqu'on reste dans de l'exceptionnel ( tant pas le jeu que par la place qui lui est accordée) mais à condition que ce traitement de faveur là se reproduise pour les jeux PC les plus attendus/surprenants/fabuleux.

Car autant, je comprend que l'on ne fasse qu'une page sur une daubasse, autant j'adore les tests très fouillés des jeux attendus et/ou extraordinaires.

Donc ne changez rien ...

----------


## Ulyses

> Bon j'ignorais le topic parce qu'il a toutes les caractéristiques du topic à ignorer, mais je vais quand même me fendre d'une réponse, vu que je suis l'auteur de l'édito (ainsi que des deux précédents) et puis du test scandaleux aussi tiens...
> 
> La ligne éditoriale de CanardPC, je vais la résumer en une phrase : "Faire ce qu'ont envie de faire les gens de CanardPC". Pas plus pas moins...
> 
> On commencerait à osculter les désirs des lecteurs (ou pire de nos "consommateurs") et à couper des morceaux de nos désirs à nous pour entrer dans des petites cases déterminées à coup de sondage et d'étude de marché, vous arrêteriez tous, tout de suite, de nous lire, parce que ça reviendrait à faire ce que les autres magazines du milieu font : du pré-maché, pré-digéré, prêt-à-consommer pour un coeur de cible bien visé.
> 
> Nous, on préfère faire ce qu'on a envie de faire... Parce qu'étrangement l'histoire a démontré que c'est ça que les gens avaient envie de lire.
> 
> De temps en temps, ça donne une couv' sur un jeu Wii.
> ...


Rooh la putain de réponse. La c'était bien mieux que la dernière fois  ::P: .
En fait Boulon c'est l'homme a tout faire de la rédac, il gère même les polémiques  :B): .

----------


## El Gringo

> En fait Boulon c'est l'homme a tout faire de la rédac


Les autres membres de la redac t'emmerdent, merci d'en prendre note.

----------


## Ulyses

> Les autres membres de la redac t'emmerdent, merci d'en prendre note.


C'est l'homme a emmerdes et à tout faire de la rédac.
Voila c'est edité  ::rolleyes::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Anus.

 :B):

----------


## alx

> ça fait plaisir de lire un gars qui visiblement a pris plaisir à jouer.


Et là tout est dit. </thread>


EDIT : ceci dit on aurait pu finir avec le poste juste avant le mien, ça marchait aussi.

----------


## Jolaventur

Ben pour moi l'esprit cpc est surtout passé dans la défense des jeux originaux ou des indépendants de l'ndustrie.
Ce qui au fond colle avec l'image d'un mag indé.

----------


## Euklif

Quand je pense que je rage de pas trouver CPC à cause de ses 7 pages...
Tain, Madworld quoi... J'veux ce jeu!

----------


## Ouaflechien

> J'ai pas de wii et je vais pas en acheter une mais cet article est bien foutu et ça fait plaisir de lire un gars qui visiblement a pris plaisir à jouer.


C'est vrai que finalement le plus impressionnant dans cet article ce n'est pas qu'il fasse 7 pages ou qu'il parle d'un jeu wii, c'est l'émotion ressenti que l'auteur nous renvoi. C'est fort quoi, j'ai presque peur d'être déçu du jeu après. Heureusement il y a l'article sur X-blades pour apporter de la légèreté et un moment de détente bienvenue. Merci à El Gringo pour son sacrifice.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est vrai que finalement le plus impressionnant dans cet article ce n'est pas qu'il fasse 7 pages ou qu'il parle d'un jeu wii, c'est l'émotion ressenti que l'auteur nous renvoi. C'est fort quoi, j'ai presque peur d'être déçu du jeu après. Heureusement il y a l'article sur X-blades pour apporter de la légèreté et un moment de détente bienvenue. Merci à El Gringo pour son sacrifice.


pas un sacrifice je suis sur qu'il a pris plaisir à mater du Hentaï.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bof, je trouve finalement qu'une page en "papier culture" aurait suffit. Sacré Boulon il tape fort hein ?  ::P:

----------


## Akodo

Haha, je dis à mon brother "tiens j'ai acheté CPC, dedans y a Boulon qui jouit pendant 7 pages sur un jeu Wii"
"Han 7 pages comment c'est abusé, c'est un mag' PC non ?"
Bon il a pas lu le test, et je m'en tape, j'ai une Wii et vendredi ça va chier  ::ninja::

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Tin pourquoi j'ai pas de Wii moi ::(:  Il sort quand sur Pc?

----------


## Euklif

> Il sort quand sur Pc?


Jamais. Et c'est la qu'il faut avoir honte de pouvoir se faire railler par des possésseurs de Wii. Les X-bosseux le faisait déjà avec Dead Rising mais bon... Des Wouyens quand même... C'te méga honte ^^

En tous cas, super test. Mais bon, du coup, j'ai les boules de pas pouvoir y jouer la, maintenant, tout de suite  ::'(:

----------


## fouizlala

Je suis tout à fait de l'avis d'Ukail.

Et j'ajouterais que cet élargissement d'esprit ou de ce que vous voudrez décrit dans l'édito peut s'apparenter selon moi, à la démarche intellectuelle de la "causualisation" (tant décriée dans CPC) pratiquée par les développeurs/éditeurs.
Bientôt les tests en DLC payant en plus du mag ?  ::|: 

Une raison de plus pour moi de m'éloigner de CPC et maintenant c'est sur de ne pas renouveler mon abonnement.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Une raison de plus pour moi de m'éloigner de CPC et maintenant c'est sur de ne pas renouveler mon abonnement.


Tu seras donc mon bouc émissaire.

----------


## fouizlala

> Tu seras donc mon bouc émissaire.


Il faut bien que je serve à quelque chose... :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> Il faut bien que je serve à quelque chose...


J'ai rien compris à tes histoires de tests en DLC et de casualisation de CPC, mais si tu te cherches une utilité j'ai plein de trucs à te proposer.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

J'ai surtout l'impression qu'il a pas compris le sens de "Casual", parce que MadWorld cadre absolument pas au sens de ce terme.  ::O:

----------


## Euklif

> Et j'ajouterais que cet élargissement d'esprit ou de ce que vous voudrez décrit dans l'édito peut s'apparenter selon moi, à la démarche intellectuelle de la "causualisation" (tant décriée dans CPC) pratiquée par les développeurs/éditeurs.


Hein?
Donc console = casual ou j'ai pas tout suivie?

----------


## Eulmamat

Plutôt Wii = casual, donc bon jeu wii = casual quand même...
Pour être franc, j'ai pas trop compris non plus...

----------


## fouizlala

> Hein?
> Donc console = casual ou j'ai pas tout suivie?


Non je voulais dire (et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dis c'est marrant ça tiens !)
"la même démarche intellectuelle"

Là ou l'industrie du jeu cède souvent au simplisme et à l'aseptisé pour élargir  sa clientèle, CPC délocalise (à l'autre bout du périf certes mais quand même), nous place des pubs pour des films de merde avec un chiffre à la fin du titre, tente de bouffer des parts de marché au très intègre et indépendant magasine officiel de la Wii, nous fourgue des jeux et surtout du coup lisse un peu leur discours sur les DRM et surtout ouvre le champagne quand je viens leur dire que je m'en vais.
Et ça...  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok.

----------


## El Gringo

> Non je voulais dire (et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dis c'est marrant ça tiens !)
> "la même démarche intellectuelle"
> 
> Là ou l'industrie du jeu cède souvent au simplisme et à l'aseptisé pour élargir  sa clientèle, CPC délocalise (à l'autre bout du périf certes mais quand même), nous place des pubs pour des films de merde avec un chiffre à la fin du titre, nous fourgue des jeux et surtout du coup lisse un peu leur discours sur les DRM et surtout ouvre le champ quand je viens leur dire que je m'envais.
> Et ça...


Han si tu savais le nombre de conneries que tu venais de sortir, tu serais pas fier de toi je crois.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Non je voulais dire (et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dis c'est marrant ça tiens !)
> "la même démarche intellectuelle"
> 
> Là ou l'industrie du jeu cède souvent au simplisme et à l'aseptisé pour élargir  sa clientèle, CPC délocalise (à l'autre bout du périf certes mais quand même), nous place des pubs pour des films de merde avec un chiffre à la fin du titre, nous fourgue des jeux et surtout du coup lisse un peu leur discours sur les DRM et surtout ouvre le champ quand je viens leur dire que je m'envais.
> Et ça...


Oh putain. Pas mal.

Non ben en fait non. Effectivement, tu devrais pas te réabonner.

----------


## Euklif

> Non je voulais dire (et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dis c'est marrant ça tiens !)
> "la même démarche intellectuelle"


L'air pédant, tu te le care bien profond... M'apprendra à vouloir des exclaircissements quand j'ai pas compris pour tenir une discution tiens.
M'énerve ça...

----------


## O.Boulon

Arrêtez de jouer avec votre petit frère mongolien, vous allez abîmer son cadavre !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Arrêtez de jouer avec votre petit frère mongolien, vous allez abîmer son cadavre !


Tu l'as déjà utilisée ailleurs celle-là. Tu te répètes. Tu réutilises tes propres vannes. TU TE CASUALISES ! NOOOOON !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais c'est la faute à la Crise, laissez-le tranquille.

----------


## fouizlala

Heureusement que je suis là pour vous occuper cet aprem.
En même temps si je suis le jeu le plus intéressant  du moment le n°189 risque d'être bien lourd à lire...

Bon sinon je tenais aussi a rappeler que je ne plaisante jamais ok ? Je déteste rire et encore plus faire les autres et je suis bien aise que vous ayez pris au sérieux mon dernier post.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais arrêtez, j'ai mal au coeur tellement c'est stupide...
C'est obligé d'être de l'humour...

Le gars met sur le même plan :

-un déménagement à Pantin pour avoir notre indépendance sans dépenser trop d'argent,
-des pubs de merde, certes, mais sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir,
-DLgamer
-la casualisation
-un test console...

Purée, faut mieux qu'il se désabonne, parce que je ne veux pas qu'on m'accuse d'un abus de faiblesse sur personne diminuée intellectuellement juste parce qu'on touche sa thune...

Ouf, c'est de l'humour.
Il est juste tombé au plus mauvais moment.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est de l'humour ?
Et merde. J'ai réagi au quart de tour. Comme un fanboy.

 :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

C'était trop subtile pour moi, pis c'est pas comme si on avait pas quelques vrais cas sociaux ici...  ::siffle::

----------


## Shapa

Et surtout vous êtres très mais alors très susceptibles.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Moi non, vraiment, mais je n'en dirai pas autant de tous mes collègues...

----------


## Casque Noir

Ouah, trop bien ce topic. Bon, je l'ai pas lu mais je précise juste que c'est boulon qui a écrit l'édito, pas moi. D'ailleurs, ce sera tout le temps lui, ou presque, parce qu'il est gros.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'était trop subtile pour moi, pis c'est pas comme si on avait pas quelques vrais cas sociaux ici...


Eh oh il a presque terminé sa période de mise à l'épreuve non ?...  ::rolleyes:: 

En tous les cas même si son discours n'est pas très cohérent il a pas tort le gars là fouizlala (...).
L'édito qui dit en substance "tous joueurs, tous benetton" c'est quand même tordant quand on connaît (et Boulon Omar le dit dans son test Wii) la fine équipe que est loin d'être la dernière pour balancer sur les joueurs "différents" (et je ne parle pas des handicapés). Que ce soit les ceusses qui achètent et jouent à Halo (encore pire sur pc bien entendu) qui s'excitent sur des exclus débiles ou qui sont prêts à acheter des DLC. On se gausse de tout chez cpc, et aujourd'hui c'est "tout le monde il est gentil" ? Ma foi ce n'est pas un virage à 180° mais quand même c'est piteux.
Toutefois la plume magique d'Omar a emporté le courroux et l'aigreur que je nourrissais depuis que j'avais lu cette histoire de 7 pages sur un jeu Wii. Parce qu'il est talentueux certes mais que le jeu en vaut sûrement la chandelle, enfin d'après lui. Toutefois ce n'est pas un mais 4-5 jeux à ce niveau qui me ferait acheter une Wii ou tout autre console Nexteuh Geneuneuh...
Sinon désolé mais ça me fait rire aussi le coup d'El Gringo qui joue les v(i)erges effarouchés lors du test de X-Blades. Bon le jeu est nul, soit. Mais c'est tout. Et j'avoue que la photo de classe en illustration, je trouve ça encore de plus mauvais goût...

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai jamais dit "United colors of les joueurs"...
J'ai plutôt dit y a pas de bons supports, il n'y a que des bons jeux. Evidemment, y en a plus sur PC.
Enfin, c'est pas un excellent jeu Wii qui va m'empêcher de vomir sur un Halo3.

C'est dur les nuances, hein ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon désolé mais ça me fait rire aussi le coup d'El Gringo qui joue les v(i)erges effarouchés lors du test de X-Blades. Bon le jeu est nul, soit. Mais c'est tout. Et j'avoue que la photo de classe en illustration, je trouve ça encore de plus mauvais goût...


Content de savoir que tu cautionnes l'idée d'une gamine qui joue la pute mais laisse les gars du forum s'extasier sur Salté dans le topic du trombi alors, ils étaient un peu moins explicites que ça...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

CMB.

----------


## El Gringo

Naze et loupé désolé.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Content de savoir que tu cautionnes l'idée d'une gamine qui joue la pute mais laisse les gars du forum s'extasier sur Salté dans le topic du trombi alors, ils étaient un peu moins explicites que ça...


J'ai pas dit que je cautionnais quoi que ce soit. Mais dans ce cas là autant ne pas en faire deux pages ^^ Par ailleurs il y a plein d'autres choses que je cautionne et qui n'apparaissent pas dans CPC et inversement Captain Obvious. 
Et on parle de jeux vidéos là non ? Personnellement ta réaction me semble la même que ceux qui disent que les jeux violents dans lesquels on perpètre des actes illégaux (tiens GTA par exemple ?) rendent violents, et que de cause à effet _nos chères têtes blondes_ se mettent à tirer sur tout le monde dans leurs lycées.
Mais sinon c'est vrai que le héros de GTA est majeur et le jeu interdit aux euh mineurs ?




> Naze et loupé désolé.


Et c'est encore ta faute.

----------


## Kami93

> J'ai pas dit que je cautionnais quoi que ce soit. Mais dans ce cas là autant ne pas en faire deux pages ^^ Par ailleurs il y a plein d'autres choses que je cautionne et qui n'apparaissent pas dans CPC et inversement Captain Obvious. 
> Et on parle de jeux vidéos là non ? Personnellement ta réaction me semble la même que ceux qui disent que les jeux violents dans lesquels on perpètre des actes illégaux (tiens GTA par exemple ?) rendent violents, et que de cause à effet _nos chères têtes blondes_ se mettent à tirer sur tout le monde dans leurs lycées.
> Mais sinon c'est vrai que le héros de GTA est majeur et le jeu interdit aux euh mineurs ?
> 
> 
> 
> Et c'est encore ta faute.


GTA tu joues le jeu où l'histoire est une fiction avec pour héro un rebut de la société , bref c'est le scenario qui justifie le gameplay comme dans beaucoup de titres ou l'on doit dézinguer des gens. (et puis GTA se paie le luxe d'avoir une morale).
La grosse difference avec X blades c'est que c'est l'héroine en elle même , son accoutrement et son âge supposé qui pose vraiment problème. Jouer avec une fille de 12 à poil ça a de quoi être dérangeant pour tout ce que ça  sous entend (et il suffit de voir les poses aguicheuses sur les artworks fournies sur le site officiel pour s'en convaincre...).
Ya quand même une grosse nuance.

----------


## Tramb

En fait y'a pire que les gens qui râlent parcequ'il y'a un test de jeu Wii:
les veaux qui sont prêts à s'en acheter une juste à cause de ce test.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> GTA tu joues le jeu où l'histoire est une fiction avec pour héro un rebut de la société , bref c'est le scenario qui justifie le gameplay comme dans beaucoup de titres ou l'on doit dézinguer des gens. (et puis GTA se paie le luxe d'avoir une morale).
> La grosse difference avec X blades c'est que c'est l'héroine en elle même , son accoutrement et son âge supposé qui pose vraiment problème. Jouer avec une fille de 12 à poil ça a de quoi être dérangeant pour tout ce que ça  sous entend (et il suffit de voir les poses aguicheuses sur les artworks fournies sur le site officiel pour s'en convaincre...).
> Ya quand même une grosse nuance.


Oui, question de perception disons.

----------


## XWolverine

Oh !
A la lecture du forum tout en n'ayant toujours pas lu l'article, en me basant sur l'historique de CPC, j'en suis venu à la conclusion que ça devait être un putain de bon jeu, avec poussée dithyrambique Boulonesque à la clé (qui fait toujours plaisir à lire) pour mériter 7 pages, genre coup de coeur à la L4D, SF IV ou Dawn of War 2.
Les screens et vidéos sur le net ne m'ayant pas enchantés, il me fallait quand même "laisser sa chance à l'article".
Ah !
En fait, je m'en fout qu'un coup de coeur fasse 7 pages. Même si c'est sur console. Et même si c'est sur la Wii.
Mais là, franchement, je n'ai pas saisi ce qui justifie ces 7 pages et ce qui fait que ce jeu soit si bien. Sieur Boulon, franchement (oui, ça fait 2 fois franchement), pourquoi j'ai l'impression que d'un paragraphe à l'autre, on ne cause finalement que de l'audacieux choix graphique et des multiples méthodes pour infliger des supplices (surtout de ces multiples méthodes) ?
(insérer ici une insinuation sur ma petitesse d'esprit). M'a l'air d'un putain de coup de coeur, ça oui, mais finalement, y'a pas grand chose à en dire, non ? A part jouez y c'est du tout bon ?

C'est con, je riais plus qu'autre chose de ce thread, me disant que c'était vachement pueril toutes ces prises de position (gna gna consoles, gna gna PC, gna gna 7 pages), que ça méritait pas de post ... humpf, finalement, suis aussi con que les autres, moi, j'ai posté mon avis à 2 balles.
(ouaip, moi aussi j'écris beaucoup trop long pour ce que je tente d'exprimer, comme quoi ...)

----------


## crazycow

> Ouah, trop bien ce topic. Bon, je l'ai pas lu mais je précise juste que c'est boulon qui a écrit l'édito, pas moi. D'ailleurs, ce sera tout le temps lui, ou presque, parce qu'il est gros.


C'est donc une punition la rédaction de l'édito.... huummmm....

----------


## b0b0

Manquerait plus qu'il y'ay des recettes de cuisines dans canard pc  :Angry:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Ouah, trop bien ce topic. Bon, je l'ai pas lu mais je précise juste que c'est boulon qui a écrit l'édito, pas moi. D'ailleurs, ce sera tout le temps lui, ou presque, parce qu'il est gros.


C'est bien vrai ça, faut toujours faire travailer les gros, d'ailleurs aujourd'hui c'est un gros qu'a fait mon boulot.




> En fait y'a pire que les gens qui râlent parcequ'il y'a un test de jeu Wii:
> les veaux qui sont prêts à s'en acheter une juste à cause de ce test.


Bah tu sais, c'est un peu comme quand un pote te présente un jeu qu'il sait qu'il va d'intéresser et qui te l'expose comme t'aurais envie de l'entendre. Tu vas dire, ouais ça à l'air génial, il me le faut ! Puis après qu'il se soit cassé, tu vas penser à autre chose, et que il te reste pas trop de thune pour finir le mois, et que Madworld, bah on verra ça plus tard.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je l'ai lu, il devait être bien, je sais plus je faisais popo.


Sinon j'aurais une question pour Boulon ou n'importe qui qui aurait testé Madworld.
Est-ce que selon vous le jeu perdrait son statut de jeu exceptionnel en abandonnant les wimotenounchounque dans le cas d'une transposition sur PC ?
Est-ce qu'au clavier voire au pad ce serait aussi fun ?
Car pour le coup la version PC serait juste un bitezemôle très sympa, genre 8/10 ?

----------


## Threanor

> On se gausse de tout chez cpc, et aujourd'hui c'est "tout le monde il est gentil" ? Ma foi ce n'est pas un virage à 180° mais quand même c'est piteux.
> Sinon désolé mais ça me fait rire aussi le coup d'El Gringo qui joue les v(i)erges effarouchés lors du test de X-Blades. Bon le jeu est nul, soit. Mais c'est tout. Et j'avoue que la photo de classe en illustration, je trouve ça encore de plus mauvais goût...


Je... non rien en fait.

----------


## fouizlala

Je vois pas où tu veux en venir Threanor...  ::P:

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Je... non rien en fait.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3614/...480fe774_o.jpg


Enorme cette image  ::):

----------


## znokiss

[3615 mavie]
Je viens de télécharger (oui) et de regarder (mais si !) le premier épisode de Koh Lanta "Le retour des héros" pour comprendre le gif de Moundir que b0b0 avait en signature. C'est véridique.
Je me suis marré comme une baleine en voyant les candidats s'étriper pour des histoires à la cooooooooon.
[/3615 mavie]
Et là, y'a des pleurni'richards qui sont tout aigris parce qu'un mag qu'ils achètent n'a pas ce qu'ils veulent dedans. Mais bon, y'a aussi quelques fanboys intégristes qui viennent leur hurler dessus qu'il ne faut pas toucher à la sacro-sainte rédac...

Enfin bref, je me suis presque autant marré en lisant ce topic qu'en regardant la bouse de TF1.

Mon avis à 2 balles : j'ai même pas trouvé mon canard pour cause de jaune chez mon marchand de journaux, j'ai du lui demander, et quand je l'ai pris, j'ai fait "ouah, la classe !". J'avais même pas vu que c'était un jeu console...

Comme d'hab, j'aime retrouver dans ce mag ce petit zeste qu'on pourrait appeler "l'esprit Canard", qu'on a autant dans les niouzes hardware nanoscopique ou online que dans les tests déglingos. Et j'ai retrouvé tout ça dans les 7 pages de test Wii. Et je regrette de ne pas avoir de sous, mais j'ai de toute façon pas de TV.

Et j'aime beaucoup l'image de Threanor. Et la plume de Boulon. Et l'humour de Gringo. Et l'humour de Rabot. Et le calme de Casque. Et le site de Half et du Doc. Et aussi toute vos réactions, bande de forumeux poilants.
Ouais, je fais mon hippie, et c'est malin, j'ai maintenant la langue toute rapeuse à force de lèche.

Et ce post ne sert à rien, j'hésite même à cliquer sur "Envoyer la réponse rapi

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai pas dit que je cautionnais quoi que ce soit. Mais dans ce cas là autant ne pas en faire deux pages ^^ Par ailleurs il y a plein d'autres choses que je cautionne et qui n'apparaissent pas dans CPC et inversement Captain Obvious. 
> Et on parle de jeux vidéos là non ? Personnellement ta réaction me semble la même que ceux qui disent que les jeux violents dans lesquels on perpètre des actes illégaux (tiens GTA par exemple ?) rendent violents, et que de cause à effet _nos chères têtes blondes_ se mettent à tirer sur tout le monde dans leurs lycées.
> Mais sinon c'est vrai que le héros de GTA est majeur et le jeu interdit aux euh mineurs ?


J'hésite entre "abruti" et "consternant".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Essayes "Lecteur de CPC".

----------


## Momock

J'avoue que j'ai pas trop capté l'histoire avec X-blades non-plus. Ce genre de bouses avec juste une bimbo sur la boîte pour vendre, on en voit souvent non?

----------


## NitroG42

> J'avoue que j'ai pas trop capté l'histoire avec X-blades non-plus. Ce genre de bouses avec juste une bimbo sur la boîte pour vendre, on en voit souvent non?


Nan mais le problème là c'est que la bimbo à l'air d'avoir 13 ans...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Nan mais le problème là c'est que la bimbo à l'air d'avoir 13 ans...


MAIS C'EST UN JEU VIDÉO ! Vous êtes transgressif quand ça vous arrange. 
Sinon El Gringo pareillement c'est la réaction que j'ai eu en lisant ton article. Rien de personnel hein, je ne te connais pas (et contrairement à beaucoup te lécher les roubignolles ne m'intéresse pas) mais je m'attendais pas à ça de la part de journalistes qui en ont vu d'autres quand même...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> MAIS C'EST UN JEU VIDÉO ...


... qui base son principal argument de vente dans les fesses de son fameux personnage à polémique.
Si le jeu avait été bien, j'aurais bien compris qu'y en aient qui se prennent encore la tête pour ça mais là ça devient lourd ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bof, sur le site du jeu c'est vraiment light, justement pas de quoi se prendre la tête dessus et écrire 2 pages et foutre cette note.  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

Ah mais ok, maintenant je comprend les réactions de la rédac.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah ils sont partis prenantes, c'est clair que leurs réactions sont pas étonnantes. Mais surtout qu'à la base on parlait surtout de Madworld  ::P:

----------


## Ashraam

Personnellement des tests comme Madworld, j'apprécie beaucoup, on sent la motivation et l'envie de faire partager une expérience sympa derrière. Et puis après tout, aucun autre jeu ne mérite actuellement plus de 4 pages (du moins c'est ce que j'en ai ressenti dans ce dernier numéro).

PS : Par contre c'est dingue le nombre de Telex dans ce numéro  :;): 
PS² : Y a t il déja eu des articles dans CPC sur les mods de Mount&Blade, JA2, ou est ce envisagé ? (après le dossier sur Supreme Commander notamment  :;):  )
PS3:

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

Madworld ? mouarf y'a tellement de Wii autour de soi que ça fait un bon jeu à offrir (à plusieurs si besoin) pour y jouer chez les potes  :;): 

(perso je préfère comme remplissage pendant la saison creuse un sujet sur un jeu sympatoche même sur console ou un le pire jeu du mois, plutôt qu'une énième preview suintant le publi-reportage sur le dernier momorpg ou le fps fumeux)

_dredi time_

----------


## Nilsou

> Nan mais arrêtez, j'ai mal au coeur tellement c'est 
> -des pubs de merde, certes, mais sur lesquels on n'a aucun pouvoir,.......


Sans vouloir défendre trucmuche je trouve que cette excuse est un peu raplapla.

Je ne connais rien au fonctionnement des pubs mais ma pensée personnelle est que si CPC est devenu un magazine indépendant c'est justement pour éviter de se laisser entrainer dans le capitalisme a outrance au mepris du contenu du mag...

Là ok c'est un pub a l'arrière du mag et de moindre importance.

Mais dire que vous n'avez aucun pouvoir sur celle ci (fut elle de merde ou non d'ailleurs) me parait assez inquiétant....

Sinon je rebondit sur une autre remarque a propos du test de X blade:

C'est vrai que la façon dont est présenté le test de El Gringo ainsi que les photos jointe au test ne sont pas du tout en accord avec la note... la réaction parait disproportionné et si j'avais lu ça dans un autre mag je me serais certainement fait une réflexion du genre "bah encore des testeur financé par famille de france et cie..." mais comme c'est CPC je ne met pas en doute le test de El Gringo.

toutefois le contenue du test laisse le lecteur en état d'interrogation ... Attendu que 90% de la communauté des gamers barbu-crasseux (bien 80% de la communauté CPC) se matte des vidéos de donzelle de 16-18 ans passé minuit il en faut beaucoup pour crier au scandale pédophile....

j'avoue que les photo présenté par El Gringo ne permette pas du tout de se mettre dans son état de consternation au point de mettre un -10/10 ,le test de hulk était bien plus affligeant pour une page de moins mais bref passons...

Concernant le sujet du topic:
je pense que des jeux wii,xbox,ps3 et cie ont largement leur place dans le magazine mais il faut avouer que là ça fait 2 couverture sur 3 des dernier mag qui traite d'autre chose que d'un jeux PC....
Alors je veut biens que vous ayez un coup de cœur et tout ça et je veut bien que ces jeux soit vraiment de la bombe mais tout de même....
moi je m'en fou un peu mais vous être en train de lâcher une (grande) partie de votre lectorat qui n'a pas forcement envie d'entendre parler de jeux wii en première page.

 Voila pour conclure je dirais que le fait qu'il y ai 7 page en fin de mag, après tout on s'en fou tant que vous n'enlevai pas autre chose pour caser la wii, mais je dirais que la ou ça fait mal ce sont les couvs a répétitions sur d'autre jeux que le jeu PC.

Déjà qu'en tant que gamer pc on doit se battre contre les éditeur pour éviter de sombrer dans le "full console" alors si les personne sur qui on s'appuie laisse paraitre des signes évident de corruption ça donne envie de se pendre (un peu).

Mais bon après tout, ce ne sont que des points de details, votre mags est toujours aussi bien, faite ce que vous voulez!

(PS: ma ptite amie voudrais que vous continuiez a mettre des recettes, elle est devenue folle du milk-shake a la banane et des boulette ikéa)

----------


## CapPaddy

> Déjà qu'en tant que gamer pc on doit se battre contre les éditeur pour éviter de sombrer dans le "full console" alors si les personne sur qui on s'appuie laisse paraitre des signes évident de corruption ça donne envie de se pendre (un peu).


Tu te trompes de combat. On doit se battre contre la casualisation, et les jeux de merde. Rien de tout ça n'est mis en avant dans CPC.

Mad World a l'air d'être un putain de jeu (je dis ça parce qu'il n'est pas encore dans ma boîte, mais je n'en doute pas une seconde). Il est sorti sur Wii. On n'a pas le droit de bouder ce jeu sous prétexte qu'il est sur console.

Et en ce sens, Mad World est le type de jeu qui fait cruellement défaut aux consoles en ce moment. C'est un peu l'exemple à suivre, que ce soit sur console ou même sur PC.

Faire un magazine qui ne traiterait que du PC, en oubliant volontairement les quelques bijous disponibles uniquement sur consoles, serait une connerie énorme, et un gachis. Tu aimes le jeu vidéo, ou tu ne l'aimes pas.

----------


## Largeman

> Mais dire que vous n'avez aucun pouvoir sur celle ci (fut elle de merde ou non d'ailleurs) me parait assez inquiétant....


C'est surtout réaliste.

Refuser une pub, hormis si elle est pour un concurrent, est interdit. Choisir ses clients est, en France, tout simplement interdit; ta boulangère n'a pas le droit légalement de refuser de te vendre un croissant si elle en a un en magasin. Lorsque CPC met donc en vente/prêt un espace pub il ne peut choisir la société qui l'achètera/le louera.

----------


## Voldain

> Attendu que 90% de la communauté des gamers barbu-crasseux (bien 80% de la communauté CPC) se matte des vidéos de donzelle de 16-18 ans passé minuit il en faut beaucoup pour crier au scandale pédophile...


Et ensuite ils s'organisent en bande pour procéder à des viols collectifs avant de se donner la mort?  ::o: 
Nan vraiment quoi... ::|: 



PS: Et même si c'était me cas, qu'est-ce que ça pourrait foutre à Gringo au moment de son test? Il a ses convictions pas celles d'un vote du site de CPC.

----------


## Guest

> Attendu que 90% de la communauté des gamers barbu-crasseux (bien 80% de la communauté CPC) se matte des vidéos de donzelle de 16-18 ans passé minuit il en faut beaucoup pour crier au scandale pédophile....


En tout cas là il en faut pas beaucoup pour crier à la diffamation.

----------


## Doric

Ce topic est délicieux.

----------


## Nilsou

Nan mais j'exagérais exprès pour montrer que le test de El Gringo pouvais en laissais plus d'un sur le cus faute de raison pour choquer ou d'esprit a choquer... 
enfin bon j'ai peut être poussé un peu mais l'esprit est là.

----------


## Spartan

> Ce topic est délicieux.


Oui plutôt, oui.

----------


## Dona

> Sans vouloir défendre trucmuche je trouve que cette excuse est un peu raplapla.
> 
> Je ne connais rien au fonctionnement des pubs mais ma pensée personnelle est que si CPC est devenu un magazine indépendant c'est justement pour éviter de se laisser entrainer dans le capitalisme a outrance au mepris du contenu du mag...
> 
> Là ok c'est un pub a l'arrière du mag et de moindre importance.
> 
> Mais dire que vous n'avez aucun pouvoir sur celle ci (fut elle de merde ou non d'ailleurs) me parait assez inquiétant....
> 
> Sinon je rebondit sur une autre remarque a propos du test de X blade:
> ...


Et moi je trouve que l'indignation face au test de madworld et aux tests consoles dans CPC en général est ridicule. 
La critique c'est que cpc est à la base un mag pc et que les tests consoles n'ont rien à y faire.
Comme j'avais un doute donc j'ai ressorti mes vieux CPC, le premier pour être exact (j'avais oublié que c'était pas du papier glacé au début  :^_^: ).
Dès l'édito du premier numéro il est clairement dit qu'il y a aura des tests consoles et d'ailleurs top spin est testé sur xbox.

Donc, il n'y a rien de choquant, on ne nous a pas trompé sur la marchandise ou il n'y a pas eu de trahison de l'esprit cpc ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## Akodo

Bon pour clore ce topic qui rempli de trucs inutiles, je viens de jouer à Madworld pendant un petit quart d'heure, et...

C'est excellent  ::lol:: 
J'ai jamais autant prit mon pied aussi vite sur un jeu, passé les 2 premières minutes à m'habituer à l'écran et aux "couleurs" bon dieu de bon dieu de bon dieu  ::love:: 
CPC je t'aime, sans toi je serais passé à côté de ça  :Emo: 

Par contre je comprends ce que tu veux dire Boulon quand tu parles de Nunckuk sans fil, à ma première torsion des cervicales j'ai failli tout arracher les fils de ma manette  ::ninja::

----------


## dolmard

Un peu pareil que beaucoup de lecteurs. J'ai rien contre le fait que le mag parle de jeu sur console mais bon la ça commence à faire beaucoup.

   Quel que soit le supposé côté surpuissant du jeu, je suis abonné à CPC pour le PC.

  Et puis pour être un peu méchant c'est boulon mag ou quoi ? Je dois avoir les mirettes mal ajustées mais j'ai l'impression qu'il écrit les deux-tiers des tests. De plus ses tests ont tendance à se trainer pendant des pages. 

   C'est pas que j'aime pas boulon mais c'est pas le plus marrant des rédacteurs de CPC.

----------


## Guest62019

Nan c'est Half le plus rigolo.
Bah j'aime bien le style de Boulon, même si il a un petit peu tendance à se répéter.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Ce test de Madworld déchaîne les passions, vivement le prochain gros test console !

----------


## Brocoli Man

En plus c'étaient 7 super pages de mag.
Mon insomnie vous dit merci  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Mon insomnie vous dit merci


Mes problèmes de transit aussi  ::O:

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Attendu que 90% de la communauté des gamers barbu-crasseux (bien 80% de la communauté CPC) se matte des vidéos de donzelle de 16-18 ans passé minuit il en faut beaucoup pour crier au scandale pédophile....


 ::o:  ::o:  Je savais pas que l'INSEE avait ce genre de stats !
J'ai pas du regarder sur les bonnes pages de leur site  :tired:

----------


## alx

> j'ai l'impression qu'il écrit les deux-tiers des tests. De plus ses tests ont tendance à se trainer pendant des pages


T'as qu'à lire 20 minutes, les tests sont très courts et totalement impersonnels.

Enfin c'est vrai qu'il fait chier Boulon, Madworld avait l'air tout seul dans son petit panier du coup j'ai dû prendre HotD : Overkill pour aller avec  ::|:

----------


## Super Menteur

> MAIS C'EST UN JEU VIDÉO ! Vous êtes transgressif quand ça vous arrange. 
> Sinon El Gringo pareillement c'est la réaction que j'ai eu en lisant ton article. Rien de personnel hein, je ne te connais pas (et contrairement à beaucoup te lécher les roubignolles ne m'intéresse pas) mais je m'attendais pas à ça de la part de journalistes qui en ont vu d'autres quand même...


Ah ouais c'est un jeu vidéo donc c'est normal de foutre une gamine quasi-à poil comme héroïne pour vendre, vous êtes vraiment des putains de bien-pensants de merde et les lecteurs des lécheurs de couilles. Je ne m'attendais pas à ça de la part de CPC.

Sérieusement Augusto dis moi que tu blagues depuis le début.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Je ne connais rien au fonctionnement des pubs


Alors écrase, on gagnera tous du temps.

T'as en tout cas bien de la chance d'avoir le temps de "_t'inquiéter_" pour un sujet aussi trivial.

----------


## spongebong

Bon moi je joue pas sur pc donc j'ai trouvé que c'était un très bon numéro.

Je vais pouvoir jouer à la wii pour la première fois depuis un an.

L'article sur Madworld m'a fait penser aux autres articles de Boulon qui m'ont donné une grosse envie (Bioshock-stalker).

Et donc...pas de sortie console pour X blades ?

----------


## Erokh

sachant que je n'ai fait que la démo de bioshock(trouvé mou), et que stalker m'a gonflé, j'espère que nos goûts seront plus proches sur madworld (mais bon, étant posesseur d'une wii, je l'aurais pris de toute façon, test de Boulon ou pas...)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je vais pouvoir jouer à la wii pour la première fois depuis un an.
> 
> L'article sur Madworld m'a fait penser aux autres articles de Boulon qui m'ont donné une grosse envie (Bioshock-stalker).


J'avais cru la même chose avec House of the Dead, et au final j'ai trouvé ça bien pourri. Espérons que ça va mieux se passer avec MadWorld...

----------


## Akodo

J'avoue que je comprends pas trop tout ce remue ménage autour de ce papier.
Ca reste un bon article sur un bon jeu dans un bon magasine, je vois pas où est le problème.
Ok, certains le trouvent un peu long, puisqu'il concerne un jeu console dans un mag' PC.
Soit. 
C'est pas non plus comme si c'était à chaque fois pareil. De temps en temps on nous parle d'un jeu console qui vaut particulièrement le coup/particulièrement scandaleux, le plus souvent sur une voire deux pages.
Là cet article c'est un peu l'exception qui confirme la règle, et c'est surtout pour parler d'un jeu "exceptionnel".
Design unique et particulier, gameplay original, prise de risque sur une console qui n'a pas l'habitude de voir de tels jeux, bref pour une fois des gens qui se cassent le derche pour nous pondre un jeu qui ne soit pas formaté, pas une énième suite de merde ou un portage bâclé, je pense que ça les vaut bien ces 7 pages.
Ce jeu est un exemple d'originalité et de fun que beaucoup d'éditeurs et de boites devraient suivre, le genre d'exemple qu'on ne trouve plus quasiment aujourd'hui que dans les productions indépendantes comme World of Goo ou Mount and Blade.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Sérieusement Augusto dis moi que tu blagues depuis le début.


WOh pitain t'es fou ? Tu crois que ça m'amuserait de jeter ce genre de pavé dans la mare ? de mettre de l'huile sur le feu ? de voir les réactions déchainés des uns et des autres ?! De lire les messages haineux de certains qui ont du mal à se retenir de sortir de leurs gonds et de montrer leurs visages ? Oh Noan malheureux. J'aime distiller du vrai et du faux et pousser le bouchon dans les mamies mais là ce serait vraiment les fenêtres ouvertes à tous.

----------


## Guest

> Ce test de Madworld déchaîne les passions, vivement le prochain gros test console !


Ouais en plus s'moi qui l'écrirai, 25 pages de bonheur sur KH3 :intox:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ouais en plus s'moi qui l'écrirai, 25 pages de bonheur sur KH3 :intox:


Ca manque de vannes.

----------


## El Gringo

> WOh pitain t'es fou ? Tu crois que ça m'amuserait de jeter ce genre de pavé dans la mare ? de mettre de l'huile sur le feu ? de voir les réactions déchainés des uns et des autres ?! De lire les messages haineux de certains qui ont du mal à se retenir de sortir de leurs gonds et de montrer leurs visages ? Oh Noan malheureux. J'aime distiller du vrai et du faux et pousser le bouchon dans les mamies mais là ce serait vraiment les fenêtres ouvertes à tous.


"J'adore jouer au connard pour énerver les gens." Tu peux me dire ce que tu préconises contre le mec qui avoue cela sur un forum que tu administrerais ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Sans déconner pour X-blade, autant c'est merdique de faire reposer un jeu sur un avatar au gros sein autant y'a rien de choquant par rapport à la production habituelle. Allez voir les screens et les art-work, y'a que d'alle (bon, peut-être que c'est bien plus flagrant in-game, j'en doute). Sauf à considérer que Sailor Moon ou Lamu sont des incitations à la pédophilie.

----------


## El Gringo

> Sans déconner pour X-blade, autant c'est merdique de faire reposer un jeu sur un avatar au gros sein autant y'a rien de choquant par rapport à la production habituelle. Allez voir les screens et les art-work, y'a que d'alle (bon, peut-être que c'est bien plus flagrant in-game, j'en doute). Sauf à considérer que Sailor Moon ou Lamu sont des incitations à la pédophilie.


Ben écoute moi je me choque pas facilement, là j'ai trouvé ça plus que navrant et pire que tout ce que j'avais déjà vu avant (dans un jeu vidéo). Sailor Moon et Lamu j'ai pas spécialement approfondi et c'est pas mon boulot de le faire, mais dans les productions japonaises y'a effectivement bien d'autres trucs super malsains - j'en parlais justement dans le test. T'as l'habitude de voir des gamines dans des positions sexuellement explicites, tu vois pas de raison d'en faire histoire, c'est ton problème - t'es visiblement pas le seul dans ce cas là. Mais mais dites pas que c'est normal, bordel...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Mais mais dites pas que c'est normal, bordel...


Ha mais j'ai pas dit que c'était normal, juste que au vu de la production actuelle, pourquoi ce jeu plutôt qu'un autre ? C'est justement parce qu'on sait bien que tu n'es pas homme a être facilement choqué et que (et là ça me fait mal de le dire) tu es un journaliste intégre qu'on s'étonne de ta réaction. Bon visiblement c'est un ressenti, t'a été mal à l'aise face à se jeu, et je comprends. 

PS : non j'ai pas l'habitude de voir des gamines dans quoique ce soit  ::(: , bordeyl, tu parles à un mec qui est scandalisé par les pubs de soutif sur les arrêts de bus.  ::|:

----------


## El Gringo

> au vu de la production actuelle, pourquoi ce jeu plutôt qu'un autre ?


Ben parce que c'est le pire que je connaisse, comme dit plus haut.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ben parce que c'est le pire que je connaisse, comme dit plus haut.


OK 
Enfin, pour finir sur une note positive, l'article en lui-même est très plaisant à lire, et sa change du : "bha c'est une daube, on passe à autre chose". Et puis ça change des tests de Boulon aussi.

----------


## Nilsou

> Alors écrase, on gagnera tous du temps.
> 
> T'as en tout cas bien de la chance d'avoir le temps de "_t'inquiéter_" pour un sujet aussi trivial.


rooo désolé... je ne faisait qu'exprimer une opinion... :tired: 
quelque chose que je trouve bizarre tout de même, cela voudrais dire qu'un vendeur de sex toys a le droit de publier une pub dans un cheval-mag 10-15 ans? ::O: 
ou alors j'ai pas capté un truc.. ::huh::  sorry pour mon ignorance. ::|: 

Sinon disons simplement que pour un journal qui met des tests bien gore sans complexe (ce qui est trés bien) et sans toute les conneries bien pensante habituelle:
 je trouve normale qu'on s'interroge un peu quand un test comme celui de El Gringo parait... encore si on avait eu des images bien bien explicite mais celles publiées dans le mag n'etaient pas vraiment choquante.. d'ou la réaction des lecteurs je pense.


voila voila....

sinon je crois que tout a été dit et qu'on se repete un peu là... ::zzz::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ben parce que c'est le pire que je connaisse, comme dit plus haut.


Voilà pire.
(De rien, c'est cadeau.)

Pour en revenir au test de _Madworld_, y'a un truc qui me turlupine.... Non, pas le fait que ce soit un test de jeu console ou qu'il prenne 7 pages. Mais plutôt que je ne sais pas trop quoi en retenir. 

Le début du test parle du parti-pris graphique, ok, là ça me parle, et c'est vrai que ça claque et que ça fait envie.

Par contre, la suite du test est constituée d'une longue description des différentes façon de buter les gens, et d'expliquer à quel point c'est jouissif, mais ponctué de remarques comme quoi ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut retenir du jeu. Mais alors c'est quoi qu'il faut en retenir ? J'ai bien saisi l'enthousiasme mais j'ai du mal à voir sur quoi il se porte exactement... Du coup je ne sais pas trop sur quel pied danser, à vrai dire le test de _House of the Dead_ du numéro précédent m'avait plus donné envie de ressortir ma Wii du placard.

----------


## Velgos

Je comprends bien Gringo. Y'a des fois des trucs font un peu goutte de pisse. Pour les autres ce n'est qu'une marche de plus, parfois pas vraiment plus haute que la précédente, et pour toi c'est trop. 
Alors, pour beaucoup tout ça n'est qu'un détail dans un monde déjà abreuvé d'images porno-trash, et pour lui c'est too much et d'autant plus s'agissant d'un jeu qui ne semble pas avoir d'autre intérêt qu'un cul avec une ficelle argentée.

Tous les artworks et screenshots ne sont pas ambiguës mais il en suffit d'un pour être mal à l'aise et poser le doute. Pour moi celui-ci: http://87.106.55.6/zuxxez/xb/wall/04..._2560x1600.jpg justifie le coup de gueule. On peut faire dans l'esthétique manga et prendre un personnage lascif en le rendant relativement pubère ou prendre un personnage entre deux ages et lui donner un peu moins de sexe dans la pose et le fringues et de soumission dans le regard. S'ils avaient voulu éviter l'ambiguïté, c'était aisé, imo.
Bref, c'est une petite marche de plus ou une goutte de trop, ça dépend des gens.

Après... je sais pas Gringo, t'as envisagé une contre-attaque de la part de l'éditeur? Je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> rooo désolé... je ne faisait qu'exprimer une opinion...
> quelque chose que je trouve bizarre tout de même, cela voudrais dire qu'un vendeur de sex toys a le droit de publier une pub dans un cheval-mag 10-15 ans?
> ou alors j'ai pas capté un truc.. sorry pour mon ignorance.


Alors, d'après la FAQ de CPC :




> A partir du moment où on accepte la pub, on ne peut pas refuser une publicité en théorie :
> ça s'appelle du refus de vente et c'est puni (assez sévèrement) par la loi.
> Il y a certaines exceptions, toujours prévues par la loi, dont principalement :
> - le droit de refuser une publicité pour un produit concurrent du support (un magazine peut refuser la pub de son concurrent)
> - une marge d'appréciation éthique : on peut refuser une publicité qui serait susceptible de faire condamner le support qui la publierait (incitation à la violence, au racisme, etc. ou pornographie et compagnie).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> "J'adore jouer au connard pour énerver les gens." Tu peux me dire ce que tu préconiserais contre le mec qui avouerait cela sur un forum que tu administrerais ?


Je préconiserais de ne pas tendre le bâton pour se faire battre.  ::siffle::  Sans déconner ton article est un troll énorme ama. 



> Mais mais dites pas que c'est normal, bordel...


Ce n'est sûrement pas "normal". Mais c'est étonnant de voir que la normalité puisse intéresser un pigiste canard pc, disons qu'on attends pas forcément ce genre de réaction de votre part. C'est pas qu'on ne soit pas d'accord sur le fond, plutôt que ça ressemble à d'autres combats contre les jeux vidéos que l'on décrit et décrie souvent. Alors soit c'est peut être le pire que tu es vu, personnellement c'est plutôt ça ou sa suite, et je pense que ça s'est vendu bien plus que X-blades ne se vendra jamais.

----------


## Kami93

J'aime bien ce thread, j'ai la putain d'impression d'être intelligent en le lisant  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> Et donc...pas de sortie console pour X blades ?


Si si, 360 et PS3. Enjoy...




> Voilà pire.
> (De rien, c'est cadeau.)


Merci, mais y'a de la concurrence dans les jeux de viols et autres trucs bons esprits si tu vas au Japon. Le but c'était pas de trouver le truc le plus immonde possible, mais de tester un jeu commercialisé en France.




> Je comprends bien Gringo. 
> (...)
> Après... je sais pas Gringo, t'as envisagé une contre-attaque de la part de l'éditeur? Je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


Merci, mais pour la contre-attaque je vois pas où est le problème, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir dit de conneries.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Merci, mais pour la contre-attaque je vois pas où est le problème, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir dit de conneries.


Genre tu accuses l'éditeur de faire un jeu pro-pédophile, et lui te traîne devant un tribunal pour diffamation.

Je dis pas que c'est possible hein, c'est juste ce que j'ai compris du post de Velgos.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Merci, mais y'a de la concurrence dans les jeux de viols et autres trucs bons esprits si tu vas au Japon. Le but c'était pas de trouver le truc le plus immonde possible, mais de tester un jeu commercialisé en France.


Justement, le jeu en question est sorti du Japon. Bon, pas en France, mais il s'est trouvé quelqu'un pour se dire que ça serait bien de le traduire en anglais et de le sortir aux USA.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je préconiserais de ne pas tendre le bâton pour se faire battre.  Sans déconner ton article est un troll énorme ama. 
> Ce n'est sûrement pas "normal". Mais c'est étonnant de voir que la normalité puisse intéresser un pigiste canard pc, disons qu'on attends pas forcément ce genre de réaction de votre part. C'est pas qu'on ne soit pas d'accord sur le fond, plutôt que ça ressemble à d'autres combats contre les jeux vidéos que l'on décrit et décrie souvent. Alors soit c'est peut être le pire que tu es vu, personnellement c'est plutôt ça ou sa suite, et je pense que ça s'est vendu bien plus que X-blades ne se vendra jamais.


"J'adore jouer au connard pour énerver les gens, mais c'est de votre faute." De mieux en mieux, chapeau.
Sinon y'a une grosse différence entre X-Blades et DoA, c'est l'âge présumé des filles à poil. "Putain les mecs elle a 13 ans quoi calmez vous", ça te rappelle rien ? Maintenant t'es du côté "Je vous promets monsieur l'agent, elle m'a dit qu'elle avait 18 ans" ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Me semble que l'une est réelle et a le droit à un peu de respect même si évidemment c'était sur la base des plaisanteries de la part des canards... 
De ton côté on a un jeu vidéo dont tu penses que le marketing est basé quasi uniquement sur le fait que son héroïne pourrait avoir dans les 13 ans. Le jeu étant nullissime tu ne dois pas avoir tort sur ce point d'ailleurs. 
Alors oui, pour moi il y a une différence entre ces deux situations. 
Et en passant je ne suis pas le seul à réagir en désaccord avec ta prise de position assez lourde... Mais ce ne sont que des avis, pas de quoi être insultant... Mais ce n'est pas la première fois, je ne suis pas étonné plus que ça. Il fallait le mettre dans ton article aussi qu'on devait acquiescer.

----------


## Soleas

> Ce n'est sûrement pas "normal". Mais c'est étonnant de voir que la normalité puisse intéresser un pigiste canard pc, disons qu'on attends pas forcément ce genre de réaction de votre part. C'est pas qu'on ne soit pas d'accord sur le fond, plutôt que ça ressemble à d'autres combats contre les jeux vidéos que l'on décrit et décrie souvent. Alors soit c'est peut être le pire que tu es vu, personnellement c'est plutôt ça ou sa suite, et je pense que ça s'est vendu bien plus que X-blades ne se vendra jamais.


C'est vrais que les pigistes de canard pc sont des pervers en puissance se droguant à l'heroïne tout les jours et violant des vieilles dans les caves. :tired: 

Alors toi t'es choqué par un jeu où il y a des filles en bikini à la plage(chose qui arrive dans la vie courante).
Moi ce qui me choque ce sont tes propos: en quoi un pigiste n'aurait pas le droit d'écrire certaines choses si selon lui elles doivent être écrites ?

C'est comme pour la pub: ils la choisissent pas mais ils peuvent la refuser si  elle ne répond pas à des critères éthiques.
Lui ça l'a choqué. Moi moins mais j'admet qu'il y a quelque chose de malsain (tout comme DoA, représentant à mon avis mal le jeu vidéo...).

Pour Madworld,un calcul simple: 
-CPC 187: 63 pages, 6 pour empire total war (un bon jeu) et 3 pour les jeux consoles.

-CPC 188:63 pages, 2 pour le plus gros test pc et 7 pour madworld qui est un très bon jeu.

Inutile que je vous détail le tout mais pour moi c'est tout à fait normal. :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est vrais que les pigistes de canard pc sont des pervers en puissance se droguant à l'heroïne tout les jours et violant des vieilles dans les caves.
> 
> Alors toi t'es choqué par un jeu où il y a des filles en bikini à la plage(chose qui arrive dans la vie courante).
> Moi ce qui me choque ce sont tes propos: en quoi un pigiste n'aurait pas le droit d'écrire certaines choses si selon lui elles doivent être écrites ?


Ah je me dis que si c'est ça que vous comprenez il doit y avoir un soucis... Ils écrivent ce qu'ils veulent mais on a bien le droit de dire qu'on est pas vraiment tout à fait d'accord sans être traité de tous les noms il me semble. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que ce soient tous des drogués pervers violant des lapines. 
Et pour le jeu que j'ai cité, tu dois pas suffisamment connaître les campagnes de pub ou alors tu joues bien les naïfs.

----------


## El Gringo

> ...


Nan mais ça me dérange pas que des gens soient en désaccord avec moi, ce qui me dérange c'est toi. Tu trouves pas ça un peu facile de vouloir te faire passer pour un mec lambda maintenant, comme si tous les gars en désaccord avec moi devaient se voir repprocher les mêmes choses que toi ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Pour en revenir au test de _Madworld_, y'a un truc qui me turlupine.... Non, pas le fait que ce soit un test de jeu console ou qu'il prenne 7 pages. Mais plutôt que je ne sais pas trop quoi en retenir. 
> 
> Le début du test parle du parti-pris graphique, ok, là ça me parle, et c'est vrai que ça claque et que ça fait envie.
> 
> Par contre, la suite du test est constituée d'une longue description des différentes façon de buter les gens, et d'expliquer à quel point c'est jouissif, mais ponctué de remarques comme quoi ce n'est pas ce qu'il faut retenir du jeu. Mais alors c'est quoi qu'il faut en retenir ? J'ai bien saisi l'enthousiasme mais j'ai du mal à voir sur quoi il se porte exactement... Du coup je ne sais pas trop sur quel pied danser, à vrai dire le test de _House of the Dead_ du numéro précédent m'avait plus donné envie de ressortir ma Wii du placard.


Ah ben voilà, tout pareil que moi (2-3 pages au dessus). Me sens moins seul, là  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Nan mais ça me dérange pas que des gens soient en désaccord avec moi, ce qui me dérange c'est toi. Tu trouves pas ça un peu facile de vouloir te faire passer pour un mec lambda maintenant, comme si tous les gars en désaccord avec moi devaient se voir repprocher les mêmes choses que toi ?


Oh non j'aime bien qu'on me traite comme tu le fais. Ou pas. Et en même temps j'aime pas dire les choses à moitié, si ça déplait et que je me fais taper sur les doigts je suis assez grand pour prendre sur moi. Ma façon d'exprimer mes opinions que ça plaise ou pas je m'en tamponne, il ne me semble pas que je passe outre certaines limites (dans ce sujet en tous les cas). Et les "mecs lambda" c'est sûr qu'ils risquent pas de s'attirer tes foudres comme moi, ce serait pas drôle d'ailleurs ^^
Tu as ton interprétation et j'ai la mienne, j'ai juste l'impression que ça te défrise qu'on ait pas la même sensibilité que toi.

M'enfin je vais arrêter là, j'ai tendance à penser qu'il n'y a qu'autour d'une bonne bière que ce genre de discussion puisse aboutir et en plus j'ai un bœuf bourguignon à finir...

----------


## Kamikaze

Moi le truc que je comprend vraiment pas c'est qu'afficher une fille de 13 à poil dérange plus que le fait de pouvoir tuer impunément n'importe qui, torturer, se faire des putes, buter des gosses, dealer et j'en passe.
Pour moi c'est au même niveau. Alors pourquoi l'ultra violence ça passe et : "oh ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo", alors que la gamine à poil c'est la fin du monde mondial?

----------


## Voldain

> Moi le truc que je comprend vraiment pas c'est qu'afficher une fille de 13 à poil dérange plus que le fait de pouvoir tuer impunément n'importe qui, torturer, se faire des putes, buter des gosses, dealer et j'en passe.
> Pour moi c'est au même niveau. Alors pourquoi l'ultra violence ça passe et : "oh ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo", alors que la gamine à poil c'est la fin du monde mondial?


Oui sauf que la c'est gratuit le coté petite fille en string et qu'il n'y a aucunes justifications... Alors que dans un GTA tu vas pas incarner un gangster qui offre des fleurs aux passants...

----------


## El Gringo

> Alors pourquoi l'ultra violence ça passe et : "oh ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo", alors que la gamine à poil c'est la fin du monde mondial?


L'ultra-violence ça passe pas pour tout le monde, tenter d'exciter (sexuellement) le public avec une gamine non plus. J'ai pas compris si pour toi il faut tout interdire ou tout autoriser, mais pour moi ce n'est pas au même niveau.

----------


## spongebong

Putain c'est fou quand même ce que ça provoque ta chronique El Gringo.

Moi quand je l'ai lu je me suis juste dit: "tiens on a pas le droit à l'ourson qui courre sur le forum" et "ben elle est pas si salope".

Mais je comprend qu'un moment tu te dis "bon là c'est bon je dis stop c'est trop"

----------


## Kamikaze

> L'ultra-violence ça passe pas pour tout le monde, tenter d'exciter (sexuellement) le public avec une gamine non plus. J'ai pas compris si pour toi il faut tout interdire ou tout autoriser, mais pour moi ce n'est pas au même niveau.


Pourquoi est-ce que tu dis que ce n'est pas au même niveau c'est ça qui m'échappe, pourquoi le test de GTA ou de mahunt, postal etc. ne subit pas le même traitement? Si X-Blade avait porté la mention 18+ tu aurais refait le même test ou pas? 

J'ai l'impression, en te lisant, que c'est comme si tu plaçais la pédophilie au dessus du meurtre dans une "échelle des valeurs amorales"(et donc je dois avoir mal compris), je pense pas que ce soit ça hein, mais je vois pas dans quel mesure "ce n'est pas au même niveau" l'ultra violence d'un postal et X-blade.

Pour moi le seul truc vraiment choquant c'est que ce jeu porte la mention 12+ et qu'aucun média (à part canard pc donc) ne signale le caractère malsain du soft.

----------


## spongebong

Parce que dans les médias/IRL le sex est plus tabou que la mort ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Heu faut replacer un peu les choses, X-blades ne propose pas de violer des gosses, ni d'ailleurs ne tente "d'exciter (sexuellement) le public avec une gamine". Faut pas déconner quand même. Qui irai se palucher sur ce jeu, un gamin de 13 ans qui ne sait pas se servir de google. Sinon je vois pas. 
C'est du marketing puant soit, mais on est loin d'un GTA. (à mon avis).

----------


## ERISS

> Moi le truc que je comprend vraiment pas c'est qu'afficher une fille de 13 à poil dérange plus que le fait de pouvoir tuer impunément n'importe qui, torturer, se faire des putes, buter des gosses, dealer et j'en passe.
> Pour moi c'est au même niveau. Alors pourquoi l'ultra violence ça passe et : "oh ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo", alors que la gamine à poil c'est la fin du monde mondial


C'est une question de distance. A priori c'est plus facile de prendre au 2nd degré la violence que le sexe 'ingénu'.
Mais en étendant cette logique, en fait on devrait aussi trouver choquant les représentation sexuées des femmes matures: Si, en général, il est faux de faire croire qu'une fille de 13 ans a une sexualité mûre et épanouie, il est aussi faux de généraliser que toutes les femmes mures en ont une, en veulent une, ou veulent l'afficher.
En dehors d'une question de sensibilité du spectateur, ce qui prime est la protection des personnes les plus vulnérables. Il ne s'agit pas de nier une possible sexualité féminine précoce, mais il s'agit de n'inciter personne à penser que c'est une norme, afin que personne ne prenne ses désir pour une réalité et ne fasse du tort aux plus vulnérables.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi est-ce que tu dis que ce n'est pas au même niveau c'est ça qui m'échappe, pourquoi le test de GTA ou de mahunt, postal etc. ne subit pas le même traitement? Si X-Blade avait porté la mention 18+ tu aurais refait le même test ou pas? 
> 
> J'ai l'impression, en te lisant, que c'est comme si tu plaçais la pédophilie au dessus du meurtre dans une "échelle des valeurs amorales"(et donc je dois avoir mal compris), je pense pas que ce soit ça hein, mais je vois pas dans quel mesure "ce n'est pas au même niveau" l'ultra violence d'un postal et X-blade.
> 
> Pour moi le seul truc vraiment choquant c'est que ce jeu porte la mention 12+ et qu'aucun média (à part canard pc donc) ne signale le caractère malsain du soft.


Je mets pas ça sur le même niveau parce que l'ultraviolence ça passe chez les personnes assez âgées pour avoir eu le temps de murir. Voir une gamine habillée comme une pute en fin de soirée ça ne devrait pas les intéresser. Pour info je suis pas du genre à exiger la peine de mort pour les pédophiles.

----------


## fouizlala

> Je mets pas ça sur le même niveau parce que l'ultraviolence ça passe chez les personnes assez âgées pour avoir eu le temps de murir. Voir une gamine habillée comme une pute en fin de soirée ça ne devrait pas les intéresser. Pour info je suis pas du genre à exiger la peine de mort pour les pédophiles.


Bon allez tant pis pour mes 3 derniers points. Adieu tout le monde.

Bon pour être franc et après avoir lu ton test, je te répondrais que franchement c'est toi El Gringo qu'a un problème. Bon le jeu a l'air pourri et là je te fais confiance, mais bon le thème de la lolita c'est pas nouveau. Et il suffit de passer devant une sortie de collège pour voir que jean taille basse avec string qui dépasse et débardeurs sont légion. Le problème n'est pas dans la psychologie de l'adolescente qui va jauger son pouvoir de séduction et l'influence de son corps sur le monde et les hommes en particuliers. Le problème c'est les hommes qui sont scandalisés parce qu'ils n'y sont pas indifférents vraisemblablement. C'est à l'adulte de l'être.

Alors tu vas me dire "oui mais il y a des devs adultes derrières". Et je répondrais, c'est quoi cette photo de l'équipe avec légende tendancieuse ? Ils ont des gueules de pédophiles ? Ca s'apparente aux thèses nauséabondes du début du siècle dernier, qui vont de la bosse des maths en passant par la bosse du voleur et connaissant leur apothéose avec les affiches de la mémorable exposition parisienne "Le Juif et la France" en 1941.

Franchement moi je fais le pari que le public de ce jeu sera plutôt constitué d'adolescentes en phase avec l'héroïne plutôt que des gros dégueulasses pédophiles carressés dans le sens du poil (enfin si je puis dire) par des gros dégueulasses de devs russes aillant des sales gueules de gros dégueulasses frustrés de pédophiles.

Ta note est exagérément louche. On ne pousse pas les gens à la pédophilie, on a des pensées concupiscentes voir des excitations devant un personnage de jeu vidéo (parce qu'il faut tout de même relativiser) ou pas, ça ne se décrète pas.
J'ajouterais que le débat esthétique n'a pas du tout été soulevé, bon le jeu ne m'intéressant pas particulièrement, je n'en ai pas vu autre chose que les screen du mag, mais honnêtement ça m'a pas plus choqué qu'un documentaire sur les pygmés où tout le monde est filmé à poil y compris les jeunes filles - parce que c'est leur culture - et à aucun moment il m'ait venu à l'esprit de me pignoler ni devant CPC ni devant National Geo.

La pédophilie est un sujet très grave, qui bousille la vie de beaucoup de gamins à travers le monde. Et je trouve limite d'y faire un amalgame avec un jeu certes à l'esthétisme douteux mais qui il me semble est autorisé à la vente aux plus de 12 ans. Quand on connait la sévérité des médias, des associations de parents (catho ou pas) à l'affut du moindre problème de violence et de surcroit de pédophilie, j'en reviens à mon raisonnement initiale que tu ne manqueras pas de trouver fallacieux Gringo, mais j'insiste : pour hurler à la pédophilie, il faut que la concupiscence t'ait traversée l'esprit ou alors mes capacités d'analyses sont dignes d'un supporter du PSG - que je suis par ailleurs - (et vos bouches les marseillais, on a pas dit notre dernier mot).

(Tu noteras l'ouverture, l'espoir qui érecte de la fin de mon post, l'espoir vain que tu préfèreras rebondir sur ma perche tendue par le verbe - et n'y voit rien de sexuel s'il te plait - plutôt que de m'enlever mes trois derniers points. Bon en même temps il ne me semble pas avoir ce coup-ci avoir transgressé la moindre "loi" de la charte alors j'ai bon espoir. Mais étant à ta merci et la jouissance de l'exercice du pouvoir étant l'apanage de ceux qui l'ont...)



EDIT: je viens de me relire à l'instant et je ne renie rien mais juste en cas de doute, je ne veux pas dire que t'es pédophile, juste que tu as l'esprit mal placé et que tu sous-estime l'intelligence de tes lecteurs et pour le coup que tu sur-estime leur potentiel pédophile qu'ils se méconnaitraient. (Et j'en remets une couche.) Le fantasme ne venant d'une fillette de 13 ans ou de son avatar vidéoludique mais de la vision qu'en a l'adulte.

----------


## Kami93

Nan mais arrète tes considérations pseudo socio-psychanalistiques....On va faire simple mais si cette image, et nombre des goodies sur l'héroine ne sont clairement pas pédo pornographiques , ils sont "simplement" sur la vague "Ecci" nippone avec des nenettes apparemment très jeunes et franchement dévétues dans des positions pleine de  sous entendues.
Ca c'est juste un "fait" ya pas de reflexion à avoir la dessus. De dénoncer cette sur-utilisation , pour vendre un JV, je trouve ça sain, car non seulement ça ne sert ni l'interêt du jeu, ni du joueur mais en plus on commencer à jouer gentillement avec le feu, avec des limites pas claires et tendancieuses. 
On va pas faire le couplet de l'enfant roi chépas quoi mais merde quoi, encore une fois t'as vu les images, t'as vu la combinaison ?

----------


## spongebong

C'est moi ou le godwin s'est fait exploser ?

----------


## Kami93

Ah ouais bordel j'avais même pas tilté la comparaison  :Cigare:  , Génial.

----------


## spongebong

> Ca s'apparente aux thèses nauséabondes du début du siècle dernier, qui vont de la bosse des maths en passant par la bosse du voleur et connaissant leur apothéose avec les affiches de la mémorable exposition parisienne "Le Juif et la France" en 1941.


Limite grand Chelem

----------


## Kami93

Putain mais Gringo c'est Dieudonné en fait !

----------


## fouizlala

> On va faire simple mais si cette image, et nombre des goodies sur l'héroine ne sont clairement pas pédo pornographiques


Pardon mais non ce n'est pas pédo pornographique. Soit t'es jeune et tu ne prends pas toute la dimension des mots que tu écrits, soit t'es lèche cul des rédacs, enfin peu importe.
EDIT: Et ce n'est parce que éventuellement l'envie de te palucher te viens devant cette image que c'est "pédo-pornographique" pour tout le monde...

En fait ce qui est effrayant c'est ce débat sur une héroïne de fiction non seulement pas nue mais, enfin mais vous vous rendez compte de ce que c'est la pornographie pédophile ?
J'ai pas l'impression.

Et puis pardon mais quand tu dis "il n'y a pas de réflexion à avoir là dessus", et bien ce n'est pas mon point de vue. Il y a une réflexion à avoir sur tout et surtout ce qui te parait "venir d'en haut" ce n'est pas parce que ça passe à la télé ou parce que c'est écrit dans un journal qui se vent en kiosque que tu n'a pas à y réfléchir bien au contraire crois moi. Et plus précisément l'image que tu mets en lien TU la vois comme une image pédo-chépakoi.
Lis ça : http://www.gendarmerie.interieur.gou...-la-pedophilie
Et puis si il y a un problème je t'encourage à les alerter.

Ensuite pour le commentaire "grand chelem" : je n'invente rien j'ai le CPC 188 page 27 sous les yeux et j'y vois malgré tout ce que vous pouvez dire une photo que j'imagine de l'équipe de devs du jeu (j'ose espérer qu'il n'y a pas manipulation, je fais confiance en la conscience pro de CPC) avec en légende "COUPABLES, Parfois, ça n'est pas qu'un délit de sale gueule". Je n'invente rien. Exposer une photo de gens avec un commentaire fallacieux relève du même procédé que celui de l'affiche promotionnelle de l'expo "Les Juifs et la France" à la différence près que pour l'expo l'image était une "interprétation d'"artiste"" on va dire (ce qui fait une sacrée différence je vous l'accorde).
Et je vous demanderais de bien vouloir faire mouliner le truc mou qui vous sert rarement derrière votre nez que l'on appelle cerveau pour faire la différence entre "ah tin il dit ke gringo est un nazi" et "il met en parallèle de manière exagérée l'utilisation fallacieuse de l'image et de sa légende pour faire un raccourci indéfendable pouvant être interprété et référencé à des théories interdites par la loi française". C'est tout à fait différent. Alors je sais qu'il est tard mais la loi n'a pas d'heures...

Enfin je n'assimile absolument pas El Gringo à Dieudonné. Je trouve le procédé simpliste et populiste, surement à l'image des capacités intellectuelles de son auteur. Le sujet est suffisamment subtile et grave pour que les "blaireaux" ne s'en mêlent pas. (Et je ne compte évidemment pas sur eux et encore moins sur les modérateurs occupés à punir les attaques qu'ils prennent pour personnelles, pour se ou modérer tout court)
Autant je me fais retirer des points au moindre faux pas, autant ce genre de raccourcis n'est pas sanctionné, je trouve que cela ouvre une perspective de réflexion.

----------


## spongebong

Je demande un screenshot.  ::O: 

Ouais bon faut pas non plus alourdir le débat, ce n'est pas de la pédo pornographie mais on est pas non plus dans le jailbait, elle est clairement adolescente ce qui dans les jeux grands publics n'est apparu que rarement sous cette forme aussi aguichante.

Sinon j'aime beaucoup Gringo alors tu peux me traiter de suce boules aussi.

----------


## Kami93

Nan mais faut savoir lire aussi,  "ne sont clairement pas" c'est pas en option dans ma phrase...

----------


## fouizlala

> Nan mais faut savoir lire aussi,  "ne sont clairement pas" c'est pas en option dans ma phrase...


Wai ben tu m'excuseras mais je lis ce que j'ai bien envie de lire ok ?
Moi ça m'arrangeais bien alors tu vas pas faire chier.
Et puis admets que sans cette "petite liberté" avec le sens de ta phrase je n'aurais pas su puiser toute cette verve...  ::|: 

Enfin ce que je veut dire c'est pardon quoi. Mais sur le fond je persiste et signe.

----------


## spongebong

roh l'ot hé va mouliner avec une paille sur le chemin et après on parlera.

Putain j'y crois pas le pavé que t'as mis en edit, tu m'as pété ma pédo-vanne. pfff.

----------


## Pelomar

Epic thread.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y a rien de plus affligeant qu'un gamer se prenant pour un intellectuel.

----------


## O.Boulon

L'inverse est aussi valable !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Très juste.

----------


## O.Boulon

Circle Jerk ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Keith Morris ?


(A part ça tu viens de m'apprendre un chouette truc)

----------


## Anonyme871

Cela dit je connais pas ce monsieur Fouizlala mais il a totalement raison sur le fond, compte tenu du fait que Gringo a bel et bien parler de pédophilie dans son test et que c'est totalement hors de propos, à mon avis. 
Mais en fait, le test de X-blade est un gros fake pour faire passer les 7 pages de Boulon et la couverture jaune fluo.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, y a pas que la musique dans la vie.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Tiens, en voyant toute cette discussion, ça me rappelle qu'il faudrait que je rachète le mag', depuis le temps.

----------


## Bah

> Et puis pour être un peu méchant c'est boulon mag ou quoi ? Je dois avoir les mirettes mal ajustées mais j'ai l'impression qu'il écrit les deux-tiers des tests. De plus ses tests ont tendance à se trainer pendant des pages.


Pareil, j'ai le même sentiment depuis quelques temps déjà. Pas sûr que ce soit un sentiment justifié hein, je me suis pas amusé à compter les signatures.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ouais, en plus d'être gros il est graphomane.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je le répète parce que vous avez raté un épisode déjà traité :
Threanor est en arrêt maladie pour sa toxoplasmose, Fish est au Costa Rica, donc Gringo et moi nous tapons la majorité du boulot.
Ca se voit moins pour Gringo qui a deux rubriques régulières non signés Download et News Online.

----------


## Bah

> Je le répète parce que vous avez raté un épisode déjà traité :
> Threanor est en arrêt maladie pour sa toxoplasmose, Fish est au Costa Rica, donc Gringo et moi nous tapons la majorité du boulot.
> Ca se voit moins pour Gringo qui a deux rubriques régulières non signés Download et News Online.


Mais ça fait combien de temps que c'est comme ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Depuis fin Janvier.

----------


## Bah

Ah ouais, quand même... Merci de l'info.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Y a rien de plus affligeant qu'un gamer se prenant pour un intellectuel.


Moi j'aime bien le style d'écriture de Boulon.

----------


## znokiss

Jehovah pas le rapport...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Jehovah pas le rapport...


Tu ne lis pas les articles de Boulon ? Ni le topic sur le numéro 188 dans cette même partie du forum alors ?

----------


## Nilsou

> Alors, d'après la FAQ de CPC :


Ok,merci pour l'info :;):

----------


## Nilsou

> Moi le truc que je comprend vraiment pas c'est qu'afficher une fille de 13 à poil dérange plus que le fait de pouvoir tuer impunément n'importe qui, torturer, se faire des putes, buter des gosses, dealer et j'en passe.
> Pour moi c'est au même niveau. Alors pourquoi l'ultra violence ça passe et : "oh ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo", alors que la gamine à poil c'est la fin du monde mondial?


je plussoie, je ne comprend pas que d'un coté on puisse soutenir GTA 4 par exemple et cracher sur ces .... de bien pensant, ou encore dire que madworld c'est trop bien (ce qui est le cas) et de l'autre s'indigner devant la fille de 13 ans .
Ensuite la on dit depuis le début qu'elle a 13 ans mais j'ai déja vue des fille de 17-18 ans dans la vrai vie qui semble avoir la meme maturité et qui porte presque la meme chose ....

---------- Post added at 18h58 ---------- Previous post was at 18h54 ----------




> Pour moi le seul truc vraiment choquant c'est que ce jeu porte la mention 12+ et qu'aucun média (à part canard pc donc) ne signale le caractère malsain du soft.


je plussoie aussi, c'est vrai que la mention 12 + est bien ce qu'il y a de plus choquant dans ce jeu... ça aurais mérité d'être mieux souligné

---------- Post added at 18h59 ---------- Previous post was at 18h58 ----------




> C'est du marketing puant soit, mais on est loin d'un GTA. (à mon avis).


voila


Sinon je soutient monsieur fouizlala, malgré des posts bien psycho et bien long je trouve aussi qu'il a raison sur le fond, notamment pour la photo des devs ,que je trouve douteuse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sans dec', les gars, c'est pas parce que les "biens pensants" sont contre le meurtre, le viol et l'esclavage qu'il faut défendre le meurtre, le viol et l'esclavage pour pas être dans le même camps qu'eux. Y a des choses qui ne doivent pas être tolérés, juste parce qu'elles sont pas tolérables. Après, c'est plus de la pensée, c'est de la rébellion adolescente et boutonneuse.

Vous êtes complètement passés à côté de la question soulevée par Gringo. Y a un monde entre la violence graphique et récréative d'un Madworld, la violence des actes justifié par le gameplay d'un GTA et l'exploitation de l'image sexualisée des ados et pré-ados purement gratuite de Xblades. Sans dec', je veux bien que ça se défende dans Lolita, talent oblige, mais dans le cas qui nous intéresse, on parle d'un étron fumant.

Si vous voulez comparer sexe et violence, prenez Manhunt ou Jericho et XBlades : dans les deux cas, on a un caractère secondaire du jeu (violence ou sexe) transformé en coeur d'un mauvais jeu pour un argument purement commercial. Résultat plus qu'un mauvais jeu, on a un mauvais jeu sordide.

Et c'est notre rôle de critique de punir les jeux sordides, de l'ouvrir, parce qu'on refuse que notre centre d'intérêt ne gravite qu'autour du sordide et du mauvais goût commercial. Gringo a défoncé Xblades pour cela, j'ai à l'époque éviscéré Jericho la chie pour les mêmes raisons.

Après, LOL sé pa grave, on va pas entrer dans le débat du relativisme moral, PTDR.

Concernant la polémique sur la photo des devs', j'ai juste envie de dire bravo le veau... Le demeuré qui réussit à y voir un lien avec les caricaturistes de Vichy et l'anthropométrie, il faut juste qu'il aille lire ses "blogs littéraires" : il y trouvera peut-être les définitions des mots humour et mieux encore du verbe "hiérarchiser". Ouais, l'action qui évite de prendre des vessies pour des lanternes et une blague à la con basé sur la laideur dérangeante des développeur pour une tentative de taxinomie des pervers. Je veux bien qu'elle soit de mauvais goût mais de là à nous dégaîner Bertillon, j'en éprouverais presque de la pitié.

Remarque, ça se trouve le bon Fouizlala flippe sans doute parce qu'il s'est découvert des traits communs avec nos amis russkoffs et pervers.
Si c'est le cas pas d'inquiétude, tu es abonné, on a ton nom et ton adresse, on va le faire suivre à la brigade des mineurs dans les plus brefs délais...
Sinon, je présente les excuses de la rédaction à tous les laids qu'on a blessé.

Tiens et je les présente une seconde fois comme ça on pourra encore se moquer de vous tout à l'heure.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ouais et Gringo teste The Path pour le prochain numéro, alors, serrez les dents...

----------


## L'invité

> Ah ouais et Gringo teste The Path pour le prochain numéro, alors, serrez les dents...


Ah ba tiens j'allais vous poser la question.

Donc non je n'acheterai pas  "ca". Merci.

----------


## Ashraam

Juste une question :

Après avoir cherché un moment les différentes reviews sur ce 'jeu', je n'ai pas trouvé de remarques ou de critiques abordant le 'problème de l'exploitation d'image sexualisée de pré-ados'. J'ai d'ailleurs été plus que surpris en voyant les reviews de certains sites étrangers (allemands notamment) qui l'évaluaient plutôt bien en dépit de sa piêtre qualité évidente. 

Cependant, et c'est là que je m'interroge, est il possible (d'un point de vue légal) pour un mag d'accuser ainsi un jeu et par voie de conséquence les devs du jeu en question ? Ou alors est ce susceptible de poursuites de la part des intéressés ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je pense qu'ils nous enverrons d'abord des tueurs.
Sinon, la presse possède, pour l'instant, un droit de critique (mais ça va peut être changé, merci Nico...). Et notre critique est argumentée, étayée par des screenshots, des extraits sonores, and co... 
Y aurait peut être un débat sur la "représentation" de l'adolescence, mais je doute qu'on risque grand chose, en face d'un juge...

----------


## jpjmarti

> Heu faut replacer un peu les choses, X-blades ne propose pas de violer des gosses, ni d'ailleurs ne tente "d'exciter (sexuellement) le public avec une gamine". Faut pas déconner quand même. Qui irai se palucher sur ce jeu, un gamin de 13 ans qui ne sait pas se servir de google. Sinon je vois pas. 
> C'est du marketing puant soit, mais on est loin d'un GTA. (à mon avis).


Quand j'avais 13 ans, je décalquais les X-women en réduisant progressivement la taille de leurs vêtements déjà très réduite et cela me suffisait à déclencher le paluchage. Donc oui à 13 ans on se paluchera sur ce jeu, mais pas à 20 (ni surtout à 46).

J'arrive un peu après la bataille, mais je tenais à souligner que Boulon dans le test madworld a rajouté un encart très intéressant sur le jeu vu par sa belle. Je crois que cela suffit tout à fait à équilibrer son enthousiasme. Je suis un peu effrayé par la violence que Boulon décrit et n'acheterai donc pas le jeu. L'encart lié à Nardine permet de se retrouver partie d'un groupe qui effectivement ne joue pas à madworld. Salut donc au subtil travail d'Omar boulon.

----------


## Bah

> Juste une question :
> 
> Après avoir cherché un moment les différentes reviews sur ce 'jeu', je n'ai pas trouvé de remarques ou de critiques abordant le 'problème de l'exploitation d'image sexualisée de pré-ados'. J'ai d'ailleurs été plus que surpris en voyant les reviews de certains sites étrangers (allemands notamment) qui l'évaluaient plutôt bien en dépit de sa piêtre qualité évidente. 
> 
> Cependant, et c'est là que je m'interroge, est il possible (d'un point de vue légal) pour un mag d'accuser ainsi un jeu et par voie de conséquence les devs du jeu en question ? Ou alors est ce susceptible de poursuites de la part des intéressés ?


Je pars du droit suisse, mais je suppose que le français doit pas être très différent. En gros, il faudrait prouver qu'ils ont attenté à l'honneur des devs. En relisant l'article, rien (en tout cas d'explicite) ne dit que les devs sont par exemple pédophiles (y'a bien une dernière phrase qui dit que la pédophilie n'est pas un jeu, je sais pas jusqu'ou on pourrait utiliser ça). Perso, ça me semble clean de ce côté là.

----------


## Ashraam

> "Toute allégation ou imputation d’un fait qui porte atteinte à l’honneur ou à *la considération* de la personne ou du corps auquel le fait est imputé est une diffamation. [...]


Source : _Article 29 Al. 1er loi du 29 Juillet 1881 sur la Liberté de la Presse_

Etant donné qu'une photo est associée à l'article, il y a également 'la mise en cause d’une personne déterminée qui, même si elle n'est pas expressément nommée, peut être clairement identifiée'.

Si il n'y avait pas eu la photo en question, je n'aurais même pas relevé, mais la ça m'intrigue un peu... Question pour Grand Maître B ?  :;):

----------


## Bah

> Source : _Article 29 Al. 1er loi du 29 Juillet 1881 sur la Liberté de la Presse_
> 
> Etant donné qu'une photo est associée à l'article, il y a également 'la mise en cause d’une personne déterminée qui, même si elle n'est pas expressément nommée, peut être clairement identifiée'.
> 
> Si il n'y avait pas eu la photo en question, je n'aurais même pas relevé, mais la ça m'intrigue un peu... Question pour Grand Maître B ?


Pas sûr. En ce qui concerne le corps de l'article, je pense que s'il y avait du lourd, ils pourraient faire qqch parce que c'est fait dans l'intention de nuire. 

La photo, je pense que c'est plus facile de la considérer comme une blague. Droit à la satyre et tout ça. Et comme en plus, ils disent pas de quoi ils sont coupables, vraiment ça me paraît mince pour une atteinte à l'honneur. Mais bon, je suis pas avocat non plus hein...

Edit : Bon, ça parle de sale gueule, mais quand même...

----------


## Shapa

> Ah ouais et Gringo teste The Path pour le prochain numéro, alors, serrez les dents...


Faut le mettre en couv' qu'on ait encore un bon topic a lire en rentrant du taf  ::):

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

avec vos topic de qualitaÿ je vais finir par m'abonner  :^_^: 

En tout cas ça fait plaisir à lire (=> Boulon), puis *ha-merde-c'est-con-=/* à propos des galères de la team (j'viens d'apprendre), j'espère que ça va aller mieux d'ici quelques semaines/mois

rien-à-voir : je viens finalement de prendre Garry's mod, j'en ai mal aux côtes tellement c'est fun et marrant, j'ai l'impression de rejouer aux GI Joe de quand j'étais gosse  ::):

----------


## Flonflon

Et sinon suis-je le seul à ne pas aimer certains articles (dont évidenment celui de Madworld) de Omar "je suis un fan auto-proclamé de Fallout et j'aime le gore et les zombies" Boulon ?

----------


## Lunik

> Et sinon suis-je le seul à ne pas aimer certains articles (dont évidenment celui de Madworld) de Omar "je suis un fan auto-proclamé de Fallout et j'aime le gore et les zombies" Boulon ?


 Faut argumenter. :tired:

----------


## Voldain

> Et sinon suis-je le seul à ne pas aimer certains articles (dont évidenment celui de Madworld) de Omar "je suis un fan auto-proclamé de Fallout et j'aime le gore et les zombies" Boulon ?


Oui, t'es sur un site de fanboy ici mon vieux.

Et le ''fan auto-proclamé'' est aynorme.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, je veux bien qu'on m'aime pas...
Mais par contre, y a des moyens autres qu'auto proclamé d'être fan ? genre, faut que ça soit les gens qui fassent un vote poru décider si t'es fan ou pas d'un truc? Ou tu reçois un ordre de mission d'une autorité compétence en matière de fan boyisme ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Moi, je veux bien qu'on m'aime pas...
> Mais par contre, y a des moyens autres qu'auto proclamé d'être fan ? genre, faut que ça soit les gens qui fassent un vote poru décider si t'es fan ou pas d'un truc? Ou tu reçois un ordre de mission d'une autorité compétence en matière de fan boyisme ?


Bha non, tu passe un diplôme de fan, genre le bac, avec un cursus bien carré, des UE de fanboyz, tout celà à l'Ecole des fans  :B): .
Ok je sors.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bha non, tu passe un diplôme de fan, genre le bac, avec un cursus bien carré, des UE de fanboyz, tout celà à l'Ecole des fans .
> Ok je sors.


N'empêche, c'est pas con comme idée, ça permettrait d'avoir des preuves quand t'as un gars qui t'écris pour se scandaliser et qui commence par

"Monsieur,

Lecteur depuis le premier numéro"...


Ah ouais t'as ton diplome ?
C'est moins encombrant que les preuves d'achats des 189 numéros, plus hors série.

----------


## Threanor

C'est beau cette montée au créneau des moralisateurs et des donneurs de leçon, j'en pleurerais presque. ça me fait regretter de ne pas déclencher plus souvent de polémiques dis donc. J'espère qu'on va bientôt recevoir Auschwitz tycoon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je l'ai testé y a deux ans et c'était maquillé sous le nom de Beer Tycoon.
Ouais et puis fuck les moralisateurs qui nous font la morale parce qu'on fait la morale aux immoraux.

----------


## johnclaude

> Moi, je veux bien qu'on m'aime pas...
> Mais par contre, y a des moyens autres qu'auto proclamé d'être fan ? genre, faut que ça soit les gens qui fassent un vote poru décider si t'es fan ou pas d'un truc? Ou tu reçois un ordre de mission d'une autorité compétence en matière de fan boyisme ?


Je vote "Boulon fan de amour gloire et beauté".

----------


## Flonflon

> Faut argumenter.


On appelle cela tendre une perche voire une prise de température mais les gens préféreront la facilité en parlant de trollage.

Je ne vais pas non plus ressortir mes CPC (mais si ! Vous le reconnaissez !C'est le connard qui critique alors qu'il achète depuis le premier numéro, comme par hasard !) pour quoter tous les tests de Boulon. 

Mais de ce qu'il en ressort de mémoire ce sont toutes les previews de Fallout 3 transpirant le fanboy hyper intégriste qui a vu la vierge marie dans le jeu et que donc Bethesda va forcément se planter mais je fous un wait and see pour rester soft. Aujourd'hui dans le dernier numéro c'est : "Omar Boulon, ma passion pour le gore en 7 pages pour un jeu qui mériterait 1 à 2 points de moins" avec en bonus un encadré spécial "famille de France" : c'est de l'art et je vous emmerde tout simplement renversant.

Mais le plus renversant dans tout ça c'est qu'en définitif ce que je repproche à monsieur Boulon c'est qu'il écrit tout simplement avec ses trippes. Ca me donne l'impression que ça a été écrit par un bloggeur avec ses passions, ses faiblesses, ses coups de coeurs, ses coups de gueules et ... sa mauvaise foi (je sens que tout le monde va me sauter dessus sur ça). Or tout cela n'a pas sa place dans un magazine pro (à moins que CPC soit un fanzine et pour le coup je serais 'achement déçu) pour moi où l'objectivité doit être le maître mot. Me serais-je trompé de crèmerie ? Casse toi Flonflon lire le PQ de Futur France ?

je me rappelle de l'ancien Joystick et du début de CPC où les tests étaient juste comme il faut c'est à dire plutôt objectif avec un ton décalé et des allusions rigolotes. Je préfèrais les papiers d'ackboo que les papiers joueur "engagé" de Boulon. La liberté de la rédaction ainsi que le contexte actuel du jeu vidéo ne sont sans doute pas étrangés à tout cela.

Voila voila pas de quoi s'inquiéter c'était juste le énième avis d'un "vieux" con pour qui c'était mieux avant. Vous voyez un peu ? Le genre qui va redemander au traiteur de retirer/remettre un peu de piémontaise dans le pot plein de fois ( ceux qui ont vu the wrestler comprendront). Mais au moins j'aurai dit ce que je pense à tort ou à raison plutôt que de poster des louanges et des textes qui ne vallent pas mieux que des +1.

Pour me casser un peu plus j'ajouterais d'ailleurs que Boulon a néanmoins paradoxalement très bien réussi le test de Fallout 3 (que j'ai eu l'occase de jouer avant de lire le fameux test). Moi qui m'attendais à un cassage de fanboy il m'a agréablement surpris en décrivant justement tout ce que je pensais du jeu. Bien qu'il n'ait pas l'étoffe des 2 premiers le Fallout 3 a aussi des qualités indéniables.

Bref Omar Boulon ne peut pas toujours plaire à tout le monde et il doit bien s'en douter et aussi s'en foutre. J'espère que le fan club de Boulon aura trouvé une réponse dans ce post et je vais sortir mes CPC pour répondre aux attaques  ::P: .

----------


## Momock

> pour moi où l'objectivité doit être le maître mot. Me serais-je trompé de crèmerie ?


Ouaip. On s'en fout de l'objectivité.

----------


## Threanor

C'est surtout un mythe. On ne rapporte pas des faits, on fait des critiques de jeux vidéos, forcément subjectives, ackboo le premier. Je crois que ce que Flonflon recherche en fait c'est de la mesure mais à c'te l'heure là je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je crois que ce que Flonflon recherche en fait c'est de la mesure mais à c'te l'heure là je me trompe peut-être.


Si c'est la vidéo du chien somnambule qu'il cherche, c'est là. Mais à mon avis c'est toi qui a raison.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> où l'objectivité doit être le maître mot. .



Oui et avec ce genr de trucs, on en arrive à "tiens il mériterait 5/10 celui-là, mais en fait, c'est pas mal pour les casuals, je lui colle 8".
L'objectivité on s'en fout un peu, sinon on trouve des "excuses" à n'importe quelle production et on colle des bons tests avec des lapins roses partout (dessinés par Couly, évidemment).

----------


## Bah

> C'est surtout un mythe. On ne rapporte pas des faits, on fait des critiques de jeux vidéos, forcément subjectives, ackboo le premier. Je crois que ce que Flonflon recherche en fait c'est de la mesure mais à c'te l'heure là je me trompe peut-être.


Y'a de chances que ce soit ça, c'est probablement en tout cas comme ça que je l'aurais exprimé. 

Y'a autre chose aussi pour moi, c'est cette impression que le premier paragraphe est un peu toujours pareil. On nous raconte un truc qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le test. Un truc qui est parfois drôle, parfois pas, mais qui au final peut lasser (comme les news web. C'est quand même gênant qu'il faille quasi systématiquement les ouvrir pour savoir de quoi ça parle exactement, vu qu'avec les 3 ou 4 premières lignes rien n'est dit du sujet à part le titre). 
A mon sens ça prend de la place pour pas grand chose (quoique dans CPC contrairement à d'autres medias, le manque de lignes pour les articles ne semble pas vraiment être d'actualité, c'est peut-être aussi de là que vient le problème parfois) et ça ne devrait être utilisé que lorsque l'on a vraiment un truc fort à faire passer (je veux pas que CPC devienne de la hard news hein, attention). Souvent, lorsque je le lis ça me fait penser remplissage (ce qui est probablement pas le cas, juste un ressenti).

En même temps, tout le monde ne peut pas se retrouver dans un mag comme canard PC. Je m'y retrouvais, je ne m'y retrouve plus. Tant pis, c'est pas la mort.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah c'est un peu la marque de fabrique, ces articles commencés par des tranches de vie  de la rédac'...
Sinon, c'est pas dur à passer, suffit de sauter le premier paragraphe.

----------


## Bah

> Bah c'est un peu la marque de fabrique, ces articles commencés par des tranches de vie  de la rédac'...
> Sinon, c'est pas dur à passer, suffit de sauter le premier paragraphe.


Peut-être que je suis simplement lassé alors. Ou ça se répète, ou j e trouve moins drôle, je sais pas. 

Et puis non, quand je lis un article, je le lis en entier. Je vois pas l'intérêt de sauter le début (d'autant que je sais pas ce que je peux sauter exactement sans perdre d'info). Et puis merde, c'est pas le but ! Un article c'est un tout, se dire qu'on peut en sauter des bouts, ça revient à dire qu'il est pas construit. Je lis pas une dépêche là !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Han.
Moi j'me gêne pas pour sauter des bouts d'articles dans Pyro Match.
De toute façon c'est tellment mal rédigé  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

L'objectivité ?! On peut demander bien des choses mais ça ce serait un peu fort de café. Ce sont des hommes derrière les pseudos (aussi ridicules soient-ils) et c'est aussi leur sensibilité qui donne cette marque bien intéressante aux papelards. Après on a des affinités ou pas... Toutefois il est vrai que ça manque de diversité dans les plumes (mais quand il y en a ce n'est pas toujours excitant), c'est pas évident de trouver un bon équilibre quand même...

----------


## Flonflon

> C'est surtout un mythe. On ne rapporte pas des faits, on fait des critiques de jeux vidéos, forcément subjectives, ackboo le premier. Je crois que ce que Flonflon recherche en fait c'est de la mesure mais à c'te l'heure là je me trompe peut-être.


Oui en gros c'est ça. On est d'accord qu'on n'y arrivera jamais à l'objectivité mais Boulon s'en éloigne plus que les autres. Jamais je me suis dit avec ackboo :"alors que va penser le fan de quake 3 de ce fps ?". Tandis que Boulon au fil de certains de ses articles coup de poing je lui ai donné une étiquette de fan de zombies et de gore tout droit sorti de madmovie. Donc quand je commence à lire un de ses test je me dis d'entrée "il n'y a pas de tronçonneuse, de sang et de zombie alors c'est mal parti et donc qu'est-ce qu'il va en penser ?". Pour moi il s'est coincé dans un stéréotype qui le rend moins crédible et donc forcément moins pro. Or la surpuissance de CPC c'est de traiter l'info de manière décalé et drôle tout en restant un minimum pro. Alors évidenment je ne dis pas qu'Omar Boulon n'est qu'un vulgaire amateur mais qu'il se retienne de temps en temps ça serait pas mal oui.

Ah et sinon pour aggraver mon cas je suis aussi du même avis que bah au sujet des introductions des tests. Ca commence à m'irriter de plus en plus ces 3615 mylife pour remplir la première page.

----------


## BoZo

Pour ça que ETW n'a eu que 8  ::(:  Il n'y avait pas de tronçonneuses  ::(: 

Sinon, l'objectivité pour moi, c'est du flan (Et paf, du subjectif dans ta face).

----------


## Voldain

> Tandis que Boulon au fil de certains de ses articles coup de poing je lui ai donné une étiquette de fan de zombies et de gore tout droit sorti de madmovie. Donc quand je commence à lire un de ses test je me dis d'entrée "il n'y a pas de tronçonneuse, de sang et de zombie alors c'est mal parti et donc qu'est-ce qu'il va en penser ?".



Tu confond avec Zoulou là...

----------


## O.Boulon

Flonflon, tu vois au début, j'étais prêt à faire amende honorable...

C'est vrai que j'opère dans les extrêmes, que j'apprécie de tester les très bons et les très mauvais jeux. Par conséquent, certains peuvent se poser la question de la mesure, je le reconnais... Après, je crois avoir démontré que je suis capable d'opérer dans des registres plus fins et plus épineux.

Mais alors, ton truc de "fan de mad movie, de gore et de tronçonneuse" qui te ferait douter de mes jugement, c'est tout juste débile... Ton impression, elle vient tout bêtement du fait que j'ai testé coup sur coup House of the Dead et Madworld, en mettant des bonnes notes parce que ce sont de bons jeux et en citant à chaque fois Mad Movies et Dahan, pour caricaturer leur discours.

En fait, ton truc, ça revient à "le gars il met toujours des bonnes notes aux jeux de la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est un nazi..."
Si ça te dit, je suis aussi un violeur de nain parce que j'ai mis une excellente note à Dwarf Fortress.

----------


## Sylvine

Si les membres de la redac se mettent à faire des points Godwin (un facile en plus), où va le monde?

----------


## mescalin

Ahaha, ça m'a toujours fait marrer les gens qui croient que l'objectivité journalistique ne relève pas de la légende urbaine. 




> Mais alors, ton truc de "fan de mad movie, de gore et de tronçonneuse" qui te ferait douter de mes jugement, c'est tout juste débile...


Quand bien même ce serait vrai, j'ai envie de dire "Et alors ?". C'est ton boulot de donner ton ressenti sur un jeu, quel que soit ton background. Bientôt va y en avoir a gueuler  de la subjectivité des test de silent hunter a cause de la passion d'ackboo pour les dauphins. Vous vous êtes pas déguisés en feuilles de choux pour vous faire roncher le cul par des lapins, merde !

----------


## Voldain

> Vous vous êtes pas déguisés en feuilles de choux pour vous faire roncher le cul par des lapins, merde !



Ca s'est parce que tu viens plus au soirée ces temps-ci :SAVdesémissions:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quand bien même ce serait vrai, j'ai envie de dire "Et alors ?". C'est ton boulot de donner ton ressenti sur un jeu, quel que soit ton background. Bientôt va y en avoir a gueuler  de la subjectivité des test de silent hunter a cause de la passion d'ackboo pour les dauphins. Vous vous êtes pas déguisés en feuilles de choux pour vous faire roncher le cul par des lapins, merde !


Et encore...J'ai trouvé le test de F3 vachement subjectif...
Ouais j'voulais mettre "complaisant", mais j'ai pas envie de me faire taper dessus.

----------


## mescalin

> Ca s'est parce que tu viens plus au soirée ces temps-ci :SAVdesémissions:


Tu peux pas test : la plume est plus forte que lapin  :B): 




> Et encore...J'ai trouvé le test de F3 vachement subjectif...
> Ouais j'voulais mettre "complaisant", mais j'ai pas envie de me faire taper dessus.


Perso j'ai bien aimé lire le test, même si je connais pas du tout l'univers de fallout. Et puis même, la complaisance, si elle est assumée et affirmée, je vois pas le problème. L'esprit critique ça sert aussi à ne pas avaler tout ce qu'on nous dit comme parole d'évangile. Plus ça va plus on demande aux journaleux de faire du prémaché, du macdo version papier. Une flemmardise intellectuelle mise en avant comme un standard de lecture que j'ai du mal a comprendre. Au moins chez CPC, y prennent pas leurs lecteurs pour des abrutis et savent les responsabiliser dans leurs choix. Au contraire de la plupart des aigris que j'ai lu dans ce fil et ailleurs, je ne sens pas du tout le syndrôme "apôtres du bon goût" dans ce que je lis (Ouha, trois accents circonflexes dans la même phrase !  ::o: ), bien au contraire de nombreux autres magazines du genre. Et c'est ce qui fait que je l'achète deux fois par mois.

----------


## XWolverine

Ouaip, réduire mister Boulon à amateur de gore et zomb', c'est très très exagéré  ::P:  Il teste de tout (et souvent n'importe quoi, genre Iron Man  :;): ) et avec une approche souvent nouvelle. J'aime.
J'ai déjà réagi sur MadWorld (sûrement une révélation pour Boulon, mais finalement peu d'arguments relativement au nombre de pages, je trouve), mais j'ai continué ma lecture et suis tombé sur X-Blades. Mouais, bon, comprend que ça puisse choquer, mais ça fait vraiment pêtage de plombs, là. Devait vraiment être nase ce jeu et Gringo vraiment fatigué.
Les Final Fantasy et DOA ont moins de string visibles, mais des poses aussi suggestives et ne font pas plus âgées. 

Bon, en fait, c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien, tout ça, non ? (autant les "critiques" sur ce forum que les tests en question).

Au fait, la pétasse en cuir à pointes de MadWorld, genre sado-maso, c'est pas du meilleur goût non plus, remarquez, majeure ou pas  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et encore...J'ai trouvé le test de F3 vachement subjectif...
> Ouais j'voulais mettre "complaisant", mais j'ai pas envie de me faire taper dessus.


Ca aurait été subjectif si j'avais laissé ma haine pour le viol de Bethesda dépassé mon honneteté de testeur... Et la complaisance tu peux te la carrer au popotin... C'est pas en jouant l'ayatollah que t'auras l'air plus malin auprès de tes potes.

On n'est pas tes copains en train de discuter sur un forum, on n'a pas à adopter ton mode de pensée pour te faire plaisir ou pour avoir l'air cool. On ne peut justement pas se permettre de se montrer malhonnête et de se reposer uniquement sur la subjectivité, même si on est blessé dans nos convictions : Fallout 3 m'a flingué à un point que vous n'êtes même pas foutu d'imaginer. Genre, j'en ai fait une dépression, aussi ridicule ça puisse paraître. Ouais, parce que la série représentait des trucs pour moi, au delà du jeu vidéo, du domaine de l'intime. Ca a été un drame dans ma vie et c'est ridicule.

Mais comme on est, justement, des professionels, autant que faire se peut, il a fallu que je ravale tout ça pour me montrer honnête à défaut d'objectif. Y a des trucs biens dans Fallout 3, des trucs biens qui plairont à pleins de gens, mais qui, perso, me flinguent.

Voilà, notre éternel prise de tête résumé en deux pages d'un topic : d'un côté, les pisse froids nous reprochent d'être hyper-subjectifs et indignes de confiance, de l'autre les hystériques qui nous reprochent de l'être pas assez (et surtout de pas être d'accord avec eux). Dieu Merci, y a une majorité silencieuse qui a la décence de ne pas penser que son point de vue doit être gravé dans les tables de la loi.

En attendant, pisses froids et hystéro, c'est nous qu'on a le meilleur boulot du monde... Pas vous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je n'ai pas non plus hurlé que tu avais bâclé le test, hein.
Au contraire, j'imagine que ça n'a pas dû être facile de prendre de la distance avec tes souvenirs des précédents -d'autant plus si tu y mêles d'autres instants émotionnels forts- , et de poser un avis juste sur le jeu.

Et "complaisant" n'est pas une insulte, jusqu'a preuve du contraire.
Surtout que je ne l'ai pas utilisé  ::ninja:: 
Et j'me fais quand même engueuler.
Monde de m....

----------


## Sylvine

Une depression pour un jeu...
Franchement, tu me fais peur Boulon.
Si ça vous fais si mal que ça que F3 ne soit pas à votre goût, vous avez qu'à vous persuader que c'est pas un Fallout, et pis c'est tout, on va pas faire tout un fromage pour un titre.
Perso j'ai pas essayé de me tailler les veines quand j'ai vu Die Hard 4, pourtant y'avait de quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Définition. J'en prends une au hasard sur Internet.

complaisance, nom fémininSens 1 Disposition à accepter et se conformer aux sentiments, aux volontés d'autrui. Synonyme contentement Anglais complacency Sens 2 Indulgence vis-à-vis d'autrui. Synonyme indulgence Sens 3 Contentement de soi, autosatisfaction. Synonyme contentement 

Dans tous les cas, pour un journal qui se targue d'être indépendant et "incontrôlable", c'est est une.

Oui, sinon pour Fallout, je sais que c'est absurde, mais c'est comme un livre ou film, des fois tu y projettes plus que tu voudrais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certes...C'est le genre de terme qui peut être vu comme positif ou négatif, selon le point de vue.

Si tu fais un effort d'objectivité pour différencier ce qui ne te plaît pas de ce qui pourrait plaire au public, indépendamment de tes goûts, il va falloir que tu fasses preuve d'un peu d'indulgence sur certains points qui te semblent  "négatifs" ( _"Disposition à accepter et se conformer aux sentiments, aux volontés d'autrui"_).





Edit pour grosse bourde de confusion maladroite  entre "subjectivité" et "objectivité".  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> Au fait, la pétasse en cuir à pointes de MadWorld, genre sado-maso, c'est pas du meilleur goût non plus, remarquez, majeure ou pas


Je trouve cette remarque très intelligente.

----------


## Nyrius

Je lit CPC j'ai une wii.
Et un test Wii sur 7 pages me dérange pas.

Je préfère un cpc qui fait de temps a autre un test console, que le contraire.
Je rajouterais que pour Fallout parfois on mets plus de sentiment que l'on voudrais dans un test. Je l'ai fini et pour dire ça ma fait mal aussi de voir ce que c'est devenu.  ::cry:: 

J'ai relu ensuite, le test de Boulon sur F3 et la oh surprise il ma paru plus honnête que a ma première lecture.

----------


## BoZo

> Une depression pour un jeu...
> Perso j'ai pas essayé de me tailler les veines quand j'ai vu Die Hard 4, pourtant y'avait de quoi.


Je l'ai vu aujourd'hui et à part la chanson de CCR, beurk...

Sinon que dire, que comme ça été dit plusieurs fois, être objectif ce n'est pas possible...Et heureusement qu'il n'existe pas d'opinions pré établies (à part peut être sur TF1) pour te dicter tes choix. 

Quand je lis un article CPC, j'aime justement le fait que le rédacteur te fasse passer son sentiment. Sinon autant lire la jaquette du jeu pour savoir que tu vas tuer ouatmilles Goering et emballer des dizaines de filles de petite vertue.

Personnellement je n'ai pas de wii et je n'y joue que très rarement, mais voir un article d'un jeu vidéo qui à l'air pas mal, qui se démarque, c'est très bien je trouve. Après trop souvent, ca m'ennuirait encore que...

Le but de CPC (et son forum) n'est il pas justement de faire découvrir des jeux qui sortent de Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo, Fifa etc.

Moi j'aime bien partager l'enthousiasme de CPC même s'il y a eu des ratés comme Soldner  ::): 

Tout n'est pas parfait, mais rien n'est à jeter!

PS: Alors moi l'Hardware, je m'en branle. Dow2 me fait autant d'effet que Parisot. Merde c'est vrai que c'est de la merde en fait CPC  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Sans vouloir défendre trucmuche je trouve que cette excuse est un peu raplapla.
> 
> Je ne connais rien au fonctionnement des pubs mais ma pensée personnelle est que si CPC est devenu un magazine indépendant c'est justement pour éviter de se laisser entrainer dans le capitalisme a outrance au mepris du contenu du mag...
> 
> Là ok c'est un pub a l'arrière du mag et de moindre importance.
> 
> Mais dire que vous n'avez aucun pouvoir sur celle ci (fut elle de merde ou non d'ailleurs) me parait assez inquiétant....



Pour expliquer vite fait le fonctionnement des pubs dans les magasines:

CPC mais X pages blanches disponible pour la pub avec tel prix pour l'encart.Un "client" achète les encarts et décide de mettre tel pub.Il peut très bien mettre une pub pour du shampoing, un jeu ou un film voir même le concurrent la direction ne peut pas refuser,c'est interdit par la loi.

Alors evidement en général les pub sont ciblées genre on a plus de chance d'avoir des pub pour les films ou des jeux du moment que la photo de Chabal pour son parfum.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Il peut très bien mettre une pub pour du shampoing, un jeu ou un film voir même le concurrent la direction ne peut pas refuser,c'est interdit par la loi.


Si, comme je le disais plus haut en réponse à ce même message, ils peuvent refuser la pub pour un concurrent, c'est une exception prévue par la loi.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Si, comme je le disais plus haut en réponse à ce même message, ils peuvent refuser la pub pour un concurrent, c'est une exception prévue par la loi.


Ah je savais pas j'ai assimilé sans doute avec les pub TV ou l'on voit des pub canal + sur d'autre chaines ou a l'époque sur canal sat des pub TPS.

Mea culpa.

----------


## Voldain

> Ah je savais pas j'ai assimilé sans doute avec les pub TV ou l'on voit des pub canal + sur d'autre chaines ou a l'époque sur canal sat des pub TPS.
> 
> Mea culpa.


Pour le pubs des chaines télé sur d'autres chaines c'est parce qu'elles font partie du même groupe à priori. (Et TPS et Canalsat ne possédait pas toutes les chaines de leurs bouquets).

----------


## Soleas

> Une depression pour un jeu...
> Franchement, tu me fais peur Boulon.
> Si ça vous fais si mal que ça que F3 ne soit pas à votre goût, vous avez qu'à vous persuader que c'est pas un Fallout, et pis c'est tout, on va pas faire tout un fromage pour un titre.
> Perso j'ai pas essayé de me tailler les veines quand j'ai vu Die Hard 4, pourtant y'avait de quoi.


Le problème c'est que fallout 3...ba...il s'appelle fallout 3 !
Perso je connais juste de nom,je n'ai joué à aucun des trois.
Mais je comprend qu'il y a des suites que t'attend avec impatience parceque ceux d'avant étaient excellents, t'en était devenu un adorateur qui priait pour sa canonisation tout les soirs. Mais le jour venu tu te rend compte que ce n'est pas ce à quoi tu t'attendais et la t'es vachement déçu. Tu pase ta journée normal mais tu peux pas t'empécher d'y penser et toutes les 10 minutes tu balance un "fait chier" avant de t'écrouler larmoyant,le soir,sur ton lit. (bon ok j'exagère).
Je comprend que ça puisse arriver.

----------


## Shapa

> Le problème c'est que fallout 3...ba...il s'appelle fallout 3 !
> Perso je connais juste de nom,je n'ai joué à aucun des trois.
> Mais je comprend qu'il y a des suites que t'attend avec impatience parceque ceux d'avant étaient excellents, t'en était devenu un adorateur qui priait pour sa canonisation tout les soirs. Mais le jour venu tu te rend compte que ce n'est pas ce à quoi tu t'attendais et la t'es vachement déçu. Tu pase ta journée normal mais tu peux pas t'empécher d'y penser et toutes les 10 minutes tu balance un "fait chier" avant de t'écrouler larmoyant,le soir,sur ton lit. (bon ok j'exagère).
> Je comprend que ça puisse arriver.


Je pense surtout que tous les produits qu'il s'enfile pour faire du catch en slip et taper plus vite afin d'être rédac chef et pas les autres ils sont pas tous très bon pour le psychys.., psichis..., pour la tête quoi.

----------


## Bah

> je ne sens pas du tout le syndrôme "apôtres du bon goût" dans ce que je lis (Ouha, trois accents circonflexes dans la même phrase ! ),


C'est juste dommage que tu aies inventé celui de "syndrome".

---------- Post added at 22h04 ---------- Previous post was at 22h03 ----------




> Voilà, notre éternel prise de tête résumé en deux pages d'un topic : d'un côté, les pisse froids nous reprochent d'être hyper-subjectifs et indignes de confiance, de l'autre les hystériques qui nous reprochent de l'être pas assez (et surtout de pas être d'accord avec eux). Dieu Merci, y a une majorité silencieuse qui a la décence de ne pas penser que son point de vue doit être gravé dans les tables de la loi.
>  .


Cool. Donc si on est pas silencieux par rapport aux article du mag, on est des névrosés. Ca fait chaud au coeur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ou des psychotiques, j'ai pas de préférences...

Nan, mais, on va dire qu'il y a quantité et manières de formuler des reproches ou des interrogations. Ta remarque par exemple, sur les intros trop longues, bah, c'est argumenté et sans doute un peu fondé.

Genre, de mémoire, à la relecture de mon test de De Blob, je me suis demandé comme j'avais pu laisser une intro aussi longue.

----------


## Bah

> Ou des psychotiques, j'ai pas de préférences...


Qu'est-ce qui se soigne le mieux, que je puisse choisir l'autre ?




> Nan, mais, on va dire qu'il y a quantité et manières de formuler des reproches ou des interrogations. Ta remarque par exemple, sur les intros trop longues, bah, c'est argumenté et sans doute un peu fondé.
> 
> Genre, de mémoire, à la relecture de mon test de De Blob, je me suis demandé comme j'avais pu laisser une intro aussi longue.


Tant qu'on peut causer ente gens respectueux et honnêtes, moi ça me va. Je me demande si cette histoire d'intro (sans entrer dans les préférences personnelles du "j'aime" "j'aime pas"), c'est pas un "effet pervers" de votre liberté niveau taille des articles. Là où vos confrères doivent faire tenir le protocole (et non pas le proctologue, comme j'ai cru voir en me relisant) de kyoto en 200 signes, vous avez peut-être parfois le problème inverse.

----------


## Nilsou

Moi j'aime bien ces ptites intros , quelque fois longuette, mais je trouve que ça met dans le bain sans brusquer les choses, c'est rafraichissant...
Sinon merci pour vos éclaircissements économiques sur le fonctionnement des pubs, mea culpa donc... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pelomar

Je voulais dire que les intros 36/15 ma vie, moi aussi ca me gave de temps en temps, surtout les fois ou au final ca amène pas du tout bien au reste du test. Du genre "...Et alors je lui ai vendu deux kilos de poires et c'est pour ca qu'on va parler du dernier Final Fantasy".

En fait je me rend compte que j'aime bien les intros 36/15 ma vie quand c'est bien fait, mais ca m'exaspère quand c'est mal fait.
Ce qui est normal.
Mais complètement con.

J'ai rien dis.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> En fait je me rend compte que j'aime bien les intros 36/15 ma vie quand c'est bien fait, mais ca m'exaspère quand c'est mal fait.


Tu comprends donc que, si l'on applique tes propres critères de qualité, on va devoir te demander d'arrêter de poster sur ce forum ?

----------


## mescalin

> C'est juste dommage que tu aies inventé celui de "syndrome".


 :Emo: 

J'ai confondu avec symptômes.




> En fait je me rend compte que j'aime bien les intros 36/15 ma vie quand c'est bien fait, mais ca m'exaspère quand c'est mal fait.
> Ce qui est normal.
> Mais complètement con.
> 
> J'ai rien dis.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Sinon, je présente les excuses de la rédaction à tous les laids qu'on a blessé.


Excuses acceptées. ::cry::

----------


## Grosnours

> Tu comprends donc que, si l'on applique tes propres critères de qualité, on va devoir te demander d'arrêter de poster sur ce forum ?


Mais non, mais non voyons, lui c'est l'ensemble de ses posts qui sont mal écrit, pas seulement l'intro, voyons...  ::P:

----------


## fouizlala

> Remarque, ça se trouve le bon Fouizlala flippe sans doute parce qu'il s'est découvert des traits communs avec nos amis russkoffs et pervers.
> Si c'est le cas pas d'inquiétude, tu es abonné, on a ton nom et ton adresse, on va le faire suivre à la brigade des mineurs dans les plus brefs délais...
> Sinon, je présente les excuses de la rédaction à tous les laids qu'on a blessé.


Merci ! Enfin un peu de compréhension.
Je posterais bien ma photo mais Gringo ne manquerais pas de me sanctionner en m'enlevant des points pour post crado.  ::sad::

----------


## Silver

> J'aime bien ce thread, j'ai la putain d'impression d'être intelligent en le lisant


Ou comme dit l'adage "Mieux vaut se taire et passer pour un con que de l'ouvrir et ne laisser aucun doute sur le sujet". :coluche:



Zut je l'ai ouverte.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Merci ! Enfin un peu de compréhension.
> Je posterais bien ma photo mais Gringo ne manquerais pas de me sanctionner en m'enlevant des points pour post crado.


Oh mon pauvre petit boutchou je t'ai traumatisé... Tu serais gentil d'arrêter le refrain de la victimisation par contre, si tu dépasses les bornes (et les règles du forum surtout) c'est à toi même qu'il faut t'en prendre. Que je sois ou non un connard c'est une autre histoire (mais si tu veux savoir c'est oui).

PS : T'as un topic du trombi dnas tout ou rien si tu veux poster ta tronche sans être hors sujet.

----------


## dolmard

Gringo : rétrograde papisto-cathare il n'aime pas les pédophiles tout caca et la japoniaiserie manga des débilos de bioman-jordi en string ficelle façon X-Blades. Il a bien raison.

Boulon : il est chiant mais on a pas le choix. C'est l'Ayatollah des révolutions vidéoludiques bimensuelles avec les excommunications tout aussi définitives que les encensements tout à fait provisoires qu'il prêche à longueur de numéro. Je suis pas d'accord mais il a bien raison.

Les autres sont des lâches à la santé fragile.

----------


## O.Boulon

En tout cas, c'est bien dit.

----------


## Lunik

> Les autres sont des lâches à la santé fragile.


 Oh! Y'a allusion là ::ninja::

----------


## fouizlala

> Oh mon pauvre petit boutchou je t'ai traumatisé... Tu serais gentil d'arrêter le refrain de la victimisation par contre, si tu dépasses les bornes (et les règles du forum surtout) c'est à toi même qu'il faut t'en prendre. Que je sois ou non un connard c'est une autre histoire (mais si tu veux savoir c'est oui).
> 
> PS : T'as un topic du trombi dnas tout ou rien si tu veux poster ta tronche sans être hors sujet.



Il me semblais que mon post était de l'auto-dérision, mais bon...  ::|:

----------


## El Gringo

> Il me semblais que mon post était de l'auto-dérision, mais bon...


Ben tu retires ce que j'ai dit et tu notes que je ne suis ni fin, ni malin, et qu'il vaut mieux éviter les subtilités avec moi. N'empêche que c'est pas la première fois qu'on se méprend, tu sais sur un forum l'ironie se perçoit moins facilement qu'en vrai avec le ton et l'expression. 
PS : je disais plus tôt que je suis un connard, mais je suis un gentil connard en fait. J'y tiens.

----------


## O.Boulon

Un adorable connard papiste pris dans la haine du désir.

----------


## NitroG42

> Un adorable connard papiste pris dans la haine du désir.


Ca ferait un bon titre de film ça, avec "Par où t'es rentré ? on t'as pas vu sortir".
Après ca serait sans doute un film érotique mais bon.

----------


## El Gringo

OBJECTION! Le résumé de boulon est ordurier, ce que dit Dolmard est beaucoup plus juste puisqu'il parle de japoniaiserie en string "façon x-blade". Mais je suis bien entendu en désaccord avec la partie papisto-cathare rétrograde (adressez vous à Raphie pour ça), et je tiens à préciser que j'aime les mangas, les pedobear et autres blagues pédophiles, j'ai rien contre le glauque mais quand c'est malsain et déplacé, ça craint.

----------


## Crealkiller

Bonsoir, je suis un nouveau lecteur, en effet j'ai découvert ce mag tout à fait par hasard pendant une pause un midi... le n 187, j'ai regardé un petit peu, j'ai lu le début, et chose rare, j'ai acheté, tellement je trouvais sympathique.

Voulant vérifier que c'etais pas juste une édition particulièrement bonne, j'ai acheté  le 188.

Quel régal!!

mais pourquoi je raconte ça? 
pour faire une petite intro sur ma vie, ça à l'air d'être à la mode  :;): 

Bref j'ai adoré ce super numéro, et je me suis abonnée!!

et là je vais me faire taper dessus, ce qui ma décidé, c'est l'edito et le test de madworld.

Et oui, je suis un joueur PC mais aussi console, et même si le mag se dit PC, j'ai été heureux de voir que les testeurs sachent voir, et parler d'un bon jeux quand il le mérite, même s'il vient d'une autre plateforme habituel et que de nombreuse pages de test lui sont attribuer.

Donc un GRAND BRAVO à toute l'équipe, et ceci n'est pas du fanboyisme, comme dit plus haut, je vous découvre tout juste, c'est donc vraiment sincère. 

pour prendre la défense un petit peu des auteurs et exposé un peu mon point de vue je rajouterai ceci :

- des avis subjectifs, c'est ce qui ya de mieux, au moins on à les véritables "sentiments" des journalistes et je préfère ça, car voir un journaliste qui à pris autant de plaisir comme pour madworld, pour moi c'est CA qui reflète un bon jeux

- Pour Xblade, même si les images mon moins choqué que gringo, il faut avouer que tout les adultes présent refusant d'y voir un coté pédophile sont prié de se rendre au plus vite chez un psy. Il faut vraiment être con, ou pédophile soi même pour pas comprendre qu'une fille à moitié nue ayant clairement moins de 15 ans c'est completement sordide point barre,même si c'est que de la 3d etc

- pour ceux qui disent "pourquoi on encense GTA et on casse du X?" ou en quoi c'est plus grave le X que la violence :

quelqu'un tue une personne tres proche de vous, moi dans ce cas là, je ferai tout pour que la police retrouve l'assassin et le colle au trou a perpet

quelqu'un viole votre fille de 10 ans, moi dans ce cas là, je prie pour que la police ne retrouve pas le violeur, car là c'est moi qu'on jugera pour assassinat.

Donc vous l'aurez compris, pour moi oui le Sexe est plus violent que la violence  (ironique non?) Maintenant c'est que mon avis.

Ce qu'a voulu dire gringo dans ce forum pour se justifier et qui à été interprété de travers, est que dans un GTA, le but avouer est d'incarner un gangster, et c'est bien préciser sur la boîte.

Dans Xblade le but avouer est d'incarner un personnage qui détruira le mal pour proteger sa planète(en gros j'ai pas vraiment fait gaffe à l'histoire du jeux). 
Ce qu'il disent pas et qui sera pas marquer sur la boîte c'est que le héro a 13 ans et est a moitié nue, hors c'est vraiment histoire de placer du cul pour faire vendre, car la remplacer par un gros mec musclée n'aurait rien changer au jeux!! à la limite une sorte de lara croft s'ils voulaient placer un petit coté "érotique", mais non.

Voila un peu long pour un premier post  ::):  sur ce, bonne nuit à tous!

----------


## El Gringo

Salut, et merci pour les compliments.
Quelques petites choses par contre :
- Ta signature n'est pas conforme aux normes du forum, réduit la hauteur de moitié ou trouve en une autre s'il te plait.
- Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec ton analyse de x-blade, ils auraient mis sur la pochette que y'aurait une gamine plus qu'à moitié à poil ça ne serait pas mieux, mais je pense que t'es d'accord avec ça. Par contre tes histoires de flic et de comparaison IRL on va éviter avant que forum ne finisse en débat "pour ou contre la justice personnelle". Mais je maintiens ce que je disais plus tôt, l'ultra-violence est réservée aux adultes matures, une fille en string ça ne devrait pasles intéresser. Pour l'effet provoquée par les images j'image que sur un 19" c'est plus frappant que sur une miniature, même si je ne dis pas que les divergences d'opinion que j'ai avec certains ici ne tiennent qu'à cela.

----------


## Crealkiller

> - Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec ton analyse de x-blade, ils auraient mis sur la pochette que y'aurait une gamine plus qu'à moitié à poil ça ne serait pas mieux, mais je pense que t'es d'accord avec ça.


Oui, mais quitte à ce que le jeux sorte en france, si au moins il y avait marqué sur la boîte contenu explicite/sexuel pour +18, au moins certain parents n'iraient pas acheter le jeux à leur enfants, ce serait déjà ça.
Encore que, il faudrait déjà que les parents lisent le dos des boîtes de jeux...




> Par contre tes histoires de flic et de comparaison IRL on va éviter avant que forum ne finisse en débat "pour ou contre la justice personnelle".


C'était juste pour donner un exemple fort, maintenant si tu veux je le supprime sans problème (c'est vrai que j'espère que tout le monde réagirai pas comme  moi, surtout que même moi au final, mais si je le pense, je ne le ferai surement pas)




> Mais je maintiens ce que je disais plus tôt, l'ultra-violence est réservée aux adultes matures, une fille en string ça ne devrait pas les intéresser.


une jolie fille en string si, quand même un peu  ::P:  , une pré ado de 12 ans par contre...

----------


## Bah

> Ce qu'a voulu dire gringo dans ce forum pour se justifier et qui à été interprété de travers, est que dans un GTA, le but avouer est d'incarner un gangster, et c'est bien préciser sur la boîte.
> 
> Dans Xblade le but avouer est d'incarner un personnage qui détruira le mal pour proteger sa planète(en gros j'ai pas vraiment fait gaffe à l'histoire du jeux). 
> Ce qu'il disent pas et qui sera pas marquer sur la boîte c'est que le héro a 13 ans et est a moitié nue, hors c'est vraiment histoire de placer du cul pour faire vendre, car la remplacer par un gros mec musclée n'aurait rien changer au jeux!! à la limite une sorte de lara croft s'ils voulaient placer un petit coté "érotique", mais non.


Donc ça veut dire que le jeu type hentai, dont le lien circulait un peu plus haut, qui dit explicitement qu'il s'agit de violer des femmes, ben lui il est ok alors.

Et comme l'a dit Gringo, on va éviter de rentrer dans les comparaisons vie réelle...

----------


## Crealkiller

> Donc ça veut dire que le jeu type hentai, dont le lien circulait un peu plus haut, qui dit explicitement qu'il s'agit de violer des femmes, ben lui il est ok alors.
> 
> Et comme l'a dit Gringo, on va éviter de rentrer dans les comparaisons vie réelle...


J'ai pas dis ça, et je ne connais pas du tout ce jeux donc, j'ai pas vraiment d'argument pour en parler, mais je vais le faire un peu quand même : un jeux de viol non, c'est clair c'est aussi immonde, le pire serai qu'il mélange les deux, viol et gamine de 8 ans... mais j'arrete, je vais finir par leurs donner des idées...

Apres faut relativiser, des jeux type hentai, il y en a plein, et non ils ne sont pas forcément aussi sordide. Il y en a plein ou il s'agit juste de draguer, ou encore de photographier, et ça c'est pas méchant dans la mesure ou ces jeux la on tout de suite la reconnaissance +18 et contenus sexuel.
 Alors même si c'est pas les jeux que je préfère, loin de là même, ces jeux là sont toujours plus "correct".

Bref le jeux du viol est autant à bannir.

On est adulte, on est sensé pouvoir faire la différence entre ce qui est faisable et ce qui ne l'ai pas, apparement non...

----------


## Bah

Ben logiquement la question qui  suit, c'est : ou mettre la limite ? Parce qu'en fait, le problème c'est que l'on (et moi le premier) accepte que soient représentés des faits clairement illégaux (meurtre, meurtres de masse même), mais on n'accepte pas que soient représentés certains faits qui ne le sont pas (une fille de 13 ans, même en string, c'est pas illégal, tant qu'on ne lui fait rien. Or dans le jeu, apparemment on ne lui fait rien...). 

L'histoire des photos que tu cites est intéressante aussi. Ca ça passe. Pourtant, si ça parle bien de stalking comme je le pense, c'est le début de choses potentiellement plus dures (et c'est en soit illégal).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Donc un GRAND BRAVO à toute l'équipe, et ceci n'est pas du fanboyisme, comme dit plus haut, je vous découvre tout juste, c'est donc vraiment sincère.


C'est malin, ca fait des mois qu'on les insulte, les humilie et qu'on les rabaisse pour qu'ils se donnent encore plus, et tu leur fait des compliments, ca casse tout.  ::ninja:: 

Une vraie question, si on aime pas les beat em all, spécialement devil may cry, est ce qu'on peut aimer madworld malgré tout ? (dis gentil Boulon)

----------


## Crealkiller

C'est la bonne question effectivement, la réponse est presque impossible à trouver. Je pense que chacun normalement est capable de savoir ou est la limite, même sans pouvoir la donner de manière précise, et x-blades la dépasse.

pour le jeux hentai j'ai pas le nom en tête, j'avais un vieux magazine avant qui avait une rubrique sur les jeux qu'on ne verrai jamais chez nous et il y avait souvent ce type de jeux.

Dernière chose même si tu ne la touche pas, une fille de 13 nue, ou quasi nue tu risque d'avoir quand même de gros probleme ^^ que se sois toi qui prend des photos par exemple, ou qui les mattent  ::): 

Sur ce, bonne nuit

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu comprends donc que, si l'on applique tes propres critères de qualité, on va devoir te demander d'arrêter de poster sur ce forum ?


T'as pris des cours de répartie chez Rabot ?

----------


## Sk-flown

De la répartie Low-cost?

----------


## mescalin

> J'ai pas dis ça, et je ne connais pas du tout ce jeux donc, j'ai pas vraiment d'argument pour en parler, mais je vais le faire un peu quand même : un jeux de viol non, c'est clair c'est aussi immonde, le pire serai qu'il mélange les deux, viol et gamine de 8 ans... mais j'arrete, je vais finir par leurs donner des idées...



Je crois que tu sous-estime les éditeurs japonais : c'est le cas :/

----------


## Erokh

> Une vraie question, si on aime pas les beat em all, spécialement devil may cry, est ce qu'on peut aimer madworld malgré tout ? (dis gentil Boulon)


 Les deux n'ont rien à voir.
Par contre, je ne saurais pas dire si le jeu te plaira pour autant. SI tu as une wii, ne te poses même pas la question et courre l'acheter, histoire d'enlever un peu la poussière qui doit s'accumuler dessus, et aussi d'encourager ce genre d'initiative (enfin un jeu couillu!!).

Si tu n'as pas la wii, alors essaye quand mêe le jeu avant chez un pote ou autre, histoire de...

----------


## Crealkiller

> Les deux n'ont rien à voir.
> Par contre, je ne saurais pas dire si le jeu te plaira pour autant. SI tu as une wii, ne te poses même pas la question et courre l'acheter, histoire d'enlever un peu la poussière qui doit s'accumuler dessus, et aussi d'encourager ce genre d'initiative (enfin un jeu couillu!!).
> 
> Si tu n'as pas la wii, alors essaye quand même le jeu avant chez un pote ou autre, histoire de...


tu confond  :;):  il parle de x-blades, pas de madworld, x-blades à rien de couillu, et faut surtout pas encourager ce genre d'initative!!

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Ben logiquement la question qui  suit, c'est : ou mettre la limite ? Parce qu'en fait, le problème c'est que l'on (et moi le premier) accepte que soient représentés des faits clairement illégaux (meurtre, meurtres de masse même), mais on n'accepte pas que soient représentés certains faits qui ne le sont pas (une fille de 13 ans, même en string, c'est pas illégal, tant qu'on ne lui fait rien. Or dans le jeu, apparemment on ne lui fait rien...).


Je comprends pas pourquoi c'est systématiquement ramené à une problématique violence/sexe. Ce n'est absolument pas le propos de l'article. On parle pas de classification 18+ ou autres conneries.

On est pas en train de débattre de ce qui est le plus grave ou le plus immoral. Que je sache, en France on a le droit de jouer à des jeux violents (peut être plus pour longtemps) du moment qu'on est considéré assez mature pour comprendre que c'est faux. 

Vendre de la violence pour vendre de la violence sans rien autour c'est idiot mais c'est légal, et réglementé. CF GTA 1 et 2 qui n'avaient pour ainsi dire aucun intéret, et n'ont affriolé que quelques boutonneux qui voulaient passer pour des adultes au Micromania du coin.  :Emo: 

Vendre de la môme en string pour vendre de la môme en string ca n'apporte RIEN à un jeu et en plus c'est illégal. C'est indéfendable pour la simple et bonne raison que ca ne peut absolument pas devenir un rouage qui apporte de la qualité à un gameplay pour peu qu'on fasse preuve de recul, ca ne se replace pas dans un contexte critique ou quoi que ce soit, ca ne se justifie pas, point barre. 

Je mets au défi quiconque ici de trouver une raison autre que malsaine au fait de vendre un jeu avec une gamine à moitié à poil comme héroine.  :tired:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Les deux n'ont rien à voir.
> Par contre, je ne saurais pas dire si le jeu te plaira pour autant. SI tu as une wii, ne te poses même pas la question et courre l'acheter, histoire d'enlever un peu la poussière qui doit s'accumuler dessus, et aussi d'encourager ce genre d'initiative (enfin un jeu couillu!!).


C'est sur qu'elle prend la poussière.  ::O:  Je vais attendre de voir selon le temps de jeu que me prendra drakensang.
J'aurais bien aimé une demo pour le coup.

----------


## Bah

> J
> Vendre de la môme en string pour vendre de la môme en string ca n'apporte RIEN à un jeu et en plus c'est illégal. C'est indéfendable pour la simple et bonne raison que ca ne peut absolument pas devenir un rouage qui apporte de la qualité à un gameplay pour peu qu'on fasse preuve de recul, ca ne se replace pas dans un contexte critique ou quoi que ce soit, ca ne se justifie pas, point barre. 
> 
> Je mets au défi quiconque ici de trouver une raison autre que malsaine au fait de vendre un jeu avec une gamine à moitié à poil comme héroine.


Ce que j'essaie de comprendre moi, c'est pourquoi on trouve ça plus malsain que le reste. Quand au côté illégal de X-blade, j'ai quand même des doutes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je mets au défi quiconque ici de trouver une raison autre que malsaine au fait de vendre un jeu avec une gamine à moitié à poil comme héroine.


Et si le scénario prévoit qu'elle se fasse piquer ses fringues au début de l'histoire ? Hein ?  :tired:

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Ce que j'essaie de comprendre moi, c'est pourquoi on trouve ça plus malsain que le reste.


Parce que c'est forcément gratuit, ça n'a rien d'un geste critique ou artistique. Là on te tend un jeu en te disant "t'as vu elle est super jeune hein, hein, t'as vu elle est bonne hein, c'est cool hein ?"




> Quand au côté illégal de X-blade, j'ai quand même des doutes.


Mater des gamines de 13 ans à moitié à poil c'est illégal, vendre ça l'est encore davantage.
Attention ca veut pas forcément dire qu'ils seront condamnés à quoi que ce soit hein, il existe tellement d'arguments pourris qui pourraient passer d'un point de vue judiciaire.

----------


## Bah

> Parce que c'est forcément gratuit, ça n'a rien d'un geste critique ou artistique. Là on te tend un jeu en te disant "t'as vu elle est super jeune hein, hein, t'as vu elle est bonne hein, c'est cool hein ?"


Mouais, pt'ête bien que c'est ça, effectivement.

----------


## kaldanm

Au dela de l'ilegalité y'a l'aspect moral.

C'est dans les meurs aujourd'hui de mettre en scene des cambrolages, trafic de drogue, etc. Rien qu'au cinema, on retrouve des films de crimes & criminels, et ca fait classe (Ocean 11, Snatch, Le Parrain, etc.).

Les films sur la pedofilie et tout ce qui est crime sexuels sont tres rares et cet aspect est toujours traité coté victime. Et meme dans ce cas, c'est malsain (Derailled, ou Jenifer Aniston se fait violer, franchement cette scene m'a donné envie de vomir). On est encore plus loin que l'illegalité, on est carrement dans l'immoral.



Spoiler Alert! 


Interlude : Tiens par exemple, Pretty Woman. Quel horreur.




Plus serieusement je soutiens a 200% l'avis de Gringo. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une mode japonaise consiste à montrer des femmes-enfants habillées de manière minimaliste qu'il faut l'accepter, ca s'approche trop de la pedophilie et les screens sont sans ambiguité. 
Ca me fais plus penser à Tomb Raider, au debut, quand les designer montraient les polygone des implants de Lara et comment ils avaient modelisés son roulement de cul. Sauf que Lara Croft etait une adulte.

----------


## Bah

> Au dela de l'ilegalité y'a l'aspect moral.
> 
> C'est dans les meurs aujourd'hui de mettre en scene des cambrolages, trafic de drogue, etc. Rien qu'au cinema, on retrouve des films de crimes & criminels, et ca fait classe (Ocean 11, Snatch, Le Parrain, etc.).
> 
> Les films sur la pedofilie et tout ce qui est crime sexuels sont tres rares et cet aspect est toujours traité coté victime. Et meme dans ce cas, c'est malsain (Derailled, ou Jenifer Aniston se fait violer, franchement cette scene m'a donné envie de vomir). On est encore plus loin que l'illegalité, on est carrement dans l'immoral.


Ouais enfin, si pour toi le meurtre c'est pas immoral... Et à priori la justice ne sanctionne que des trucs immoraux (par principe, on punit ce qui est contraire à la morale, pas ce qui ne l'est pas.)

----------


## Angelina

Tiens, j'avais enregistré cette image de coté, en pensant créer un topic, et puis je tombe sur içi...

Franchement...


Je vais pas poster d'images de poneyz nus, pour une comparaison cote à cote, ce qui serait à plus d'un titre édifiant mais hors-chartesque. Je vais plutôt faire appel à votre culture de l'imagerie pr0n, c'est pas les exemples qui manquent.

(edit: je suis en train de remonter le topic, et je viens seulement de penser que celà a peut être déjà été posté, auquel cas pardon aux familles et tout ça...)

----------


## kaldanm

> Ouais enfin, si pour toi le meurtre c'est pas immoral... Et à priori la justice ne sanctionne que des trucs immoraux (par principe, on punit ce qui est contraire à la morale, pas ce qui ne l'est pas.)


Justement, tuer aussi c'est immoral, mais ce n'est pas aussi choquant dans les mentalités aujourd'hui.

C'est pour ca qu'aujourd'hui, de voir des gens commetre un meurtre à la télévision ou au cinema, ca passe. Ca peux choquer (cf le debat sur Dexter) mais ca passe.
Le viol, les abus sexuels, beaucoup moins. 

le processus psycho qui fait la difference entre les deux existe, je ne vais rentrer dans la psycho de comptoir mais il y a, pour moi, une demarcation invisible mais réelle entre le tolerable et l'intolerable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca, ça choque autant sinon plus.

----------


## Guest

> http://www.doupe.cz/Files/Obrazky/ar...eweekend07.jpg


Je suis désolé mais ça pourrait tout aussi bien être de la légitime défense, je demande le ralenti.

----------


## Spartan

> Tiens, j'avais enregistré cette image de coté, en pensant créer un topic, et puis je tombe sur içi...
> 
> Franchement...


Ah oui, quand même... 
Je trouvais le Pedobear Seal of Approval mis par Gringo un poil exagéré, mais finalement non.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ah oui, quand même... 
> Je trouvais le Pedobear Seal of Approval mis par Gringo un poil exagéré, mais finalement non.


Surtout le gros 12+ à côté qui fait tâche.

----------


## Angelina

Tiens, j'ai une idée pour étayer mon propos sans fleurter avec la charte, bougez pas je reviens...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tiens, j'avais enregistré cette image de coté, en pensant créer un topic, et puis je tombe sur içi...
> 
> Franchement...
> http://www.smartoys.be/catalog/image...0230210151.JPG
> 
> Je vais pas poster d'images de poneyz nus, pour une comparaison cote à cote, ce qui serait à plus d'un titre édifiant mais hors-chartesque. Je vais plutôt faire appel à votre culture de l'imagerie pr0n, c'est pas les exemples qui manquent.
> 
> (edit: je suis en train de remonter le topic, et je viens seulement de penser que celà a peut être déjà été posté, auquel cas pardon aux familles et tout ça...)


 ::O: 
Les chaussures sont ignobles.


Ptain même le boitier quoi...12+...M'enfin limite j'aurais trop honte de passer à une caisse avec ça. Autant se balader dans la rue avec un DVD de CLar Morgane bien visible par tout le monde...

----------


## Voldain

> http://www.doupe.cz/Files/Obrazky/ar...eweekend07.jpg
> 
> Ca, ça choque autant sinon plus.


Ca te choque. Perso ça me dérange pas plus que ça. Et le coté grandes flaques rouges mal faites avec les corps intacts à tendance à rendre le truc plus grotesque que choquant en fait.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ca te choque. Perso ça me dérange pas plus que ça. Et le coté grandes flaques rouges mal faites avec les corps intacts à tendance à rendre le truc plus grotesque que choquant en fait.


J'ai pas dit que ça me choquait personnellement et l'aspect graphique on s'en tape puisque Xblade est également ignoble de ce point de vue mais c'était pour dire que dans les jeux vidéo on a vu bien pire et plus explicite que Xblade.

----------


## Angelina

Argument bidon.

Le "pire" ne dédouane en rien le "un peu moins pire".





(bon bah le totoshopage, c'est plus dur que je croyais, et je dois me barrer de devant le pc, plus tard le montage donc.)

----------


## Bah

> Ca te choque. Perso ça me dérange pas plus que ça. Et le coté grandes flaques rouges mal faites avec les corps intacts à tendance à rendre le truc plus grotesque que choquant en fait.


Bof. La couv Xblade est bien grotesque aussi.

----------


## Voldain

> Bof. La couv Xblade est bien grotesque aussi.


Grotesque mais avec une gamine en string.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Le pire c'est que je suis sûr que ça ne choquera même pas les gens tant que ça de voir ça sur les rayons de la FNAC... Dans l'inconscient collectif les jeux videos et les mangas ont depuis longtemps dépassé les limites.

Je suis sûr qu'ils ne remarqueront même pas qu'un pas a été franchi dans le sordide.

----------


## Guest62019

> Grotesque mais avec une gamine en string.


Mais clair.
C'est ça le truc, c'est qu'elle est clairement identifiable comme gamine. (le coiffure veut tout dire)
On n'est plus dans l'ambigu à la Rei Ayaname (Evangelion), on est dans l'assumé.

----------


## Dona

> Au dela de l'ilegalité y'a l'aspect moral.
> 
> C'est dans les meurs aujourd'hui de mettre en scene des cambrolages, trafic de drogue, etc. Rien qu'au cinema, on retrouve des films de crimes & criminels, et ca fait classe (Ocean 11, Snatch, Le Parrain, etc.).
> 
> Les films sur la pedofilie et tout ce qui est crime sexuels sont tres rares et cet aspect est toujours traité coté victime. Et meme dans ce cas, c'est malsain (Derailled, ou Jenifer Aniston se fait violer, franchement cette scene m'a donné envie de vomir). On est encore plus loin que l'illegalité, on est carrement dans l'immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


J'aime bien le "moeurs d'aujourd'hui" avec comme exemple le parrain, qui est sorti en pleine période hippie  ::): 

Quant à la fameuse recrudescence de la violence, j'ai rarement vu de jeux aussi violent qu'un carmaggedon ou un kingpin (même si ils ne se prenaient pas au sérieux) et pourtant ces jeux ont au moins dix ans.
Et si on prend encore plus de recul, nos sociétés occidentales sont beaucoup moins violentes maintenant qu'au 19ème siècle (je mets évidemment de côté les deux guerres mondiales et toutes leurs atrocités).

Sinon, par principe la loi n'a pas à punir ce qui est immoral mais seulement ce qui est illégal et heureusement.

----------


## kaldanm

> J'aime bien le "moeurs d'aujourd'hui" avec comme exemple le parrain, qui est sorti en pleine période hippie 
> 
> Quant à la fameuse recrudescence de la violence, j'ai rarement vu de jeux aussi violent qu'un carmaggedon ou un kingpin (même si ils ne se prenaient pas au sérieux) et pourtant ces jeux ont au moins dix ans.
> Et si on prend encore plus de recul, nos sociétés occidentales sont beaucoup moins violentes maintenant qu'au 19ème siècle (je mets évidemment de côté les deux guerres mondiales et toutes leurs atrocités).
> 
> Sinon, par principe la loi n'a pas à punir ce qui est immoral mais seulement ce qui est illégal et heureusement.


Je suis d'accord, mais le parrain, scarface, etc. restent des references a l'epoque actuelle, d'ou la citation.

Et je plussoie pour Carmaggedon, que j'ai failli citer. Le jeu etait d'une violence extreme mais c'etait full second degré. Tiens je pense aussi a Barbarian, à 6 ans je jouait à ce jeu ou tu decapite des gens et joue au foot avec la tête  ::): 

Ca ne m'a pas trop affecté, je n'aime toujours pas le foot. (Mais j'aime les haches et les épées a deux mains, va comprendre)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tututut c'était le gobelin qui shootait la tête.

----------


## Erokh

> tu confond  il parle de x-blades, pas de madworld, x-blades à rien de couillu, et faut surtout pas encourager ce genre d'initative!!


non non, je réponds bien à une question sur le fait de prendre ou non madworld quand on n'aime pas les devil may cry. Et donc je parle bien de madworld




> Tiens, j'avais enregistré cette image de coté, en pensant créer un topic, et puis je tombe sur içi...
> 
> Franchement...
> http://www.smartoys.be/catalog/image...0230210151.JPG


Là ce qui me choqe le plus, c'est la taille de ses shoes ::O: 
C'est quoi ces ecrase-merde immondes?!

plus sérieusement, la fille est bien jeunette (les pieds lui a délié  :^_^:  ), et la pose plus que suggestive, effectivement.

----------


## Angelina

a)  :Bave: 

b)  :nawak: 

c)  ::mellow:: 

d)  ::ninja:: 

e)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest62019

David Luger manie la cam' comme un goret.



Oups  ::ninja::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Le pire c'est que je suis sûr que ça ne choquera même pas les gens tant que ça de voir ça sur les rayons de la FNAC... Dans l'inconscient collectif les jeux videos et les mangas ont depuis longtemps dépassé les limites.
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'ils ne remarqueront même pas qu'un pas a été franchi dans le sordide.


Bah, au prochain débat sur les jeux vidéo dans une émission de télé, on aura bien un Cardinal ou une mère de famille dont le fils est mort en tentant de scotcher le sabre de cavalerie de son père sur un six-coups pour brandir la boite et dire "VOUS VOYEZ ?!".

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok.

----------


## El Gringo

Ok.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et sinon, le hors-série Hardware ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Threanor

Ok.

----------


## El Gringo

Ok.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ok.


Tu manques de personnalité.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est noté.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En gros le meilleur moyen d'attirer la rédac' sur un topic, c'est d'y parler de jeunes filles en string ?  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Hannnn, ils assument plus la polémique qu'ils ont démarré, p'tites bites.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> C'est noté.


Tu manques de répartie.

----------


## Voldain

> Hannnn, ils assument plus la polémique qu'ils ont démarré, p'tites bites.


La faute aux stéroïdes.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est les couilles que ça fait rétrécir, pas la bite !

----------


## Voldain

> C'est les couilles que ça fait rétrécir, pas la bite !


Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, j'essayais de donner un peu de corps à ta vanne.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bah, j'essayais de donner un peu de corps à ta vanne.


A défaut d'en avoir dans la bite.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ok.

----------


## El Gringo

OK.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

:Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

Allez dégage maintenant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Allez dégage maintenant.

----------


## Threanor

OK.

----------


## El Gringo

Ok.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok.

----------


## Sylvine

Ok.


(c'est bon, je suis un membre à part entière de la redaction)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Allez dégage maintenant.

----------


## El Gringo

On ferme ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ok.
> 
> 
> (c'est bon, je suis un membre à part entière de la redaction)


Tain comment tu casses la belle ligne de bleu qui  défilait à gauche sur l'écran...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

:Emo:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ok.
> 
> 
> (c'est bon, je suis un membre à part entière de la redaction *du canard à l'orange*)


Fixed.

----------


## znokiss

Emdéaire sur ce topic. Rien que pour ça, j'aime encore plus ce forum, et pour le coup, je me réabonne !

Arf arf af..

----------


## Crealkiller

Alors là je comprend plus rien ^^ un ancien du forum pour m'expliquer le trip des redac'?

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est une démonstration de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire sur ce site, aujourd'hui le flood ...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Alors là je comprend plus rien ^^ un ancien du forum pour m'expliquer le trip des redac'?


Ils sont aussi dérangés que leur lectorat.

Voilà.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais alors la pédophilie c'est pas grave, c'est un peu comme la violence avec des grosses chaussures ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

Si on était aussi dérangés qu'eux, les Canard PC fleuriraient partout en France et Navarre !  ::o: 

---------- Post added at 19h25 ---------- Previous post was at 19h25 ----------




> Mais alors la pédophilie c'est pas grave, c'est un peu comme la violence avec des grosses chaussures ?


Le mot de la fin.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mais alors la pédophilie c'est pas grave, c'est un peu comme la violence avec des grosses chaussures ?


En même temps avec d'aussi grosses chaussures moi aussi j'aurai du mal à enfiler un pantalon.

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est une démonstration de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire sur ce site, aujourd'hui le flood ...


On peut voir ça comme ça, on est des mauvais exemples parce qu'on est au dessus de tous nous, les gens de couleur. Sinon en fait ça serait cool si le topic revenait à un état normal de polémique stérile et d'indignation, on décompresse juste un peu en fait.

----------


## Voldain

> Mais alors la pédophilie c'est pas grave, c'est un peu comme la violence avec des grosses chaussures ?


A partir de quelle pointure?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Reprennons. Vous comptez tester Bikini Chanbara Zombie Squad de mes deux là, avec des fillettes de 8 ans en minijupe qui butent des morts vivants ?

----------


## twinsen

Stop flood ou j'exécute la première vieille dans la rue.

----------


## El Gringo

> Vous comptez tester Bikini Chanbara Zombie Squad de mes deux là, avec des fillettes de 8 ans en minijupe qui butent des morts vivants ?


Si il sort sur PC chez nous, y'a des chances. 
(Merci connard)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Si il sort sur PC chez nous, y'a des chances. 
> (Merci connard)


Et sur console ? Un test en 7 pages c'est pas possible ?
(maman !  :Emo: )

----------


## Voldain

> Si il sort sur PC chez nous, y'a des chances. 
> (Merci connard)



Vous pouvez laisser Half le tester?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan et Nan.
(Pas la peine d'en faire trop c'est voyant.)

----------


## Crealkiller

> En même temps avec d'aussi grosses chaussures moi aussi j'aurai du mal à enfiler un pantalon.


tu enfiles tes chaussures avant ton pantalon toi????

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Mais alors la pédophilie c'est pas grave, c'est un peu comme la violence avec des grosses chaussures ?


Jolie tentative pour relancer le topic. ::O:

----------


## Airwalkmax

ça doit vraiment être dur les bouclages  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est dur.

----------


## ToasT

J'ai lu le topic, j'ai pas envie de prendre position dans ce débat qui n'a pour moi pas lieu d'être. Mais je vais quand même le faire.

Le test de Madworld m'a donné envie de m'acheter une Wii, et en même temps de vomir. En tout cas le test m'a fait quelque chose. Et sans être un fanboy, et à la rigueur, on s'en fout : Avoir 7 pages qui me parlent d'un bon jeu, ben je prends. 

Pour X-blades, j'ai pensé pareil que spongebob : "ben il a mis un truc interdit sur le forum". La polémique sur "HAY MAY TOI TAY UN PAYDOFILE PASQUE TU ES CHOQUAY PAR LA MEUF EN STRING", euh... 

Mais en fait, je prends la parole uniquement pour relever une phrase.




> Je préfère un cpc qui fait de temps a autre un test console, que le contraire.


Un test console qui fait un CPC de temps à autre ?

----------


## Gobelin

> Et sur console ? Un test en 7 pages c'est pas possible ?
> (maman ! )


Un être désespéré poste sur un forum son envie de mourir dans d'atroces souffrances et personne ne réagit.

Monde cruel.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Reprennons. Vous comptez tester Bikini Chanbara Zombie Squad de mes deux là, avec des fillettes de 8 ans en minijupe qui butent des morts vivants ?


Hou là bah si l'héroine des OneeChanbara à 8 ans, jcrois que t'as des soucis à te faire, ou alors tes nièces de 8 ans ont une sacrée avance physique sur leur âge  ::): 

Pour avoir fait les 2 sur PS2, c'est bien simple, ça ne vaut même pas un encart Telex de niouze. C'est nul, archi répétitif, limité, imprécis, super moche, et surtout tout sauf fun. Tu rentre dans une portion de rue, tu défouraille du zombie toujours de la même manière, t'active une pseudo furie à l'occase, et ad nauseam...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pour avoir fait les 2 sur PS2, c'est bien simple, ça ne vaut même pas un encart Telex de niouze. C'est nul, archi répétitif, limité, imprécis, super moche, et surtout tout sauf fun. Tu rentre dans une portion de rue, tu défouraille du zombie toujours de la même manière, t'active une pseudo furie à l'occase, et ad nauseam...


Et donc, pourquoi tu y as joué  ::huh::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Hou là bah si l'héroine des OneeChanbara à 8 ans, jcrois que t'as des soucis à te faire, ou alors tes nièces de 8 ans ont une sacrée avance physique sur leur âge


Pourtant, elle en fait visiblement à peine 11-12 là.

----------


## Rhoth

> C'est dur.


Perche tendue ?

Enfin il y a bien des gens fans de baskets et qu'en collectionnent, alors pourquoi pas des fans de grosses chaussures portées par des jeunes filles, avec un jeu qui leur est dédié.

----------


## Voldain

> Enfin il y a bien des gens fans de baskets et qu'en collectionnent, alors pourquoi pas des fans de grosses chaussures portées par des jeunes filles, avec un jeu qui leur est dédié.


Mais pourquoi en string?

----------


## Guest

> Mais pourquoi en string?


Ca met les pompes en valeur, t'y connais rien.

----------


## Voldain

> Ca met les pompes en valeur, t'y connais rien.


Perso je suis plus jupe écossaise ultra-courte  :Bave:

----------


## TheToune

Attention pavé, retenez votre souffle  :B): 

Perso je considère la violence largement moins grave que ce délire des jeunes filles en petite tenue.

Le plaisir procuré par la violence vient d'une excitation provoqué par l'endorphine que l'on produit alors que l'on éprouve une forme de peur, de transgression et de toute-puissance. Physiquement c'est le même plaisir que l'on éprouve en montant dans des attraction a sensation. Une fois que c'est terminé on est totalement satisfait et le plaisir est satisfait.

Le plaisir procuré par une fille en tenue légère ou autre images erotique ou prono est une excitation sexuelle. Et physiquement ben c'est la même chose que l'on éprouve lorsque l'on désire satisfaire un plaisirs sexuel. Je ne rentrerais pas dans les détails  :^_^: 
Cela provoque un désir qui doit être satisfait.

Le violence virtuelle est donc une satisfaction là où le sexe virtuel est une frustration puisqu'il ne sera jamais satisfait.  

On peut être excité par une personne selon notre orientation sexuelle : hetero,homo, bi et que le virtuel joue dessus c'est totalement acceptable.
Mais être excité par une enfant rentre dans la case des perversions au même titre que la zoophilie ou certaines forme de SM. 
Ça existe, c'est malheureusement "naturel" ... mais c'est de la perversion parce que satisfaire ce désir ne passera jamais par le consentement du partenaire. ( On considère qu'un enfant n'est pas assez intelligent/mature pour le donner correctement c'est ce qui est déterminé par la notion de majorité sexuelle ).

On est facilement (Si on est hetero du moins) excité quand on voit des beaux seins ou de belles fesses. Mais si c'est à travers une perversion c'est le déclenchement de cette excitation confronté a notre morale qui provoque notre répulsion.
C'est ce qui a provoqué la réaction totalement légitime de Gringo parce qu'on a cherché à l'exciter a travers une perversion qu'il réprouve.

Je conçois que la morale de certains ne soit pas touché parce que cette fille et celles d'autres mangas jap douteux n'existent pas réellement. Il y a cette frontière du virtuel qui empêche l'excitation et donc le dégouts associé.
Mais voila, concrètement ça reste de l'érotisme enfantile est c'est dégueulasse rien que sur le fond.

vous pouvez respirer  :;):

----------


## tSuNg

Serieux EL GRINGO avec son test sur Xblade !!! enorme vraiment  ::): 
Le petit pedobear dans un des screens franchement à mourir de rire ! apres, il est clair que j'irai pas acheter le jeu et je suis plutot d'accord (sans y avoir jouer) avec ce qu'il dit. (je fais confiance à CPC)
Pour ce qui est du test de Madworld, ou plutot des tests jeux consoles dans CPC, je suis pour à partir du moment où yen a pas trop. Et je trouve que c'est bien respecté ! Voila !
vive CPC !! votre ecriture des articles est excellente.
Voila, j'ai surtout ecris pour remercier le petit monde qui travaille sur ce magazine parce qu'ils me font vraiment rire moi et mes collegues de taf.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Perso je suis plus jupe écossaise ultra-courte


bouh le fantasme archi classic ^^

(j'aime bien aussi  :^_^: ')

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Le petit pedobear dans un des screens franchement à mourir de rire !


En fait il n'y a que sur le screen en bas à droite (page de gauche) où je n'ai pas trouvé de pedobear.

----------


## Bah

> Le plaisir procuré par une fille en tenue légère ou autre images erotique ou prono est une excitation sexuelle. Et physiquement ben c'est la même chose que l'on éprouve lorsque l'on désire satisfaire un plaisirs sexuel. Je ne rentrerais pas dans les détails 
> Cela provoque un désir qui doit être satisfait.
> 
> Le violence virtuelle est donc une satisfaction là où le sexe virtuel est une frustration puisqu'il ne sera jamais satisfait.


http://www.law.stanford.edu/display/...0+%20paper.pdf

Et là, on voit que ça sert de regarder un peu ce qui se fait, avant de tenter des corrélations type : la violence virtuelle est une satisfaction, le sexe virtuel une frustration.

----------


## Doric

Quand j'étais tout gamin, je regardai Gigi (entre autres).
A chaque épisode, on voit la petite Gigi se foutre à poil, on voit son cul et ses nichons qui poussent. J'suis pas devenu pédophile pour autant, et c'est pas X-Blades qui me fera changer d'avis.
En tout cas du coup j'ai acheté Madworld qui est tout simplement jouissif. Et j'ai même pas eu à lire le test, ce topic m'ayant déjà complètement convaincu.

----------


## TheToune

> http://www.law.stanford.edu/display/...0+%20paper.pdf
> 
> Et là, on voit que ça sert de regarder un peu ce qui se fait, avant de tenter des corrélations type : la violence virtuelle est une satisfaction, le sexe virtuel une frustration.


Ok donc pour toi satisfaire une excitation sexuelle ça passe par le viol ?
belle mentalité  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Voldain

> Ok donc pour toi satisfaire une excitation sexuelle ça passe par le viol ?


Ben t'as jamais fait une soirée dans le nord?  ::ninja::  :jsaisplusquelpolitique:

----------


## tSuNg

- Effectivement, j'avai pas vu l'autre pedobear en bas a gauche ! Celui avec la photo des sale gueule est fort aussi!
Je dis BRAVO !  ::):

----------


## Bah

> Ok donc pour toi satisfaire une excitation sexuelle ça passe par le viol ?
> belle mentalité


Cette étude me parait montrer que non, le sexe virtuel n'amène pas à la frustration. Ou alors, tu penses que le viol ne découle pas de frustration sexuelle. Ce qui est probablement défendable.

Ah et ça ferait du bien à la discussion si c'était possible d'avoir un peu de bonne foi et de discernement. Parce que ta remarque, c'est comme si j'avais dit "le bleu c'est une couleur" et que tu me répondes "Ah bon, toutes les couleurs sont bleues?". Je pense que sur un sujet pareil, tout le monde se portera mieux si on tente un tant soit peu de réfléchir. Ou alors, avec cette question, on touche quelque chose de tellement ancré qu'on ne sortira pas des sentiments personnels (je frise la question rhétorique la).

----------


## mescalin

"_Le topic du bon goût, le retour_"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le violence virtuelle est donc une satisfaction là où le sexe virtuel est une frustration puisqu'il ne sera jamais satisfait.


Pas d'accord: autant le sexe virtuel peut faire naitre le désir, autant ce désir peut retomber tout seul ensuite. Sinon, j'en connais qui serait frustrés continuellement à 200%...

----------


## TheToune

> Cette étude me parait montrer que non, le sexe virtuel n'amène pas à la frustration. Ou alors, tu penses que le viol ne découle pas de frustration sexuelle. Ce qui est probablement défendable.
> 
> Ah et ça ferait du bien à la discussion si c'était possible d'avoir un peu de bonne foi et de discernement. Parce que ta remarque, c'est comme si j'avais dit "le bleu c'est une couleur" et que tu me répondes "Ah bon, toutes les couleurs sont bleues?". Je pense que sur un sujet pareil, tout le monde se portera mieux si on tente un tant soit peu de réfléchir. Ou alors, avec cette question, on touche quelque chose de tellement ancré qu'on ne sortira pas des sentiments personnels (je frise la question rhétorique la).


Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi. Alors je te demanderais de faire preuve de bonne foi, de discernement et de tenter de réfléchir.  :;): 

Du coup pour toi la frustration sexuelle qu'engendre un film porno par exemple ne passera que si tu commet un viol ... intéressant. Tu devrais en parler à un medecin. Si si je t'assure  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca serait bien d'arrêter les attaques ad hominem.

----------


## TheToune

> Pas d'accord: autant le sexe virtuel peut faire naitre le désir, autant ce désir peut retomber tout seul ensuite. Sinon, j'en connais qui serait frustrés continuellement à 200%...


En attendant il n'est pas satisfait ... Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il devait rester.
Et si tu regarde une image porno, tu pourras jamais rentrer dedans ... *hem*n'y voyez aucun mauvais jeu de mot  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

Bon, Je vais clarifier le raisonnement, puis je vais bâcher. J'ai plein de perversions, mais pas celle de vouloir absolument discuter avec quelqu'un qui a décidé de faire des efforts pour ne pas comprendre (tu es juste le champion du monde de la généralisation de propos non tenus. A ce stade là, ça en devient un art)

Une étude, qui me paraît assez honnête, montre (je ne sais pas si c'est la vérité ou pas, mais ça mérite de s'y arrêter) que les accès à internet qui augmentent (et surtout l'accès au porno qui devient plus libre) diminuent le pourcentage de viols dans la région (En gros. Il y ajoute diverses corrélations pour arriver à ce résultat).

Je me dis donc que 
1° Le viol découlant en grande partie d'une frustration sexuelle (pour moi hein, y'a d'autres écoles)
2° Si les viols diminuent, cela veut dire (pour moi encore), que la frustration sexuelle diminue, donc que le porno permet de diminuer cette frustration sexuelle. Et du coup coup, elle se transforme moins en viol (ou autre chose, vu qu'apparemment tu n'arrives pas à comprendre que je ne dis pas que la frustration sexuelle amène de toute façon au viol).

Voilà, en gros le raisonnement. Maintenant, tu peux revenir avec tes gros sabots et faitre encore une jolie généralisation:
"bouah pour toi la frustration sexuelle, ben pour la faire partir faut violer ! Va voir un médecin !"
C'est marrant, ça fera rire tes amis, mais ça ne va pas t'aider à comprendre un peu mieux le monde qui t'entoure.

----------


## kaldanm

Il est bien ce topic.

Je tenais à ajouter un point à l'argumentation de Bah : le bleu est aussi un fromage, pourtant on ne trouve pas de fromage qui ont d'autres couleurs et qui n'en ont pas le nom. Or les fromage pour enfant ont surtout des couleurs rouge (vache qui rit, etc.) alors que les etudes scientifiques ont prouvé qu cette couleur prédispose a la violence, l'agressivité et les coups de rage (source). De là a encourager les violence de nos chères tetes blondes juste pour un desir non assouvi de Pik & Crok, il n'y a qu'un pas.

Et j'ai testé Madworld, ca dechire, reste à convaincre madame de la justesse de l'achat, vu que pour me le faire preter je dois affronter le couteau electrique de mon pote...

----------


## Angelina

Sophisme

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et si tu regarde une image porno, tu pourras jamais rentrer dedans ... *hem*n'y voyez aucun mauvais jeu de mot


Bah le but du "porno" n'est pas entres autres de se débarrasser d'une frustration ?Ou alors ai-je usé tant de kleenex pour rien ?  :Emo:  J
e ne pense pas que les violeurs soient ceux qui passent leur temps à mater du pr0n. Bon j'en connais pas non plus, mais suivant ta logique, y'a un paquet de violeurs en puissance qui trainent dans les rues.

----------


## mescalin

Laissons parler les professionnels au lieu de se ridiculiser en se la jouant pseudo-psy même pas digne d'un PMU ni du mandarom :

La violence dans les jeux vidéos : 1 2 3

----------


## TheToune

> Bon, Je vais clarifier le raisonnement, puis je vais bâcher. J'ai plein de perversions, mais pas celle de vouloir absolument discuter avec quelqu'un qui a décidé de faire des efforts pour ne pas comprendre (tu es juste le champion du monde de la généralisation de propos non tenus. A ce stade là, ça en devient un art)
> 
> Une étude, qui me paraît assez honnête, montre (je ne sais pas si c'est la vérité ou pas, mais ça mérite de s'y arrêter) que les accès à internet qui augmentent (et surtout l'accès au porno qui devient plus libre) diminuent le pourcentage de viols dans la région (En gros. Il y ajoute diverses corrélations pour arriver à ce résultat).
> 
> Je me dis donc que 
> 1° Le viol découlant en grande partie d'une frustration sexuelle (pour moi hein, y'a d'autres écoles)
> 2° Si les viols diminuent, cela veut dire (pour moi encore), que la frustration sexuelle diminue, donc que le porno permet de diminuer cette frustration sexuelle. Et du coup coup, elle se transforme moins en viol (ou autre chose, vu qu'apparemment tu n'arrives pas à comprendre que je ne dis pas que la frustration sexuelle amène de toute façon au viol).
> 
> Voilà, en gros le raisonnement. Maintenant, tu peux revenir avec tes gros sabots et faitre encore une jolie généralisation:
> ...


T'est franchement lourd.
Si tu veut pas comprendre que la frustration sexuelle dont je parle est le sentiments induit par la distance spectateur/image et qu'il s'agit d'autre chose que de désir non satisfait de mettre son pénis dans le premier truc qui passe c'est ton probléme.
La généralisation, l'exagération et le prêt de propos non tenu c'est toi qui les a fait.

L'excitation et une frustration en soi, soit on l'assouvis avec un partenaire (consentant de préférence  :^_^: ) , soit elle retombe une fois son objet hors de l'esprit, contrairement à la violence qui provoque une satisfaction(encore plus quand elle est active comme dans les JV). 
Pour moi c'est la différence principale entre la violence et la pornographie(ou l'érotisme) qui sont donc deux choses bien différente dans l'esprit même si on les associe souvent.
Tout cela c'était pour répondre a ceux qui faisait le parralléles entre les deux.
J'etais loin de me douter que je lancerai encore une polémique a la con sur l'utilisation du mot frustration et des interpretation foireuse qu'on peut en faire  ::(:

----------


## mescalin

Heu ouais ben si on commençait par se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'on mets derrière les mots avant de se mettre sur la gueule pour rien, ça partirait peut-être moins en couille, non ?




> Pour moi


Voila, c'est ce qu'on attends depuis quelques posts il me semble.




> T'est franchement lourd.





> Ca serait bien d'arrêter les attaques ad hominem.


 ::siffle:: 


Désolé pour la stigmatisation, The Toune, j'aurais pu en prendre venant d'autres mais ton post me tombait plus facilement sous la main.  ::P:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> L'excitation et une frustration en soi, soit on l'assouvis avec un partenaire (consentant de préférence ) , soit elle retombe une fois son objet hors de l'esprit,


soit on l'assouvi tout seul, grâce au porno par exemple.

----------


## Kamikaze

La seule question à laquelle vous répondez c'est "est-ce plus grave, dans un jeu video,  d'afficher une jeune héroine de manga à poil que de démembrer le petit peuples et faire des génocides à tout va?"

La réponse est non, on peut pas essayer d'argumenter comme The Toune, on peut pas dire que buter c'est normal et moins grave que du pedobear,c'est au même niveau.

La question c'est pourquoi Gringo dans son infini sagesse se révolte autant contre Xblade.

D'ailleurs tu penses quoi de Leisure suit Larry Gringo?

----------


## mescalin

> La réponse est non, on peut pas essayer d'argumenter comme The Toune, on peut pas dire que buter c'est normal et moins grave que du pedobear,c'est au même niveau.


Bah heu non, c'est juste pas comparable.

----------


## Guest62019

Leisure Suit Larry ça n'a rien à voir. Le problème c'est pas le sexe, c'est la pédophilie.

Limite tout le débat des Frères Taloches ( ::P: ) au dessus est HS.

----------


## TheToune

> soit on l'assouvi tout seul, grâce au porno par exemple.


Bon je vais essayer d'être plus clair :
Ce que j'appelle la frustration c'est ce que provoque le porno, ou si tu veut ta copine qui te fait un striptease alors que tu est menotté à une chaise. Provoquer le désir sans le satisfaire. Ce qui l'assouvis c'est pas le porno mais ce que tu va faire en le regardant  :tired: . 

Le but de l'imagerie érotique et des filles qui montrent leur fesses dans un Jv c'est d'exciter et seulement d'exciter. Là ou le but de la violence c'est de satisfaire un désir et un plaisir.
Sauf que dans X-Blade l'objet de l'excitation bah il a 12 ans  ::O:

----------


## Septa

> Leisure Suit Larry ça n'a rien à voir. Le problème c'est pas le sexe, c'est la pédophilie.


Puis c'est de l'humour, les filles en pixel sont pas là pour faire bander le joueur je crois et le personnage principale reste plus crétin que toute les filles rencontrées dans le jeu...

Enfin dans le 1 en tout cas j'ai pas fait les autres. Et j'ai cru comprendre que dans les dernier ça avait changé.

Par contre je suis curieux de voir ce que va donner son test de The Path par Gringo... :tired:

----------


## TheToune

> Leisure Suit Larry ça n'a rien à voir. Le problème c'est pas le sexe, c'est la pédophilie.
> 
> Limite tout le débat des Frères Taloches () au dessus est HS.


Ha non, mon but c'était bien d'expliquer que chercher à provoquer le désir avec une gamine de 12 ans provoquait du dégouts. La différence sexe/violence c'est du bonus  :B): .

----------


## Guest62019

> Puis c'est de l'humour, les filles en pixel sont pas là pour faire bander le joueur je crois et le personnage principale reste plus crétin que toute les filles rencontrées dans le jeu...
> 
> Enfin dans le 1 en tout cas j'ai pas fait les autres. Et j'ai cru comprendre que dans les dernier ça avait changé.
> 
> Par contre je suis curieux de voir ce que va donner son test de The Path par Gringo...


Puis elles sont majeurs quoi !
Les sex-games nippons, j'en ai rien à foutre tant qu'ils sont pas illégaux.

----------


## O.Boulon

> La seule question à laquelle vous répondez c'est "est-ce plus grave, dans un jeu video, d'afficher une jeune héroine de manga à poil que de démembrer le petit peuples et faire des génocides à tout va?"
> 
> La réponse est non, on peut pas essayer d'argumenter comme The Toune, on peut pas dire que buter c'est normal et moins grave que du pedobear,c'est au même niveau.
> 
> La question c'est pourquoi Gringo dans son infini sagesse se révolte autant contre Xblade.
> 
> D'ailleurs tu penses quoi de Leisure suit Larry Gringo?


 
Putain t'es vraiment complètement con, Kamikaze. Et dans la mesure où t'as tout juste 18 ans et que t'avais posté y a pas longtemps une photo de toi à poil en train de te branler sur le trombi ça m'étonne pas que tout cela ne te choque pas une gamine à poil sans raison dans un jeu vidéo pourri.

La question, c'est pas les filles à poils, c'est les filles avec les traits communs d'une mineure (coiffure, voix idioté, préoccupation, physique) à poil.
Et l'utilisation de la sexualité, même secondaire, d'une adolescente, c'est quelque chose de plus grave que la violence représenté d'un jeu. C'est pas du tout du même domaine. Ou alors va traiter les gamins qui jouent aux cowboys et aux indiens de désaxés.

Et de toutes façons, je le répète, quand la violence d'un jeu est inutile et scandaleuse, comme dans Jericho, on ouvre notre gueule aussi fort.

----------


## Septa

> Puis elles sont majeurs quoi !
> Les sex-games nippons, j'en ai rien à foutre tant qu'ils sont pas illégaux.


Bin en même temps, je ne suis pas sur que le fait qu'il y est des scènes de sexe incluant des mineurs dans un média où c'est dessiné/modélisé soit illégale.

Sinon Lost Girls d'Alan Moore aurait eu encore plus de problème et ne serait pas paru du tout.
Faudrait demander à Grand maitre B.

----------


## Guest62019

> Bin en même temps, je ne suis pas sur que le fait qu'il y est des scènes de sexe incluant des mineurs dans un média où c'est dessiné/modélisé soit illégale.
> 
> Sinon Lost Girls d'Alan Moore aurait eu encore plus de problème et ne serait pas paru du tout.
> Faudrait demander à Grand maitre B.


Attend, faut pas non plus mélanger Lolita et du hentaï inceste comme on peut voir là bas.

----------


## Septa

> Attend, faut pas non plus mélanger Lolita et du hentaï inceste comme on peut voir là bas.


Bha heu... Dans Lost Girls dans adultes se racontent leur sexualité et ses débuts. Il y a du coup des scènes très hard ( surement autant que dans certains mangas voir plus, sauf qu'on cherche pas vraiment l'excitation du lecteur là ) dont certaines incluant des mineurs.
Pourtant le truc est publié.
( et reste une bd très intéressant )

Du coup je doute que ce soit illégale. 
Je réagissais juste sur cette aspect de la chose.

----------


## mescalin

> Et l'utilisation de la sexualité, même secondaire, d'une adolescente, c'est quelque chose de plus grave que la violence représenté d'un jeu. C'est pas du tout du même domaine.
> 
> Et de toutes façons, je le répète, quand la violence d'un jeu est inutile et scandaleuse, comme dans Jericho, on ouvre notre gueule aussi fort.


Wala, d'une part il y a un aspect pervers de la violence dans un jeu qui peu sauter aux yeux (de ce que j'ai vu de madworld après y avoir passé le wikende c'est pas le cas), ces trucs-là ça se sent direct quand t'y joue. Et d'autre part il y a le fait que la représentation de la violence ne t'affectera que si elle vient correspondre à tes références (je parle ici des expériences vécues auxquelles ton cerveau se réfère) en la matière. Un soldat qui a fait la guerre n'aura pas du tout le même ressenti qu'un ado français en jouant au même jeu de guerre. Dans un film, quand tu vois des scènes de massacre de masse ça te touche pas parceque tu en a jamais vu alors que quand tu vois les détails d'un mec qui se fait arracher les ongles ou couper à la feuille de papier entre les doigts de pieds, là ça te touche. C'est pas logique mais le cerveau fonctionne comme cela : par association, par référence. Certains traumatisé de guerre sont ainsi soignés par les jeux vidéos (j'avais vu une étude sur des vétérans de yougoslavie, mais je la trouve pas) qui leur permettent de faire une sorte de voyage cathartique (être confronté à son traumatisme afin de le dépasser) virtuel.

----------


## Guest62019

> Bha heu... Dans Lost Girls dans adultes se racontent leur sexualité et ses débuts. Il y a du coup des scènes très hard ( surement autant que dans certains mangas voir plus, sauf qu'on cherche pas vraiment l'excitation du lecteur là ) dont certaines incluant des mineurs.


De par ta description, je doute que ce soit du hentai. Tout comme certains films montrent des rapports très précisément, mais ils ne sont pas pornographiques pour autant. A mon avis, la pédophilie commence quand tu présentes ce genre de situation (adulte-mineur) sous un jour positif. (sinon Peau d'Ane pourrait être considéré comme une oeuvre pédophile)

----------


## getcha

Lost Girl c'est avant tout dans un cadre onirique, je pense que ca doit jouer. Et puis il y a un propos et une mise en scène.

----------


## Septa

> Lost Girl c'est avant tout dans un cadre onirique, je pense que ca doit jouer. Et puis il y a un propos et une mise en scène.


J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais il y a d'un point de vue superficielle il y a des situations proche.s

Mais heu... Enfin si le bouquin est autorisé on peut difficillement rendre illégale des hentais impliquant des mineurs..
( A moins d'appliquer mon idée de rendre illégale l'atteinte au bon gout )

C'est dégueux mais illégal j'ai un doute.
C'est tous que je voulais dire quoi. :Emo:

----------


## Guest62019

> Mais heu... Enfin si le bouquin est autorisé on peut difficillement rendre illégale des hentais impliquant des mineurs..


Ben si, lis mon post, après je connais pas Lost Girl donc je sais pas si ça colle.

----------


## getcha

> J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais il y a d'un point de vue superficielle il y a des situations proche.s
> 
> Mais heu... Enfin si le bouquin est autorisé on peut difficillement rendre illégale des hentais impliquant des mineurs..
> ( A moins d'appliquer mon idée de rendre illégale l'atteinte au bon gout )
> 
> C'est dégueux mais illégal j'ai un doute.
> C'est tous que je voulais dire quoi.


Ben si c'est dessiné c'est pas illégal ? C'est les films qui le sont.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Tiens c'est marrant sur google.fr je tape "film" et le truc de suggestion google (non, pas la saisie semi auto des trucs déjà tapés, je vous vois venir) me propose "film x adolescente" en 2nde position (je sais pas comment c'est classé).

----------


## Voldain

> Tiens c'est marrant sur google.fr je tape "film" et le truc de suggestion google (non, pas la saisie semi auto des trucs déjà tapés, je vous vois venir) me propose "film x adolescente" en 2nde position (je sais pas comment c'est classé).


Ha.... Moi pas. Ca doit être en rapport avec tes précédentes recherches  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

Moi on me propose filmdecul... te.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> (je sais pas comment c'est classé).


Faut pas donner du fric pour être bien classé dans les moteurs ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Non mais c'est pas les sites, c'est les suggestion de mot clé, la liste déroulante qui t'emmerde quand tu tape.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Les suggestions de la barre de recherche Google de Firefox ? Effectivement, je vois la même chose.

----------


## El Gringo

> Bin en même temps, je ne suis pas sur que le fait qu'il y est des scènes de sexe incluant des mineurs dans un média où c'est dessiné/modélisé soit illégale.


Si Si.
Sinon pour ceux qui en parlaient une ou deux pages avant que ça devienne sérieux, je tiens à créditer que monsieur chat pour la mise en page. Enfin la partie technique en tout cas... Bref le pedobear qui vous trouviez pas est caché sur la droite, derrière une une colonne.
Enfin Kamikaze t'es drôlement borné et catégorique, c'est d'autant plus lourd que tu mélanges tout dans les conneries que tu assènes. Si tu tiens vraiment à participer, merci de le faire de façon constructive, en commençant par tenter de comprendre ce qu'ont dit les autres personnes.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Les suggestions de la barre de recherche Google de Firefox ? Effectivement, je vois la même chose.


Ah tu me rassure, j'ai cru que j'étais repéré. Mais c'est pas firefox, j'ai la même chose sur ie.

----------


## Voldain

> Sinon pour ceux qui en parlaient une ou deux pages avant que ça devienne sérieux, je tiens à créditer que monsieur chat pour la mise en page. Enfin la partie technique en tout cas... Bref le pedobear qui vous trouviez pas est caché sur la droite, derrière une une colonne.


Sinon y'en a sur les deux images à cotés de la notes ou pas?

----------


## El Gringo

Nan.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nan.


 ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, ce topic est original pour moi : c'est le premier que je lis où les défenseurs des rédacteurs n'ont pas forcément le dernier mot. La communauté m'a l'air plus divisée que d'habitude, quand ça se termine trop souvent en "tg Boulon il est trop fort t'as pas le droit de critiquer" (Boulon parce que c'est le pseudo qui revient le plus souvent, mais ça n'est pas limité à lui).

Je trouve que ça aurait mérité un topic plus modéré pour éviter toutes les conneries hors-sujet, parce qu'il y a plein de trucs intéressants, en particuliers le choix de "l'angle d'attaque" (angle d'attaque pour dire "orientation de l'article, quelle optique pour aborder ce jeu", pas "comment cracher sur le jeu") des deux tests en cause, mais noyés dans des digressions sur les jeux hentai, du flood idiot et des attaques personnelles basées sur des quiproquo...


Pour les rédacteurs : dans le cas de jeux comme les deux en titre de ce topic, qui ont apparemment provoqué une réaction viscérale chez vous, vous laissez vos trippes parler pour le test, ou vous essayer d'analyser comment la communauté peut prendre (et se méprendre sur) votre point de vue, éventuellement pour le rendre moins sujet à incompréhension ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a pas de communauté.
Y a des lecteurs.

Donc, il est absolument inutile d'imaginer ce que ça va provoquer chez les lecteurs puisqu'ils sont une dizaine de milliers et tous différents.

On a plutôt tendance à se dire : Ah, ça, ça va attirer les lourds.

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon, ce topic est original pour moi : c'est le premier que je lis où les défenseurs des rédacteurs n'ont pas forcément le dernier mot. La communauté m'a l'air plus divisée que d'habitude, quand ça se termine trop souvent en "tg Boulon il est trop fort t'as pas le droit de critiquer" (Boulon parce que c'est le pseudo qui revient le plus souvent, mais ça n'est pas limité à lui).


 Bof, pas trop d'accord avec ça. Et faut pas prendre toutes les remarques de pseudos fanboy au premier degré, y'a des jeux et de la fausse-lèche que l'on prend tels quels parce qu'on connait les gars à force, ceux qui ont moins de raisons que nous de passer leur vie dans cette section peuvent pas forcément s'en rendre compte. 




> Pour les rédacteurs : dans le cas de jeux comme les deux en titre de ce topic, qui ont apparemment provoqué une réaction viscérale chez vous, vous laissez vos trippes parler pour le test, ou vous essayer d'analyser comment la communauté peut prendre (et se méprendre sur) votre point de vue, éventuellement pour le rendre moins sujet à incompréhension ?


On sait qu'il y a toujours des gars pour critiquer, on tente de bien faire les choses plutôt que d'éviter les polémiques.

----------


## Angelina

A partir du moment où l'écriture se fait en fonction du lectorat, ça devient du fan-service.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde..Ils parlent de jeux vidéo pour un public de gamerz...
Honte !!

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bof, pas trop d'accord avec ça. Et faut pas prendre toutes les remarques de pseudos fanboy au premier degré, y'a des jeux et de la fausse-lèche que l'on prend tels quels parce qu'on connait les gars à force, ceux qui ont moins de raisons que nous de passer leur vie dans cette section peuvent pas forcément s'en rendre compte.


OK, je connais probablement pas assez les gens pour saisir toutes les private jokes.




> On sait qu'il y a toujours des gars pour critiquer, on tente de bien faire les choses plutôt que d'éviter les polémiques. Enfin moi en tout cas.


Justement, c'est pour ça que je parlais d'incompréhension des lecteurs. Je ne voulais pas dire "atténuer" la portée du texte.
Un peu comme pour XBlade, où pour prendre un exemple concret, j'ai pas vraiment compris à la lecture du test pourquoi tu es allé aussi loin. J'ai bien compris ce qui choquait, mais j'avais tendance à voir la situation un peu comme Kamikaze, soit que dans ton référentiel de, euh... choquage, la violence même extrême n'est plus choquante mais que la ce jeu atteint le niveau hiérarchique supérieur.
Et je comprendrais complètement que tu n'aimes pas qu'on pense ça de toi, indépendemment du fait que ce soit 3 pékins dont tu ne feras jamais connaissance.


...je suis énervant, à faire des phrase de 5 lignes pour verrouiller au maximum leur sens. Je le sais, je me relis et je m'énerve  :Emo:  Et en plus c'est inutile.
Désolé pour ça.

----------


## El Gringo

> OK, je connais probablement pas assez les gens pour saisir toutes les private jokes.


 Nan mais après je dis pas forcément que t'as loupé quelque chose, c'est sur que là, la polémique est plus grande que d'habitude. P't'être parce qu'il y en a deux, p't'être parce que y'a du flood et des répétitions, p't'être parce que la situation est différente... Y'a encore plein de raisons qui pourraient l'expliquer, je sais pas trop lesquelles sont les bonnes.




> j'ai pas vraiment compris à la lecture du test pourquoi tu es allé aussi loin. J'ai bien compris ce qui choquait, mais j'avais tendance à voir la situation un peu comme Kamikaze, soit que dans ton référentiel de, euh... choquage, la violence même extrême n'est plus choquante mais que la ce jeu atteint le niveau hiérarchique supérieur.


Bon je vais essayer d'être clair une dernière fois, même si je pense que le test l'est déjà :
L'extrême violence ne me fait rien, tant que ce n'est "dans de mauvaises mains" comme je disais dans le texte. Après si c'est purement gratuit et marketing comme le rappelait boulon, ça me dérange plus. Mais tant que le joueur est suffisamment âgé et mature, il est assez grand pour faire la part des choses et ne pas être affecté.
Dans le cas de x-blades, le corps d'une jeune fille dénudée sert d'argument commercial. C'est gratuit et c'est censé attirer le joueur. S'il est suffisament âgé et mature c'est plus malsain que jamais, une Lara Croft peut exciter mais c'est une jeune fille, là. Si le joueur est un gamin il sera juste confronté à un jeu immensement mauvais, mais je ne le traiterai pas de pervers. Je te rappelle que le titre du test est "interdit aux moins de 12 ans et aux plus de 18 ans (déconseillé aux autres)".
Je vais pas t'obliger d'être d'accord avec moi, mais j'espère que tu comprends ma position maintenant.

----------


## Gobelin

Juste une question moins "profonde" que les posts précédents :

Quand vous écrivez un article un peu "hors normes" ( si tant est qu'il y en ait), est ce que l'ensemble des rédacteurs ( ou des décideurs) doit donner son accord ou est ce que vous êtes complètement libres dès le moment ou le test vous est attribué ?

En corollaire, est ce que parfois, vous n'êtes pas du tout d'accord avec le test d'un autre rédacteur ?

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Pourtant, elle en fait visiblement à peine 11-12 là.
> 
> 
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/...6104928918.jpg


Pour moi c'était celle là, l'héroine:




Et si j'y ai joué c'est parce qu'à la base c'est un beat avec des zombies, rien de plus. Pas ma faute si dans les Bare Knuckle like en troiadé, quand y'a des zombies y'a aussi des pouffs en maillot de bain ou en combi cuirée totale (ou en l'occurrence des gamines à débloquer, y'a tellement longtemps que j'ai joué à ce truc que je sais même plus si la gamine est là).

Donc non, c'est pas un attrait pour le space/bizarre/louche/pas catholique qui fait que j'ai voulu jouer à ça, juste parce que "c'est un beat avec des zombies", point barre. S'ils avaient mis un bout de bois qui parle en guise de héros, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose.

----------


## Voldain

> S'ils avaient mis un bout de bois qui parle en guise de héros, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose.


A mon avis ça en aurait changé beaucoup.
Un autre niveau de nanaritude aurait été atteint.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> A mon avis ça en aurait changé beaucoup.
> Un autre niveau de nanaritude aurait été atteint.


Ca s'voit que t'y as pas joué. Que ce soit une cruche en combar de cuir ou un bout de bois avec un katana, ça ne change rien au fait que c'est vraiment de la merde. ET qu'il faut éviter d'écouter les gens pour tout ce qui est zombie est d'or.

----------


## Frypolar

> Certains traumatisé de guerre sont ainsi soignés par les jeux vidéos (j'avais vu une étude sur des vétérans de yougoslavie, mais je la trouve pas) qui leur permettent de faire une sorte de voyage cathartique (être confronté à son traumatisme afin de le dépasser) virtuel.


J'essaierai de chercher de mon côté mais si tu retrouves le lien ça m'intéresse  :;): .




> Non mais c'est pas les sites, c'est les suggestion de mot clé, la liste déroulante qui t'emmerde quand tu tape.


Je crois que ce sont les associations de mots-clé, comprenant le ou les termes que tu as déjà tapé et qui ont le plus de résultats (le nombre est marqué en vert, à droite non ?).

----------


## tjvelg

je reviens sur le sujet de départ même si le fil du topic a évolué. 
alors, j'ai pas lu tout le topic en entier mais j'ai trouvé que ça balançait pas mal (limite hardcore). 
c'est vrai que 7 pages enthousiasmantes sur un jeu console, c'est pas ce que je préfère mais bon je vais vivre avec. en conclusion, vivement que le jeu sorte sur PC.

(mon message n'apporte rien de nouveau mais c'était histoire de donner mon avis. je vous laisse compter les points. en tout cas, c'est cool qu'il y ait du débat).

----------


## fouizlala

> Dans le cas de x-blades, le corps d'une jeune fille dénudée sert d'argument commercial. C'est gratuit et c'est censé attirer le joueur. S'il est suffisament âgé et mature c'est plus malsain que jamais, une Lara Croft peut exciter mais c'est une jeune fille, là. Si le joueur est un gamin il sera juste confronté à un jeu immensement mauvais, mais je ne le traiterai pas de pervers. Je te rappelle que le titre du test est "interdit aux moins de 12 ans et aux plus de 18 ans (déconseillé aux autres)".
> Je vais pas t'obliger d'être d'accord avec moi, mais j'espère que tu comprends ma position maintenant.


C'est pas pour faire mon relou mais donc tu juge le jeu en fonction de l'éventualité des éventuelles perverses motivations qui pousseraient les éventuels joueurs éventuellement majeurs vers X-Blade le tout calculé par des salauds de devs aillant fait ça exprès de jouer sur le flou.

Honnêtement je persiste, je trouve que tu aurais du mettre bien plus l'accent sur le côté "le jeu est pourri" en mettant une couche sur le côté "racoleur douteux". Cela aurait été bien plus efficace à mon avis. En en faisant des tonnes ça fait inutilement parler d'un jeu de merde et je continue de penser que s'il a obtenu une autorisation de vente avec PEGI -12, c'est qu'il y a une grande part d'interprétation de ta part.
Pédophile... faut pas exagérer quoi.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Je crois que ce sont les associations de mots-clé, comprenant le ou les termes que tu as déjà tapé et qui ont le plus de résultats (le nombre est marqué en vert, à droite non ?).


Non, c'est google tout seul qui propose. Surement en fonction des recherche le plus souvent effectuées. C'est ça qui est drôle dans ce cas là.
M'enfin c'était juste une petite remarque, on va peut être pas y rester 3 plombes.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Donc si on est pas silencieux par rapport aux article du mag, on est des névrosés.


Il me semble que techniquement, c'est le cas (sauf si tu deviens un psychotique comme Boulon).

Enfin, je m'étends pas trop sur le sujet qui dépasse mon domaine de compétence, mais il me semble avoir entendu ce genre de réflexions  ::): .

----------


## Uriak

Allez, histoire de me lancer et de réduire d'une unité la majorité silencieuse.

Je comprends un peu la naissance de la polémique sur Xblades, moins celle sur Madworld : l'édito du numéro en question explique et désamorce à l'avance la pseudo polémique sur la présence d'un long test console dans les pages du journal. Je dois aussi dire que même si je m'y retrouve pas vraiment, je connais l'orientation du journal et que s'intéresser à madworld avait tout son sens. Donc pour moi le départ de ce topic est à la limite du troll, n'est-ce pas.

En ce qui concerne Xblades, je rejoins Bah dans ses avis assez mesurés. Que le testeur s'indigne du jeu, soit, j'ai été quand même surpris de me retrouver donc avec 2 pages dont on savait rien qu'avec le titre qu'elle ne m'apprendraient pas grand chose sur un jeu dont finalement il y a eu peu d'échos. Je ne vais pas aller sur la polémique concernant les jeux à tester, malgré le creux d'actualité, mais je suis certain qu'il existe quantité de wargames et jeux indés obscurs qui même s'ils ne m"intéresseraient pas, me sembleraient plus légitime à traiter sur cet espace. 

Donc là où je suis Bah, c'est sur la négation de la différence de traitement violence/sexe, qui finalement ne fait que suivre l'évolution de la société actuelle. Il est tout de même difficile de nier que même si le jeu est indubitablement racoleur (et de mauvais goût côté artwork) et gratuit dans son approche, il n'a pas de contenu sexuel en lui-même. Dans les jeux violents, on participe réellement aux tueries, sous couvert (mais pas toujours) de self défense, contexte guerrier, justice brutale. La question est donc, si un jeu du genre avait amené son contenu érotique de manière cohérente et intégrée au jeu, aurait-ce modifié la perception du testeur ?

Concernant l'argument de la pédophilie, il faudrait avoir le truc en mains (et j'en ai rien à faire) mais pour avoir vu du lolicon, ce n'est pas spécialement ce que ça m'évoque. Ce genre d'icone fantasmée n'a pas réellement d'age et offre une plastique irréaliste de fille largement pubère. Après, la vocalisation, le BG peuvent prétendre le contraire mais pour moi ça reste du ecchi relativement classique, même si hors sujet. Pour moi la faute réelle du soft en question est donc d'amener ça avec ses gros sabots, concernant un personnage qui n'avait aucune raison d'être ainsi et avec une arrière pensée commerciale comique dans son absence de subtilité. Peut-être pas de quoi justifier deux pages dans notre canard, car finalement, des scandales concernant le jeux vidéos, il y en aurait à citer. 

Toutes les argumentations précédentes sur les questions d'assouvissement du désir/frustration entre les jeux violents et érotiques me semblent de mauvaise foi. Comment peut-on s'indigner quotidiennement de l'amalgame entre jeux violents et faits divers et ensuite aller défendre des thèses similaires sur des jeux à contenu érotique ? Je pense qu'il s'agit donc finalement de question de morale personnelle et qu'il est amusant de jouer des dealers mais pas de mater (sans rien faire d'autre) une donzelle en string.
C'était juste histoire de donner mon avis, je pense que la rédaction a raison de prendre du recul concernant les attentes de son lectorat (et les réactions) et reste maître de ce qu'elle écrit. La seule chose que je n'apprécie guère ce sont les classifications hâtives qui sont toujours tentantes à faire entre les "lourds" qui s'offusqueront de telles choses et les "trisomiques" amateurs de tels jeux. J'ai pu voir sur d'autres sites des critiques imposer leur vision des choses de manière assez brutale et le seul résultat évident est que ces personnes finissent par éructer dans le vide. Nous n'en sommes pas là sur canardPC et c'est pour le mieux, même si les forums ont tendance à générer leur lots de luttes un peu vaines.

----------


## tSuNg

> Si Si.
> Bref le pedobear qui vous trouviez pas est caché sur la droite, derrière une une colonne.


Effectivement le petit Pedobear est bien caché dans le dernier screen  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, c'est google tout seul qui propose. Surement en fonction des recherche le plus souvent effectuées. C'est ça qui est drôle dans ce cas là.
> M'enfin c'était juste une petite remarque, on va peut être pas y rester 3 plombes.


C'est pile poil ce que je voulais dire mais on s'est pas compris  ::XD:: .

----------


## mescalin

> J'essaierai de chercher de mon côté mais si tu retrouves le lien ça m'intéresse .


Ben Le problème c'est que c'était pas sur le net c'était en cours de psycho ya quelques années. Sinon j'ai une amie qui fait des confs sur le sujet qui se vends du moment : la cyberdépendance, qui avait une asso un peu dans le genre qui s'occupait de "ressociabiliser les associaux" (pour résumer) à travers les lan-party de CS, constituant un groupe avec les même références : les armes à feu, la stratégie et les ordinateurs. Ça peux paraitre con, mais ça marche. Je lui demanderai quand je la verrai, elle doit connaitre cette étude.

----------


## LaVaBo

> les *lan-party de CS*, constituant un groupe avec les même références : les *armes à feu*, la stratégie et les ordinateurs.


Dans le genre mal dit...

----------


## Guest62019

> Dans le genre mal dit...


Pourquoi ?
Tu peux tout à fait apprécier le design des armes à feu sans être un pratiquant.
Je crois même que c'est le cas de Boulon.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi ?
> Tu peux tout à fait apprécier le design des armes à feu sans être un pratiquant.
> Je crois même que c'est le cas de Boulon.


Complètement. Mais ce n'est pas parce que tu apprécies CS que tu apprécies les armes à feu.

Ma remarque était plus "ça me fait penser à TF1 d'associer les deux comme ça".

----------


## mescalin

> Ma remarque était plus "ça me fait penser à TF1 d'associer les deux comme ça".


Heu ben ya des armes dans CS, nan ?  A priori y tirent pas avec des bananes et les mecs ça leur fait un sujet de discussion genre "han moi je préfère le desert eagle" etc ...faut arrêter de voir le mal partout aussi, hein  :<_<:

----------


## LaVaBo

[quote=mescalin;1946051]Heu ben ya des armes dans CS, nan ? A priori y tirent pas avec des bananes et les mecs ça leur fait un sujet de discussion genre "han moi je préfère le desert eagle" etc ...faut arrêter de voir le mal partout aussi, hein

----------


## Crealkiller

> Pour moi la faute réelle du soft en question est donc d'amener ça avec ses gros sabots, concernant un personnage qui n'avait aucune raison d'être ainsi


Effectivement, elle n'a rien a faire ainsi!! c'est avec des grosses basket qu'elle est, pas des sabots ^^

----------


## fouizlala

Genre Gringo et Boulon sont en bouclage et pensent que c'est une bonne excuse pour pas répondre... ::P: 

C't'un scandale !

----------


## El Gringo

> Genre Gringo et Boulon sont en bouclage et pensent que c'est une bonne excuse pour pas répondre...
> 
> C't'un scandale !


Nan mais on n'a pas vocation à répondre à toutes vos questions/plaintes, on le quand on le veut bien et on pourra pas nous reprocher notre silence dans ce topic. Maintenant j'ai lu ton dernier post - t'inquiètes tu fais pas ton relou quand tu trolles pas, même si c'est pour me reprendre -, je suis pas d'accord avec toi mais je vais pas débattre éternellement. J'ai expliqué mon point de vue et je reste là-dessus. 
Je tiens tout de même à préciser à Uriak que je ne devais faire qu'une page sur le jeu et que les aléas du bouclage et notre surcharge de travail ont fait que c'était plus pratique d'en écrire deux. Comme j'avais des choses à dire je me suis pas privé, mais faut pas voir ça comme "je vais les massacrer le plus possible alors je remplirai autant de pages qu'il le faudra jusqu'à ce que je me sois calmé."

----------


## Therapy2crew

18 pages de polémique pour un, voire deux articles ...
On dirait qu'on débat sur des sujets comme l'existence de Dieu ou le conflit israelo-palestinien.

Moi je ne comprends pas qu'on ne laisse pas couler, je ne comprends pas l'obstination à vouloir faire reconnaitre aux rédacteurs qu'ils ont tort/excessif/toussa toussa ...

Franchement il y avait deux pages sur X-Blades, effectivement une de trop, mais je m'étais pas fait la reflexion avant d'avoir lu ça posté par d'autres. 

Ça va les gars, faut pas déconner il coûte que 3.90€ le CPC ...

Je lance le débat sur les gens qui sont pas forcément d'accord avec l'utilité du débat, ce qui rejoint Uriak quand il dit que de toute façon c'était notifié dans l'édito. Tu lis l'édito vite fait, on t'explique le pourquoi de l'article, t'es pas content tu reposes le CPC sur l'étallage. Voilà. Tu l'achètes, content ou pas content, bah tu le lis et tu te contentes de nuancer , émettre une reserve sur l'article en question sur ce topic, mais de là à en venir à 18 pages ...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ben, tu viens d'écrire sur ce topic alors demande toi pourquoi t'avais envie de réagir.
Ensuite on ne veut pas forcement que les rédacteurs changent d'avis sur ce qu'ils ont écrit, mais on est sur un forum, on a la possibilité de réagir et de discuter directement avec eux, d'avoir l'avis d'autres lecteurs. Alors on le fait.
L'homme de l'an 2000 aime communiquer grâce aux nombreux outils qu'il a à sa disposition.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Bah oui je dis pas le contraire, c'est l'excès de zèle, certains diront la passion du débat, que je critique parce qu'à un moment donné les arguments c'est du vent/des redites, sont excessifs, non nuancés ... etc
18 PAGES ! Là je faisais un petit commentaire, s'tout, je remets pas non plus en cause la question de débattre ou pas, je remets en cause la légitimité de ce débat et de ce qu'est devenu ce topic.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ca c'est parce que tu l'as pas lu en entier.
Il contient des morceaux épiques, ce thread  :B): 
Je l'imprimerais presque pour le mettre dans ma bibliothèque.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben, tu viens d'écrire sur ce topic alors demande toi pourquoi t'avais envie de réagir.
> Ensuite on ne veut pas forcement que les rédacteurs changent d'avis sur ce qu'ils ont écrit, mais on est sur un forum, on a la possibilité de réagir et de discuter directement avec eux, d'avoir l'avis d'autres lecteurs. Alors on le fait.
> L'homme de l'an 2000 aime communiquer grâce aux nombreux outils qu'il a à sa disposition.


Je plussoie le monsieur.
Puis faut pas qu'ils se reposent sur leurs lauriers et leurs billets verts, chez CPC  :tired: 

Mais on les aimes bien quand même dans le fond (sauf Gringo évidemment).

----------


## fouizlala

> Bah oui je dis pas le contraire, c'est l'excès de zèle, certains diront la passion du débat, que je critique parce qu'à un moment donné les arguments c'est du vent/des redites, sont excessifs, non nuancés ... etc
> 18 PAGES ! Là je faisais un petit commentaire, s'tout, je remets pas non plus en cause la question de débattre ou pas, je remets en cause la légitimité de ce débat et de ce qu'est devenu ce topic.



18 pages au total ! WoO! Un vrai roman... Tout le monde poste son petit avis voilà et les rédac répondent, 18 pages c'est une nouvelle tout au plus, si tu veux te plonger dans la question de Dieu, commence à étudier la Torah et les Talmuds tu vas voir que 18 pages c'est même pas l'introduction. Et puis si ça t'emmerde de lire ou de donner ton avis tout aussi inutile que les notre mais qu'on aime bien déposer partout comme les chiens qui pissent comme dirait l'autre, et bien allume la TV.

----------


## Boitameuh

'tain j'imagine la Bible écrite par b0b0, Oni² et cie...

----------


## Velgos

> 'tain j'imagine la Bible écrite par b0b0, Oni² et cie...


Hein? Qui ça?

----------


## Guest

> 'tain j'imagine la Bible écrite par b0b0, Oni² et cie...


Je crois que tu remets en cause mon talent à l'écriture, et ça me plaît moyennement  :nawak:

----------


## Boitameuh

C'est plus le fond que la forme qui m'inquièterait en fait...

----------


## Guest

> C'est plus le fond que la forme qui m'inquièterait en fait...


Tu pourrais être surpris.

----------


## b0b0

J'aurais écris la bible au posca.

----------


## Brocoli Man

ONi il aurait essayé de sampler la bible, puis de la mixer avec des synthés qui font "piou piou".

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> L'homme de l'an 2000 aime communiquer grâce aux nombreux outils qu'il a à sa disposition.


L'homme de l'an 2000 aime aussi faire valoir une autorité morale là où il a investi le moindre pécule.

----------


## znokiss

> L'homme de l'an 2000 aime aussi faire valoir une autorité morale là où il a investi le moindre pécule.


Rho, comment c'est beau et bien dit et tout à propos etc etc...

----------


## thauthau

L'homme de l'an 2000 ferais mieux de remarquer qu'il auras bientôt 10 ans de retard...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Putain ce matin ma collègue m'en a parlé, elle ne comprend pas qu'on puisse faire des jeux aussi violents blablabla... Vu à la TV bien sur.
Elle m'a peté les couilles du coup j'ai été désagréable. En tout cas je sais à qui je dirai  que j'y joue dès que j'aurai une minute pour l'essayer.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Tu pourras te mettre devant elle et mimer le démembrement en la regardant  :tired:

----------


## fouizlala

> Putain ce matin ma collègue m'en a parlé, elle ne comprend pas qu'on puisse faire des jeux aussi violents blablabla... Vu à la TV bien sur.
> Elle m'a peté les couilles du coup j'ai été désagréable. En tout cas je sais à qui je dirai  que j'y joue dès que j'aurai une minute pour l'essayer.


Bon j'y ai pas joué, malgré toutes les qualités qui ont l'air d'être les siennes et son presque 10/10 dans CPC moi ce jeu me passe doucement à côté.
Les beat them all m'ont toujours gonflés et je comprends que l'on puise être choqué par un tel jeu. Il faut reconnaitre qu'a la longue cela peut entrainer une certaine désensibilisation. Alors j'entends d'ici vos commentaires, mais je reste convaincu que nous ne sommes pas égaux devant la violence comme le reste. Par exemple je peux plus bédave de spliff depuis un moment tellement ça me retourne émotionnellement alors que j'ai des potes qui persistent à s'inocculer une petite dizaine de douilles par jour et qui ont le moral au beau fixe.
Enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il vaut mieux prendre son (ta collègue) point de vue comme une pierre à l'édifice qu'est ton point de vue globale sur le monde plutôt qu'une injure à ta manière de voire les choses.

Bon sinon il doit me rester une Jenlain au frigo moi...

----------


## znokiss

Drogué !


Spoiler Alert! 


Rhaa, la Jenlain ambrée, c'est la meilleure. Mais perso, je ne bois jamais une bière tout seul. Faut une occase, quoi...

----------


## fouizlala

> Drogué !
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Rhaa, la Jenlain ambrée, c'est la meilleure. Mais perso, je ne bois jamais une bière tout seul. Faut une occase, quoi...


Bingo !  ::P: 

Je la bois pas vraiment tout seul, enfin si tu répond assez vite quoi... enfin bon. :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est l'avantage d'être schizophrène.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouais mais c'est toujours le même qui paye les packs par contre.

----------

